# CHICAGO | Projects & Construction



## iloveclassicrock7

*Proposed and U/C Towers 150m+*


River Point - 198 meters - 45 floors










435 N Park - 193 meters - 54 floors - Construction about to start










Clark & Wacker - most likely 200m+ - 65 floors










Wolf Point Tower 1 - 290m+ - 80 floors










Wolf Point Tower 2 - 230 meters - 60 floors










Wolf Point Tower 3 - 160 meters - 50 floors










400 West Randolph - 213 meters - 50 floors










375 Wacker Drive - 256 meters - 76 floors - waiting for economy to recover










*
Buildings under 150m*


Habitat Tower - 139m - 45 floors










500 N Lake Shore Drive - 142m - 45 FLOORS










Coast at Lakeshore East - 130m - 49 floors










Optima Center Chicago










Atrium Village Complex - 420ft / 410ft / 380ft / 310ft+85ft - 44 / 41 / 36 / 28

Lincoln Park 2520 - 141 meters - 39 floors - T/O










The Ritz-Carlton Residences - 151m - 40 floors - T/O










Roosevelt Tower - 143m - 32 floors - T/O










AMLI River North - 161m - 49 floors - U/C










73 East Lake










K2










Sono Chicago 2










The Admiral At The Lake












*Proposals added from SSP - Compiled by i_am_hydrogen*




*601 West Monroe*







*29-39 South Lasalle*







*465 North Park Drive*






*533 North St. Clair*







*Lighthouse at Montrose Harbor*







*535 North St. Clair*







*Golub Building (410 East Grand)*







*Millennium Park Plaza*







*Atrium Village Phase 4 (right)*







*Buckingham Phase 2*







*Atrium Village Phase 3 (second from right)*







*One East Superior*







*Golub South Loop Apts*







*Atrium Village Phase 2 (second from left)*







*519 South Clinton*







*1035 West Van Buren*







*3660 North LSD*







*2100*







*735 West Division*







*Atrium Village Phase 1 (left)*







*617-627 West Division*







*HOM*







*Solstice on the Park*







*Azure Tower*
 






*2950 North Sheridan*
 






*Hyatt Place - Clark & Grand Hotels*







*East West Student Life Center*







*Fairfield Inn & Suites - Clark & Grand Hotels*







*Lakeview Station II*






*Sheridan-Irving Park Condos*







*The Inn at Lincoln Park*





*One South Halsted*







*The Andrew*







*171 North Wabash*







*Tower of Jewel*







*174 West Randolph*







*191 West Monroe*







*108 North Jefferson*







*2020 South Prairie*







*6400 South Stony Island*







*Wacker Plaza*







*Parkview East*







*212-232 West Illinois*







*Northwestern Outpatient Center*







*Union Station*







*Catalyst*







*City Hyde Park*






*Theater District Lofts II*







*State-Clark Condos*







*1111 North Halsted – north & south towers*







*Huron & Sedgewick*







*Aloft Millennium Park*







*Quadrangle Tower*







*Pure2o*







*Illiad*







*James Place*







*53rd & Cornell Tower*







*403 North Wabash *







*428 West St. James Place*







*3750 North Halsted*







*Bluewater 5440*







*Imperial Plaza Hotel*







*Marriott Hotel*







*9 West Erie*







*150 North Jefferson*








*Grand Station*







*Eco18*







*Om Center for the Sun*







*Freemont Lofts*







*Harper Court, Residential Tower*







*Parkway Point*







*Prairie Blocks*



Extra proposed buildings

1.Post office redevelopment - 610m - 120 floors

2.29 South LaSalle - 265 meters - 51 floors


Chicago Skyscraper Map from SSP - http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/maps/?cityID=4

Green = U/C
Blue= Proposed


I have missed some proposed buildings, so let me know if I need to add any.


----------



## iloveclassicrock7

Here are the buildings that have been completed recently, and let me mention this part of the list has been compiled by*i_am_hydrogen*


recently completed:
Trump Int’l Hotel and Tower Chicago res./hotel 1389 ft 1198 ft 96 2010 website
Park Tower res./hotel 844 ft 824 ft 67 2000
Aqua res./hotel 822 ft ... .. 83 2009 website
Legacy at Millennium Park residential 819 ft ... .. 73 2009 website
300 North LaSalle office 785 ft ... .. 60 2009 website
Blue Cross Blue Shield office 743 ft ... .. 57 2009 website
One Museum Park residential 734 ft ... .. 65 2008 website
The Elysian res./hotel 686 ft 674 ft 60 2008 website
111 South Wacker Drive office 681 ft ... .. 51 2005
Hyatt Center office 679 ft 678 ft 48 2005
340 on the Park residential 672 ft 659 ft 64 2007
UBS Tower office 651 ft ... .. 50 2001
55 East Erie residential 647 ft 645 ft 56 2004
River East Center residential 644 ft ... .. 58 2001
Grand Plaza Apartments residential 641 ft 561 ft 57 2003
155 North Wacker office 638 ft ... .. 48 2009 
The Heritage residential 631 ft ... .. 57 2005
353 North Clark office 624 ft ... .. 44 2009
Millennium Centre residential 610 ft 596 ft 58 2003
One Museum Park West residential 595 ft ... .. 54 2008
The Clare at Watertower residential 589 ft ... .. 50 2008
Citadel Center office 580 ft ... .. 39 2003
The Fordham residential 574 ft 568 ft 52 2003
1 South Dearborn office 571 ft ... .. 40 2005
Park Millennium residential 544 ft ... .. 57 2002
Streeter Place residential 544 ft ... .. 53 2009
The Pinnacle residential 535 ft ... .. 48 2004
The Columbian residential 517 ft ... .. 47 2008
191 North Wacker Drive office 516 ft ... .. 37 2002
The Streeter residential 514 ft ... .. 50 2007
600 North LSD, South Tower residential 513 ft ... .. 46 2009
215 West Washington residential 509 ft 460 ft 44 2010
One Superior Place residential 502 ft ... .. 52 1999
The Tides residential 500 ft 483 ft 51 2008
Parkview West residential 498 ft 488 ft 49 2008
50 East Chestnut residential 495 ft ... .. 40 2008
235 West Van Buren residential 490 ft ... .. 46 2008
The Bristol residential 488 ft 465 ft 42 2000
The Sterling residential 466 ft ... .. 50 2001
The Regatta residential 466 ft 457 ft 45 2007
600 North Fairbanks residential 458 ft ... .. 41 2008
Kingsbury Plaza residential 456 ft ... .. 47 2007
400 North Lasalle residential 454 ft ... .. 45 2003
600 North LSD, North Tower residential 453 ft ... .. 40 2008
ABN AMRO Plaza I office 453 ft ... .. 29 2003
Riverbend residential 451 ft ... .. 38 2002
The Shoreham residential 450 ft ... .. 47 2005
200 Squared residential 449 ft ... .. 44 2011 website
Silver Tower residential 433 ft ... .. 35 2009
Sky55 residential 425 ft 423 ft 40 2006
Skybridge residential 421 ft ... .. 39 2003
Alta at K Station residential 417 ft 412 ft 41 2010
2 East Erie residential 415 ft ... .. 39 2002
Ten East Delaware residential 415 ft 410 ft 35 2009 website
MoMo residential 409 ft ... .. 31 2008 website
Museum Tower residential 409 ft 401 ft 38 2006
River View II residential 399 ft ... .. 32 2004
The Pearson residential 395 ft ... .. 35 2003
The Chandler residential 389 ft ... .. 36 2008 website
Lexington Park residential 388 ft ... .. 35 2010 website
Wells Street Tower residential 388 ft ... .. 34 2002
41 East Eighth residential 387 ft ... .. 33 2003
The Fairbanks @ Cityfront Pl. residential 387 ft ... .. 32 2008
Hotel Palomar res./hotel 380 ft ... .. 36 2009 website
The Residences at Grand Plaza residential ___ ft 378 ft 39 2003
Cirrus at K Station residential 378 ft 374 ft 37 2009
1400 Museum Park residential 375 ft 374 ft 32 2008 website
Astoria Tower residential 374 ft 329 ft 32 2009 website
1720 South Michigan residential 368 ft 346 ft 32 2008
1111 South Wabash residential 367 ft 365 ft 34 2004
Left Bank at K Station residential 366 ft ... .. 36 2006
Kinzie Park Tower residential 365 ft ... .. 34 2001
Echelon at K Station residential 363 ft ... .. 36 2008
Walton on the Park, South Tower residential 360 ft ... .. 39 2010
Chestnut Tower residential 360 ft ... .. 36 2000
1600 Museum Park residential 357 ft 355 ft 30 2009 website
Park Alexandria residential 347 ft ... .. 32 2003
Sofitel Chicago hotel 347 ft ... .. 33 2002
EnV residential 335 ft ... .. 29 2010 website
Museum Park Place 2 residential 329 ft ... .. 31 2009
840 North LSD residential 329 ft 326 ft 27 2004
530 North LSD residential 328 ft ... .. 29 2003
Vetro residential 324 ft 317 ft 31 2008
The Lancaster residential 324 ft ... .. 30 2005
River View I residential 321 ft ... .. 27 2000
Courtyard by Marriott hotel 317 ft 278 ft 23 2003
Prentice Women’s Hospital hospital 316 ft 307 ft 18 2007
Burnham Pointe residential 314 ft ... .. 30 2008 website
Michigan Ave. Tower residential 314 ft 312 ft 29 2005
Michigan Ave. Tower II residential 314 ft 310 ft 28 2008 website
theWit Hotel hotel 311 ft ... .. 26 2009
550 St. Clair residential 310 ft ... .. 26 2008 website
The Caravel residential 309 ft 303 ft 29 2003
Superior 110 residential 308 ft 304 ft 26 2008 website
SoNo West residential 306 ft ... .. 27 2009 website
Kingsbury on the Park residential 301 ft 293 ft 25 2004
River North Marriott Suites hotel 298 ft ... .. 27 2008
1122 North Dearborn residential 295 ft ... .. 27 1999
Marquee Michigan Avenue residential 292 ft ... .. 26 2008 website
Erie on the Park residential 292 ft ... .. 24 2002
Avenue East residential 291 ft ... .. 26 2007
30 West Oak residential 290 ft 289 ft 22 2007
Museum Pointe residential 289 ft ... .. 26 2005
Flair Tower residential 252 ft ... .. 24 2010 website
The Grand on Grand residential 286 ft ... .. 28 2004
Dearborn Tower residential 286 ft ... .. 17 2001
Embassy Suites Lakefront hotel 284 ft ... .. 19 2001
Baumhart Hall residential 282 ft ... .. 26 2006
Jefferson Place residential 280 ft ... .. 28 2004
Museum Park Tower 1 residential 280 ft 262 ft 20 2002
CBS 2 Broadcast Center office 276 ft ... .. 17 2008 
550 West Jackson office 276 ft ... .. 18 2000
River Place on the Park residential 276 ft 261 ft 22 2006
Dana Hotel  hotel 273 ft 266 ft 26 2008 
State Place residential 273 ft ... .. 24 2005
The Bernardin residential 272 ft ... .. 27 2005
630 North State Parkway residential 272 ft ... .. 27 2001
Prairie Pointe residential 271 ft ... .. 24 2006
757 North Orleans residential 271 ft ... .. 22 2008 website
Admiral’s Pointe residential 271 ft ... .. 27 2002
Jefferson Tower residential 266 ft ... .. 24 2006
Kinzie Station Tower residential 265 ft ... .. 25 2000
1401 South State residential 264 ft 257 ft 22 2008
Erie Centre residential 264 ft ... .. 23 1999
550 west Adams office 262 ft ... .. 19 2006
The Lofts at Museum Park II residential 261 ft ... .. 21 2006
Prairie District Tower residential 261 ft ... .. 23 2003
Dearborn Plaza office/hotel 261 ft ... .. 17 2000
Quaker Plaza office 260 ft ... .. 17 2002
Museum Park Place residential 259 ft ... .. 23 2007
Congress Center office 258 ft ... .. 17 2001
AMLI 900 residential 256 ft ... .. 24 2008 website
The Grand Orleans residential 254 ft ... .. 21 2005
Peninsula Hotel hotel 254 ft ... .. 17 2001
Union Tower office 252 ft ... .. 18 1999
The Edge Lofts residential 249 ft ... .. 21 2004
Lurie Medical Building laboratory 248 ft ... .. 13 2005
One East 15th Place residential 246 ft ... .. 23 2001
550 West Washington office 244 ft ... .. 17 2000
Sixty West Erie residential 242 ft ... .. 22 2003
Lakeside Tower residential 239 ft ... .. 19 2006
Museum Park Tower 2 residential 236 ft ... .. 21 2003
Trio residential 235 ft ... .. 22 2008 website
Maple Tower residential 234 ft ... .. 20 2006
Art Institute Dormitory residential 231 ft ... .. 17 2000
565 Quincy residential 224 ft ... .. 18 2009
Elm Tower residential 224 ft ... .. 16 2002
The Farallon residential 221 ft ... .. 22 2001
Dwight Building residential 219 ft ... .. 16 2008 
Two River Place residential 218 ft ... .. 17 2004
University Center of Chicago residential 215 ft ... .. 19 2004
Gallery 400 residential 212 ft ... .. 18 2000
Vision on State residential 210 ft ... .. 19 2007
Park Place residential 207 ft ... .. 18 2002
Library Tower residential 207 ft ... .. 16 2008 
340 West Superior  residential 205 ft ... .. 17 2002
Printers Corner residential 204 ft ... .. 18 2007
Vue20 Condominiums residential 200 ft ... .. 19 2003
The Belvedere residential 199 ft ... .. 16 2004
2120 North Lincoln Park West residential 199 ft ... .. 23 2001
The Neapolitan residential 198 ft ... .. 18 2001
Parc Chestnut residential 196 ft ... .. 15 2006
R+D659 residential 191 ft 190 ft 17 2009 website
CTA Center office 191 ft ... .. 12 2004
One East 14th Place residential 188 ft ... .. 17 2000
The Lofts at Museum Park 1 residential 188 ft ... .. 15 2004
The Venetian residential 186 ft ... .. 15 2004
The Superior at Lasalle residential 186 ft 185 ft 14 2006
Park View East residential 183 ft ... .. 18 2007
Huron Pointe residential 183 ft ... .. 15 2001
The Mondial residential 183 ft ... .. 14 2009 website
30 West Erie residential 182 ft ... .. 14 2007
740 Fulton residential 180 ft ... .. 14 2007
451 Huron residential 179 ft 177 ft 16 2007
1555 South Wabash residential 178 ft 176 ft 14 2009 
Lakeside on the Park residential 172 ft ... .. 14 2005
Prairie House residential 171 ft ... .. 14 2003
Renaissance Chicago O'Hare hotel 171 ft ... .. 15 2003
Platinum Tower residential 167 ft ... .. 15 2002
Fairfield Inn & Suites hotel 166 ft ... .. 15 2001
The Contemporaine residential 164 ft ... .. 15 2004
1819 South Michigan residential 156 ft ... .. 12 2005
Superior West residential 152 ft ... .. 12 2004
1620 South Michigan residential 151 ft ... .. 12 2006
212 East residential 150 ft ... .. 13 2003
630 North Franklin residential 148 ft ... .. 12 2005
Stukel Towers C educational 145 ft ... .. 12 2007
Emerald, North Tower residential 142 ft ... .. 12 2008 website
Emerald, South Tower residential 142 ft ... .. 12 2008 website
Parvenu residential 142 ft ... .. 12 2004
City View Tower residential 138 ft ... .. 13 2003
Pure residential 138 ft ... .. 12 2008 
Parc Huron residential ___ ft ... .. 21 2011 website
Hilton Garden Inn hotel ___ ft ... .. 24 1999
Homewood Suites Hotel hotel ___ ft ... .. 20 1999
Conrad Chicago Hotel residential ___ ft ... .. 17 2000
21 West Chestnut residential ___ ft ... .. 17 1999
Rush Hospital hospital ___ ft ... .. 14 2012 
Buena Pointe residential ___ ft ... .. 12 2004
University Station residential ___ ft ... .. 12 2006


----------



## iloveclassicrock7

Is there any changes I should make to the list ?


----------



## desertpunk

At last! An epic Chicago thread in this forum! 

Great job! :applause:


*
Skyscrapers completed in Chicago this year:


The Coast - glass box

500 LSD - glass box

K2 - concrete box


Skyscrapers currently under construction in Chicago:

111 West Wacker - glass box

Loyola Tower - glass box

71 East Lake - glass box

AMLI River North - concrete box

Optima Center - glass box

Hubbard place - Glass and concrete rounded box

Loews Hotel - Glass box

River Point - Curved glass tower

212 West Illinois - Glass box

Catalyst - Glass box 

435 N. Park - Glass Box

Rehabilitation Institute of Chicago - Glass box

East-West University Vertical campus - Glass box


Skyscrapers planned to start in 2013-2014 in Chicago:


Wolf Point West - Glass box 

200 North Michigan - Glass box

Northwestern Memorial unnamed laboratory tower - glass box

Optima II - Glass box

PD70-2-O - Glass box

601 West Jackson - Glass box

601-625 West Monroe - Glass triangle

Atrium Village - concrete boxes

Jewel Tower - concrete box (being revised into a glass box)

Old Saint Patrick's Tower - glass box

Gateway Phase II - half glass half concrete box

301 South Wacker - Three glass boxes

Amtrak Tower - Glass cylinder

400 West Randolph - Glass box

Chicago+LaSalle - Half glass half concrete box

765 West Adams - Concrete box

1333 South Wabash - Glass box

108 North Jefferson - Glass box

McCormick Place hotel - concrete box

900-ish South State - Glass box

Wolf Point Towers - Glass spires(?)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*


----------



## KKDowning

desertpunk said:


> At last! An epic Chicago thread in this forum!
> 
> Great job!


brilliant work:cheers:


----------



## iloveclassicrock7

Got some good news. We should get some renders for Wolf point, which is being designed by Cesar Pelli, on May 29th. I have read an recent article that said that 375 wacker drive would be revived once the economy recovers. I also have heard some news on 400 West Randolph from a person on SSP that works for the firm building it. He said that they are actively working on it, and are going to reveal designs for it soon. He also said that everyone would be happy with the final height.


----------



## iloveclassicrock7

Here is a quick image I made of the future site. Nothing great, just something I made real quick to get an idea of what it could look like. Since they haven't released any renders of wolf point I just designed it.


----------



## rgolch

I think the 4 towers at Atrium Village and tower of Jewel proposals are realistic possibilities for the future.


----------



## iloveclassicrock7

rgolch said:


> I think the 4 towers at Atrium Village and tower of Jewel proposals are realistic possibilities for the future.


Yeah, I will add them to the list. The towers at Atrium Village are the 40+ story ones that may go up in near north right ? Also, everything on this list is a realistic possibility. The renders for Wolf Point Tower should come May 29th. The tallest building will most likely be a supertall. Also construction starts on 435 N Park in a few months. It will be 193 meters, and the first skyscraper built since the 423m Trump International finished in 2010. This could be the beginning of the next boom.


----------



## Dallas star

Holy crap I had no idea Chicago had that many projects underway.


----------



## 3521usa

iloveclassicrock7 said:


> Here is a quick image I made of the future site. Nothing great, just something I made real quick to get an idea of what it could look like. Since they haven't released any renders of wolf point I just designed it.


Nicely done I hope you know your guesstimate is off as far as the location of the main tower. From the angle in that picture the main tower would be right in front of the riverbend condos. The location where you have it now is closer to where the 50 story apartment tower would go.


----------



## iloveclassicrock7

Just added a *Gigantic* update! The page is about 10 times longer now. I added a new section "Proposals taken from SSP."


----------



## rgolch

Nice update. I'd probably take conservatory tower off the list, as its more of a pie in the sky proposal.


----------



## iloveclassicrock7

rgolch said:


> Nice update. I'd probably take conservatory tower off the list, as its more of a pie in the sky proposal.


Updated


----------



## iloveclassicrock7

themer said:


> Nicely done I hope you know your guesstimate is off as far as the location of the main tower. From the angle in that picture the main tower would be right in front of the riverbend condos


Yeah, it was the best picture I could find online. It was hard to get the angle right.


----------



## Tommy Boy

WOW incredible pictures of future buildings in Chicago.
I have never been there but I love to go one day in the near future.

MORE PICTURES PLEASE OF FUTURE SKYSCRAPERS:banana::banana::banana:

Ohh one more thing. How is the work/plans going on the Old Post Office building who can be over 2000 feet tall = 610 meters :nuts::nuts: The first Megatall building in AMERICA :banana::banana:


----------



## iloveclassicrock7

Tommy Boy said:


> WOW incredible pictures of future buildings in Chicago.
> I have never been there but I love to go one day in the near future.
> 
> MORE PICTURES PLEASE OF FUTURE SKYSCRAPERS:banana::banana::banana:
> 
> Ohh one more thing. How is the work/plans going on the Old Post Office building who can be over 2000 feet tall = 610 meters :nuts::nuts: The first Megatall building in AMERICA :banana::banana:


It's still in the proposal phase. It is waiting for approval, and supposedly has funding for the first phase.


----------



## Tommy Boy

iloveclassicrock7 said:


> It's still in the proposal phase. It is waiting for approval, and supposedly has funding for the first phase.


okay good. I really hope this project will become a reality. it would be gold to chicago to get a mega skyscraper that will also generate a lot of jobs but also an new Icon to America:cheers:


----------



## iloveclassicrock7

About to break ground! :banana: :banana: :banana: :cheers:


Thank You Chicago_Forever from SSP for finding this!




> According to Crains Chicago, Financing is in place and Hines is preparing to break ground.
> 
> Hines set to kick off 45-story office tower
> 
> 
> By: Ryan OriMay 15, 2012
> 
> 
> A rendering of the planned River Point tower on the Chicago River. Design and tower rendering: Pickard Chilton. Photography and context rendering: ImageFiction
> 
> (Crain's) — Hines Interests L.P. is preparing to break ground on a 45-story office tower on Chicago River without lining up tenants in advance, the first so-called spec office development in downtown Chicago in 14 years.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.chicagorealestatedaily.co...#ixzz1uzR0rjGP
> Stay up-to-date on Chicago real estate with our free, daily e-newsletter


----------



## iloveclassicrock7

Did a little digging to figure out about some projects :

375 Wacker Drive - There is a more recent article saying the same thing, but I wasn't able to find it. Here is what I could find. Thanks to *i_am_hydrogen* for finding this - 



> This one is still alive:
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by spyguy
> http://www.chicagomag.com/Radar/Deal...-the-Downturn/
> 
> Magellan's James Loewenberg on Aqua and Surviving the Downturn
> By Jeff Bailey
> 
> ...Post-Aqua, is it back to standard-issue buildings at Lakeshore East?
> 
> No. It’s going to be tough to top that building. But we hired Arquitectonica, the Miami firm, and they designed a building that straddles the street. We were ready to go. Thank God we never started. A great market opportunity, in the next two or three years, after you get through the overhanging inventory.


__________________


One South Halsted

Thanks to *spyguy* for finding this



> http://www.suntimes.com/business/roe...-of-reach.html
> 
> GREEKTOWN BUILDING: ...The building would be 48 stories and contain 514 units. It would be attached to a nine-story building containing parking plus space for banquets and about 10,000 square feet along Halsted Street for boutique stores.
> 
> The design is by FitzGerald Associates Architects, where principal Rich Whitney said the project should take about 14 months in the city approval process and two years after that to build. The developer is David Friedman, president of F&F Realty Ltd. in Skokie and owner of the hotel.
> 
> The West Loop Community Organization backs the project, said its executive director, Martha Goldstein. The group has taken a harder line against high-rises proposed west of Halsted.


----------



## iloveclassicrock7

*Post Office Redevelopment Update*

From XIII over @ SSP

http://vimeo.com/42700645


----------



## iloveclassicrock7

Chicago Skyscraper Development Map 

Excluding the building with a green border, all buildings are over 650 feet/200m.


From Left to Right

One South Halsted - 50 stories, Post office Redevelopment - (400-610m) - 120 stories, River Point - 650 feet - 45 floors, 400 West Randolph - 213 meters - 50 floors, Wolf Point Tower 1 - 270m+ - 80 floors - Wolf Point Tower 2 - 228 meters + - 60 floors - Wolf Point Tower 3 - 160 meters - 50 floors,130 North Franklin - 213m, Clark & Wacker - 200m+ - 65 floors, 435 N Park(Undecided) - 193 meters - 54 floors, 375 Wacker Drive - 256 meters - 76 floors


----------



## iloveclassicrock7

Renders of Wolf Point Towers - possibly early designs. The main tower will have a height of 290m +

Thanks to Markh9 from SSP for the renders








































































View from Apparel Mart.









Proposed River Point dev.


----------



## italiano_pellicano

wow amazing project looks incredible


----------



## ParadiseLost

Looks very cool, still I kind of wished they had left a bit more space for park/public space at the river front at that point. Seems like the perfect spot.
It does include some pretty decent public space though it seems like.
Cool building


----------



## iloveclassicrock7

ParadiseLost said:


> Looks very cool, still I kind of wished they had left a bit more space for park/public space at the river front at that point. Seems like the perfect spot.
> It does include some pretty decent public space though it seems like.
> Cool building


The buildings supposedly only cover 22% of the area, and the rest is park space/ public area.

Also, this is a billion dollar project. So you can expect Rahm to push this big time. This is pretty much a done deal.

Another thing to mention, the total space of all the buildings will be 3.7 million square feet which is massive, considering the Trump International Chicago covers 2.6 million, and the Sears tower covers 3.8 million square feet


----------



## Minsk

*BP Bridge by Frank Gehry in Chicago*

The famous architect Frank Gehry has created an incredible bridge BP, located in Millennium Park in Chicago. Bridge over Lake Michigan fits perfectly into the landscape of Chicago and is made entirely in the spirit of Gary.

*Source: *www.etoday.ru


----------



## Minsk

*Poetry Foundation Headquarters is a creative and innovative use of space*

The Poetry Foundation's mission of promoting poetry to a more visible and influential position in American culture is realized in their new headquarters building - a tranquil space amid downtown Chicago. Led by noted designer, John Ronan, the iconic structure features a distinctive perforated screen wall that provides a feeling of sanctuary, while maintaining a connection to the urban environment. Arup conducted advanced structural analyses on several options (including tensioned cable) to optimize the design of the 35ft-tall freestanding screen wall with its large opening. The final design relies on a simple but elegant post and beam frame to brace the perforated zinc panel walls - a unique and economical solution. Between the screen wall and building lies a landscaped garden symbolizing the change between the "hustle and bustle" of the street and the tranquility within the Foundation's headquarters.

Collaboration between Arup, the architect and building services engineers resulted in a finely tuned structural steel design that meets the architect's ambitious vision for a large, column-free open space within the building. For example, suspended floors are cantilevered in two directions to form the boundary of the lobby and lightwell areas.

The original design employed an elaborate jigsaw pattern on the ground-floor concrete slab. Structural analysis revealed that the concept carried a high risk of concrete cracking. By making small alterations to the jointing layout and the order in which the concrete strips were poured, Arup helped achieve the desired look in a more efficient and cost-effective and better-performing manner, pushing the boundaries of what can be achieved with concrete.

Using 3D virtual modeling throughout the design process allowed the architect and the design team to envision the new building in real time, resulting in creative and innovative use of spaces within the building enclosure.

*Source:* http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=20179


----------



## ZZ-II

hope to see some supertall projects again for chicago .


----------



## iloveclassicrock7

Things are finally starting to look up!* Also, it may be 50 stories instead of 45 stories*, we may get the old height. I did a quick calculation, and it seems like the full height would be *220m, or 721 feet*.

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/07/11/r...pment-of-new-office-space.html?pagewanted=all

*Chicago Attracts New Towers With River Views *




















July 11, 2012
By ROBERT SHAROFF


----------



## desertpunk

*Tri-Hotel at River North June 21*


Tri-Hotel by ifmuth, on Flickr


----------



## Minsk

*A bold new setting for interdisciplinary research, teaching and global outreach*

Ann Beha Architects' adaptive reuse of the former Chicago Theological Seminary and two historic row houses, and the integration of a 38,000 sq ft new Research Pavilion will create a centralised setting for the University of Chicago's Department of Economics and Becker Friedman Institute for Research in Economics.

The design engages historic preservation with contemporary design, establishing a dialogue between new and old, and extending the lives of heritage buildings, but setting them, and their modern companions, in a new enclave that is welcoming and unified. The site approach opens the former Seminary to the street, unifying its two wings and repurposing its interior spaces into collaborative settings.

The relocation of a city service alley creates a substantial site for a new Research Pavilion. The site will connect to the former Seminary and two historic row houses. The massing, articulation and materials of the Research Pavilion respond to the organisation of the row houses. The new building is clearly contemporary, but establishes a dialogue with its historic neighbours.

The Research Pavilion ties to the vocabulary of design established for the interventions on the former Seminary as well. The first initiative of this type at the University, this inclusive approach will set the precedent for future campus development, optimising existing buildings, creating green space, and carefully integrating contemporary design.

*Source:* www.worldarchitecturenews.com


----------



## el palmesano

^^ seems very nice


----------



## desertpunk

*Downtown Apartment Owners Face Boom In New Building*



> Downtown apartment landlords are starting 2013 on a strong note, but they will face a test over the next two years, when developers add more than 5,200 units to the market.
> 
> Effective rents at Class A, or top-tier, downtown apartment buildings were $2.58 a square foot in the fourth quarter, unchanged from the third quarter but up 6.2 percent from a year earlier, according to Appraisal Research Counselors, a Chicago-based consulting firm. Class A rents have jumped 24 percent since hitting bottom in 2009, as many downtown residents have piled into apartments and shunned condominiums.
> 
> Demand isn't likely to cool off anytime soon, according to Appraisal Research Vice-President Ron DeVries. “We're going to start out this year with a bang,” he said at a Tuesday luncheon at the Standard Club downtown.
> 
> The question is whether demand will be strong enough to absorb the flood of new apartments under construction. Developers are on track to complete 2,695 units this year and 2,530 in 2014, he said. In the coming months, the first residents will start moving into Coast, a 499-unit tower in the Lakeshore East development being built by Magellan Development Group LLC, and a 500-unit building that Related Midwest is developing at 500 N. Lake Shore Drive.
> 
> One reason to be worried: Absorption, or the change in the number of leased downtown apartments, totaled just 1,100 apartments in 2012. At that rate, it will take about five years to soak up all the new apartments. The counterargument: Absorption has been artificially low because there is effectively a shortage of apartments downtown. More renters will emerge when more apartments become available, or “supply will induce demand,” Mr. DeVries said. “I don't view this as a five-year supply issue,” he said.
> 
> While apartment developers are building as fast as they can, it's a different story in the downtown condo market, where high-rise development has stopped. But condo sales have rebounded and prices have stabilized after a brutal downturn, and some developers are moving forward with smaller, boutique-style projects, Appraisal Research Vice-President Gail Lissner said at the luncheon.
> 
> [...]
> Read more: http://www.chicagorealestatedaily.c...ace-test-amid-construction-boom#ixzz2KpS6J4FL
> Stay up-to-date on Chicago real estate with our free, daily e-newsletter


----------



## desertpunk

*Newcastle Plans 35 Story Tower Near Loyola Campus*









Curbed



> Newcastle Ltd. plans to build a 35-story, 367-unit apartment tower in the Gold Coast, aiming to capitalize on the scorching downtown rental market.
> 
> Newcastle Senior Vice President Peter Tortorello confirmed the Chicago-based investment firm's plan, adding that Newcastle expects to buy the parcel at the southeast corner of State and Chestnut streets from Loyola University Chicago next year and break ground by the third quarter of 2013.
> 
> Mr. Tortorello declined to say how much Newcastle has agreed to pay for the land. Proceeds from the sale will help Loyola fund construction of a 10-story, $63 million business school building immediately south of Newcastle's tower. “Chestnut is close to Michigan Avenue, close to the lake, close to all the institutions and River North,” he said. “It appeals to a wide variety of potential renters.”
> 
> The skyscraper would offer a mixture of studio units and one- and two-bedroom apartments, 185 parking slots, an amenity floor and 3,200 square feet of street-level retail space, he said.
> 
> [...]
> Read more: http://www.chicagorealestatedaily.c...y-apartment-tower-in-gold-coast#ixzz2KpTqj3dU
> Stay up-to-date on Chicago real estate with our free, daily e-newsletter


----------



## desertpunk

*Fifield Plans Taller Building In The West Loop*












> Faced with a crowded field of developers looking to launch downtown's next office towers, developer Steve Fifield has decided to go up.
> 
> *Mr. Fifield now plans to build as high as 75 stories, with up to 1.4 million square feet, on adjacent West Loop sites.* Previously he pitched pitching a pair of 20-story, 490,000-square-foot structures at 601 and 625 W. Monroe St.
> 
> “Several tenants we've talked to are more interested in the larger building,” Mr. Fifield said. “If you can't fight them, join them. The idea is to go from doing medium-sized buildings with no architectural significance to a landmark-type building.”
> 
> t is a departure from Mr. Fifield's past. Although he has been on a run of apartment towers in Chicago and Los Angeles in recent years, he has put up dozens of office buildings in the West Loop and in the suburbs, most between 300,000 and 500,000 square feet. His largest was a 30-story, 645,170-square-foot tower at 200 N. LaSalle St. completed in 1984.
> 
> Mr. Fifield's thinking has evolved because of input from potential office tenants and intense competition from other developers. A recent Crain's Chicago Business case study identified more than 8.1 million square feet of proposed new office buildings downtown, far more than current demand. Proposed towers range from 350,000 to 1.2 million square feet.
> 
> [...]
> Read more: http://www.chicagorealestatedaily.c...ns-taller-building-in-west-loop#ixzz2L3K2LD2M
> Stay up-to-date on Chicago real estate with our free, daily e-newsletter


----------



## desertpunk

*800 Unit JDS Maryville Development In Affordable Housing Snag*












> UPTOWN — A developer who hopes to build a $220 million project with luxury residential units in Uptown hinted that affordable housing activists shouldn't hold their breath expecting him to offer 20 percent of the units in his project at a discount.
> 
> But he is willing to compromise, he told DNAinfo.com Chicago.
> 
> Since his first pitch at a public meeting in November, JDL Development President James Letchinger has shown Uptown several different versions of his proposal for glass towers in a Tax Increment Financing district by the lake.
> 
> Letchinger's plan for the Montrose/Clarendon TIF district faces mounting opposition from affordable housing advocates, including activist group Organization of the Northeast, a member of the 46th Ward Zoning and Development Committee.
> 
> ONE argues that the plan to build 856 luxury rental units at Montrose and Clarendon needs more affordable options.
> 
> The zoning committee reviewed the latest version of the project on Jan. 28, and will have at least one more meeting, on Feb. 25, before taking an advisory vote on the project.
> 
> [...]
> Read more: http://www.dnainfo.com/chicago/2013...ise-on-affordable-housing-issue#ixzz2L3Rdw800


----------



## phoenixboi08

Interesting article 
(on my mobile, don't remember how to shorten the url) 

http://www.chicagobusiness.com/arti...303029987?template=mobile&X-IgnoreUserAgent=1


----------



## el palmesano

^^ it is great, the best cities are the ones with less extension


----------



## desertpunk

*Burberry store shines on the Magnificent Mile*


Burberry Store by archidose, on Flickr


Burberry Store by archidose, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*Boutique Office Tower Planned for 645 W Madison*









http://torquelaunch.com/portfolio/hines-645-madison/



> 'Boutique' is relative. But when a certain developer (Hines Interests) is breaking ground on the largest office tower in years (River Point) in a city that clamors for ever-taller office towers, a 20-story downtown development is downright petite. The building will cover about half of a two-acre vacant parcel at Madison & Des Plaines. The other half, we understand, still belongs to MR Properties which may or may not have interest in a hotel plan down the road. The architect is unknown to us, but it's probably not SCB as in a previous iteration.











http://torquelaunch.com/portfolio/hines-645-madison/


----------



## desertpunk

*City Land Sale Will Lead To New South Loop Apartment Tower*









Curbed



> A City-owned parking lot in the South Loop will be redeveloped into a 39-story apartment tower through a land sale approved today by City Council.
> 
> The 39,000-square-foot site on the southeast corner of 9th and State streets will be sold for $6 million to Ninth St. Investors LLC, the successful respondent to a request for proposals (RFP) issued by the City in 2010. The goal of the RFP was to foster the site’s redevelopment with a high-quality, mixed-use building containing ground-floor retail uses and on-site parking.
> 
> The $111 million tower designed by SCB Architects will include 396 market-rate rental units, 9,500 square feet of ground floor retail space, and four levels of parking for at least 248 cars.
> 
> As a requirement of the proposed sale, the developer will pay $4 million into the City’s Affordable Housing Opportunity Fund. The fund assists with the construction of affordable housing developments throughout the city.
> 
> The complex will create more than 50 full-time building operations and retail jobs and more than 300 temporary construction jobs. Construction will begin in 2014.


----------



## ZZ-II

nice wave-design


----------



## desertpunk

*Developer gets loan: 'It was like wrestling down a greased pig'*









http://**************/catalyst-back-on-track-again/21824/



> By: Alby GallunApril 12, 2013
> 
> A joint venture led by the Marquette Cos. has broken ground on a 223-unit apartment tower in the West Loop after landing a construction loan for the project.
> 
> J. P. Morgan Chase & Co. provided a roughly $46 million loan to finance Catalyst, a 19-story tower at 630 W. Washington St., said Darren Sloniger, managing director of acquisitions for Naperville-based Marquette. The loan closed Tuesday and construction crews began foundation work Wednesday, he said.
> 
> Marquette is the latest apartment investor to ride a development wave that’s projected to add more than 5,200 units to the downtown market by the end of next year. All the construction has sparked concern about a potential glut, but Mr. Sloniger doesn’t think Catalyst is vulnerable, saying most development so far has been in other parts of downtown.
> 
> “Generically, it competes with us, but I think we have a unique location,” he said. The project’s proximity to West Loop office towers will give it an edge in attracting people who want to live close to where they work, he said.
> 
> Marquette is developing the building in a joint venture with El Paso, Texas-based Hunt Cos. and Armonk, N.Y.-based Kayne Anderson Capital Advisors L.P., Mr. Sloniger said. He declined to disclose much the project will cost but said rents will be around $2.70 a square foot. That’s high but well below levels at the city’s most expensive buildings. Rents at several downtown towers opening this year and next are likely to exceed $3 a square foot.
> 
> Catalyst will include an amenity deck with outdoor pool on the building’s 19th floor. It also includes about 15,000 square feet of ground-floor retail space that will be occupied by a Walgreens store.
> 
> 
> Marquette has been one of the busiest apartment investors in the Chicago market the past few years, paying about $70 million in 2012 for a 278-unit South Loop high-rise. The firm also broke ground last year on a 220-unit apartment complex in Algonquin and plans a development in downtown Naperville that will include a hotel and retail and office space.
> 
> [...]
> Read more: http://www.chicagorealestatedaily.c...ke-wrestling-down-a-greased-pig#ixzz2QSCm8IaY
> Stay up-to-date on Chicago real estate with our free, daily e-newsletter


----------



## desertpunk

*Big, Bold Tower Design Targets Michigan & Roosevelt*

A 64 story tower is planned for a two acre parcel at Michigan and Roosevelt.


----------



## Syndic

I usually don't like wonky architecture, but I gotta admit, that's pretty sweet. Hope it gets built.


----------



## el palmesano

^^ seems amazing!


----------



## Avemano

What did they do at the Spire place ?


----------



## desertpunk

Avemano said:


> What did they do at the Spire place ?


The Spire site is currently for sale so no plans out there just yet...


----------



## desertpunk

*The Godfrey Hotel back in action and finishing up:*









http://blog.chicagoarchitecture.inf...+Architecture+Blog)&utm_content=Google+Reader


----------



## desertpunk

73 East Lake to the left:


Trump's View by jnhPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## ZZ-II

desertpunk said:


> The Spire site is currently for sale so no plans out there just yet...


Hopefully anyone will build it with the original plans. But i know the chances are very low


----------



## desertpunk

*AMLI River North Beginning to reveal its finishes:*



harryc said:


> 4/19
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4/17
> 
> Raw concrete in the rain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4/18
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4/15
> Pool deck on top of the garage
> 
> 
> *453 N Clark AMLI* Ground Prep to today
> 
> *421 N Clark *- Greenway Garage Site prep to today


----------



## desertpunk

ZZ-II said:


> Hopefully anyone will build it with the original plans. But i know the chances are very low


The Related Co.s is reportedly interested. They are developing supertalls in NYC...


----------



## desertpunk

*Coast at Lakeshore East blends right in:*


Coast by ifmuth, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*Tri-Hotel with AMLI in background, both nearing completion:*


Clark Street Construction by ifmuth, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*435 N. Park April 17:*


435 Park Tower by ifmuth, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*Marquette Starts 19 Story West Loop Tower- "Catalyst"*












> CHICAGO- The Marquette Companies just announced that they broke ground this month on Catalyst, a 19-story luxury rental building located at 630 W. Washington in Chicago’s burgeoning West Loop. The development is a joint venture between the Naperville-based firm and El Paso-based Hunt Cos. and New York-based Kayne Anderson Real Estate Advisors.
> 
> “It will be completed by September 2014 and we’ll start delivering units by the first of June,” says Darren Sloniger, managing director of acquisitions for Marquette. The building will have 223 apartments including studios, one-bedrooms, two-bedrooms and three-bedrooms and average 910-square-feet. Rents will average $2.70 a square-foot.
> 
> “This has been a much anticipated development for downtown Chicago and we’re very excited that construction is now underway,” Sloniger adds. He expects the Catalyst will attract the high-earners flocking to the West Loop’s office district. “They are our first-round draft picks. This is a great walk-to-work situation and you can also walk to all the major transit lines.”
> 
> Other neighborhood developers have the same idea. Fifield Companies has begun putting the finishing touches on K Station, a 2,145-unit luxury apartment complex just a few blocks from the Catalyst site. "Google employees are our ideal [tenant] profile," Steve Fifield told DNAInfo.com in February, referring to the hundreds of Google employees that will soon arrive at the nearby Merchandise Mart.
> 
> Catalyst will also have a Walgreens in a 13,000-square-foot space on the first floor. A smaller retail space with about 1,200-square-feet has not been leased yet.
> 
> -----











http://www.rejournals.com/2013/04/2...es-break-ground-on-catalyst-in-the-west-loop/


----------



## desertpunk

Video of the recently completed K2 at K station:


----------



## desertpunk

Optima Center shines:



harryc said:


> *April 23*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *April 26*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Optima* - many more shots


----------



## desertpunk

*Leasing Begins At 500 Lakeshore Drive.*


----------



## desertpunk

Hubbard Place now topped out:



harryc said:


> *April 22*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *April 25*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *April 26*


----------



## desertpunk

- edit


----------



## desertpunk

*Wells St. Bridge replacement:*


Wells Street Bridge Construction - Chicago River - 2013 by Mark 2400, on Flickr


Wells Street Bridge Construction - Chicago River - 2013 by Mark 2400, on Flickr


Wells Street Bridge Construction - Chicago River - 2013 by Mark 2400, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*Wrigley Field uproar over advertising signs, blocked rooftop views, plaza from hell; ongoing...*









http://arcchicago.blogspot.com/2013/05/foul-ball-hotel-in-your-face-mediocrity.html









http://arcchicago.blogspot.com/2013/05/foul-ball-hotel-in-your-face-mediocrity.html









http://arcchicago.blogspot.com/2013/05/foul-ball-hotel-in-your-face-mediocrity.html









Curbed Chicago
http://chicagoist.com/2013/05/02/how_would_wrigley_fields_proposed_s.php









http://arcchicago.blogspot.com/2013/05/rene-magritte-wrigley-rehab-designer.html


----------



## desertpunk

*200 West Randolph: A Study In White*


----------



## desertpunk

*Post Office developer to seek landmark status, tax incentives*









http://www.dnainfo.com/chicago/2013...-community-members-say/slideshow/popup/371353



> By: Alison BurdoMay 03, 2013
> 
> The owner of the Old Main Post Office plans to seek landmark status and a property-tax break for the vacant 91-year-old building as part of a plan to redevelop it into a massive mixed-use complex.
> 
> *British investor Bill Davies also aims to present his proposal for the shuttered post office 433 W. Van Buren St. to the Chicago Plan Commission next month, said his architect, Joseph Antunovich, president of Chicago-based Antunovich Associates.*
> 
> Under a new plan Mr. Antunovich unveiled last month, the project would include 6,400 residential units, more than 2 million square feet of office space, 800,000 square feet of retail space and 1,240 hotel rooms in and around the vacant colossus spanning the Congress Expressway. Mr. Davies acquired the structure in 2009.
> 
> An Antunovich representative shared the proposal yesterday with the Commission on Chicago Landmarks, which would decide whether to designate the post office a landmark. Mr. Davies does not plan to seek tax-increment financing (TIF) from the city to help pay for the project, Mr. Antunovich said.
> 
> If the nearly 3-million-square-foot building becomes a landmark, it would qualify for a Class L property-tax incentive. Meant to encourage developers to rehabilitate historic properties, the Class L incentive would reduce the property's tax assessment for 12 years. "While they hold you to that high standard of preservation, the quid pro quo is the access to these incentives," Mr. Antunovich said.
> 
> Tax revenue generated from the site's retailers and businesses would offset the property-tax breaks, he said. "All of these benefits have been rolled into the overall pro forma," he said, "And that's what helps make the pro forma work."
> 
> The post office was added in 2001 to the National Register of Historic Places, a federal list of places and objects significant to American history. The designation offers potential tax credits for rehabbing the structure.
> 
> Before the landmarks commission can consider a landmark proposal for the post office, the City Council must approve the project.
> 
> [...]
> Read more: http://www.chicagorealestatedaily.c...-landmark-status-tax-incentives#ixzz2SHVzTYpy
> Stay up-to-date on Chicago real estate with our free, daily e-newsletter


----------



## desertpunk

*Optima plans second, 60-story apartment tower in Streeterville *









http://en.phorio.com/?t=overview&channel=695777793&region=220379084&company=



> By: Micah MaidenbergMay 08, 2013
> 
> The developer of a new Streeterville apartment tower is teeing up plans for another one next door, adding to the bulging pipeline of downtown rental projects.
> 
> *A venture led by Glencoe-based Optima Inc. paid $29 million last month for a one-acre site at 220 E. Illinois St., where it plans a $250 million skyscraper rising as high as 60 stories, said David Hovey, Optima's president. The tower would include 400 apartments, a 200-room hotel and a 60,000-square-foot retail space designed for a single tenant, Mr. Hovey said. It would be immediately east of Optima Center, a 42-story, 325-unit building at 200 E. Illinois St. that Mr. Hovey's firm is also building. Optima hopes to complete the second tower in 2017.*
> 
> The proposed tower joins a long list of projects in the works amid a sizzling downtown apartment market, which has allowed landlords to hike rents to record levels. In Old Town, meanwhile, a new apartment building is expected to sell for the highest per-unit price in the city's history. Developers are expected to completed close to 5,200 units downtown by the end of 2014, according Chicago consultancy Appraisal Research Counselors. Yet the boom has some observers predicting rent growth will diminish as landlords are forced to start offering concessions amid increased competition, dampening investors' and lenders' appetite for new deals.
> 
> “We see the rental growth rate slowing down. That's going to make it more difficult to start new projects” in downtown Chicago, said Ronald Johnsey, president of Axiometrics Inc., a Dallas-based apartment research firm.
> 
> The Optima venture won't need a zoning change to build its tower. Mr. Hovey, an architect, will design the proposed tower himself. The details are still being worked out, but he sees an “interlocking composition” between the first and second buildings, as well as a new nine-story structure, around a plaza. Amenities will include swimming pools, an outdoor spa and a fitness center.
> 
> Mr. Hovey said he is speaking with hotel operators about the project and is in “extended talks” with a tenant for the retail space, declining to discuss specifics.
> 
> [...]
> Read more: http://www.chicagorealestatedaily.c...partment-tower-in-streeterville#ixzz2SjjJ1Jms
> Stay up-to-date on Chicago real estate with our free, daily e-newsletter


----------



## desertpunk

Westernmost Wolf Point Residential tower will go first:



*Wolf Point construction starts July 31*



> 8-May-13 – The first of three towers at Chicago’s Wolf Point will start to take shape on July 31, according to the building’s architects.
> 
> Thomas Kerwin of bKL Architecture says plans for a groundbreaking ceremony have not been announced. bKL designed the 525-foot, 510-unit residential tower that will be the first building constructed – which should take about 22 months, according to Kerwin. James McHugh Construction Company of Chicago and Clark Construction Company, based in Lansing, Michigan, will be working together as general contractors
> 
> On February 26, the Committee on Zoning, Landmarks and Building Standards approved a zoning reclassification that will let developers build the tower on the west side of Wolf Point. The tower will cost $175 million and create 400 construction jobs, according to Jack George, an attorney for Houston-based Hines Interests L.P., developer of the 3.85-acre site on land owned by the Kennedy family. The project will eventually include a 950-foot south tower and a 750-foot east tower that will both contain a mix of office, retail, and residential space.
> 
> Friends of Wolf Point, a vocal critic of the project that was concerned that the increase in traffic would overwhelm their neighborhood, appears to have moved on. The group’s website was recently taken down although the domain name they registered last year does not expire until 2015.
> 
> [...]


----------



## desertpunk

*Tower of Jewel plans coming together*

Height will be 485 ft. 42 floors: http://www.goldcoastjewel.com/

(all renders from above site)


----------



## desertpunk

*73 East Lake movin on up:* 









http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/ChicagoArchitectureBlog/~3/63jbrX1Rck4/


----------



## CHIsentinel

So this updated compilation was posted by rgolch on SSP, and I wanted to share their extensive compilation here (thank you rgolch). I've added to their post by listed the current status as of May 28, 2013 of each of these building. Here goes (please feel free to modify or update the status of any of these projects if you are able):



rgolch said:


> So I noticed that there are a lot of proposals out there that haven't made it to the 1st page list. I scoured through the thread through the last year and tried to compile a list of missing projects. Here they are, to the best of my digging. Would someone of higher forum pedigree be able to add them to page 1? Feel free to pick and choose what's worthy.
> 
> 9th and State:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proposal/Approved
> 
> 108 N Jefferson:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proposal
> 
> 130 N Franklin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proposal/Updated, correct design
> 
> 222 Randolph:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proposal
> 
> 301 S Wacker (Not sure which one is the real one):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proposal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proposal
> 
> 400 W Randolph:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proposal
> 
> 401 S Wacker:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proposal
> 
> 500 N Milwaukee:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proposal/Approved(?)
> 
> 601 W Monroe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proposal/Approved(?)
> 
> 625 W Adams:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proposal/Approved
> 
> 625 W Monroe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proposal/Approved
> 
> 645 W Madison:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proposal
> 
> 1333 S Wabash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proposal
> 
> 1345 Project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proposal
> 
> Catalyst Redesign:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Approved/Groundbreaking/Construction pending
> 
> Chicago & Lasalle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proposal
> 
> Halsted Flats:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under Construction
> 
> Hines Office tower:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proposal
> 
> LDVA Student Dorms (can't find the good rendering):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proposal
> 
> McCormick Hotel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schematic
> 
> RIC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Approved
> 
> State and Chestnut:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proposal
> 
> The Chicago (drooling...):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proposal
> 
> Tower of Jewel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proposal
> 
> LSE School:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Permitting(?)
> 
> 
> And not sure about these ones:
> 
> Spire Proposal:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speculative
> 
> Vision of Kennedy overpass (I know, not highrise per se, but it would lead to highrises):


Speculative/Proposal/Awaiting Financing(?) for Phase I


----------



## desertpunk

*New Near North Skyscraper Will Preserve Piano History, Bury Your Childhood*












> “Here we grow again!” said nobody at Smithfield Properties last week when it submitted its plans to the City of Chicago for a 34-story residential building on the corner of West Chicago Avenue and North LaSalle Street.
> 
> Over the last couple of decades Smithfield Properties has been instrumental in transforming Chicago’s Near North Side from acres of warehouses, small factories, and surface parking lots into a residential community.
> 
> You may remember Smithfield from such buildings as 30 West Oak, Kingsbury on the Park (653 North Kingsbury Street), MoMo (8 East Randolph Street), and SoNo (860 West Blackhawk Street).
> 
> The new tower, which lacks a portmanteau like its recent cousins, will be at 801 North LaSalle Street, on property partially owned by the Moody Bible Institute. Right now the name is simply “Chicago+LaSalle.”
> 
> The building is envisioned as a standard 33-story Chicago tower-on-a-podium, this time with the tower in blue glass. There will be ground floor retail space facing Chicago Avenue. The residential entrance is on LaSalle Street, with cars entering the garage through the north-south alley connecting Chicago Avenue and Chestnut Street.
> 
> [...]


----------



## desertpunk

*435 North Park Site: Busy And Bursting At The Seams*


----------



## desertpunk

*Spire Site Lives Again*

Related, DeBartolo among bidders.












> As the housing market recovers, bidders are emerging for the note on the stalled Chicago Spire condominium property, once slated to be North America's tallest building.
> 
> Ireland's National Asset Management Agency, or NAMA, a so-called bad bank that is charged with managing that country's distressed real-estate assets, has received at least a half-dozen offers in the initial round of bidding for about $93 million in soured debt it holds on the property, according to people familiar with the bidding.
> 
> Among the bidders, according to these people, is DeBartolo Development of Tampa, Fla., and Stephen Ross's Related Cos. of New York. Both bidders are already active developers in downtown Chicago. DeBartolo is building a 42-story apartment tower known as Optima Center Chicago near tony Michigan Avenue. The company specializes in distressed real estate and development of all types, according to the firm's website. DeBartolo didn't return calls for comment.
> 
> Related Midwest, a unit of Related of New York, is also developing rental towers in Chicago. This month, it began renting luxury apartments at the 47-story 500 Lake Shore Dr. Last year, a Related venture also resumed construction on a stalled Chicago skyscraper at 111 West Wacker Dr. that it is converting into a rental-apartment tower.
> 
> Although all of the bids were lower than the debt on the property, that the note received serious bids at all is the latest sign that competition for prime land parcels in downtown Chicago is gaining momentum, brokers said. "The buzz is out and people want to explore the condominium potential of various sites," said Gail Lissner, vice president of Appraisal Research Counselors, a Chicago real-estate research firm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Chicago Spire has also received interest from its original developer, Garrett Kelleher, who still holds title to the property but lost day-to-day control of it to a receiver in 2010. The developer also is considering a bid to take back control of the property, according to people familiar with the matter. Last month, Mr. Kelleher met with NAMA and proposed paying off the loan in a bid to take back control of the property, which is now overseen by a receiver, according to people familiar with the matter. This month, Mr. Kelleher visited the site in Chicago with a potential investor.
> 
> A NAMA spokesman said the agency couldn't comment on specific properties but noted that it can only sell an asset to a defaulted debtor if the borrower can fully repay its debt. Mr. Kelleher couldn't be reached for comment. He still owns the two-acre site that has been entangled for years in a foreclosure suit initially brought by Lorig Construction Co., which built ramps to the site.
> 
> The only visible evidence of the ambitious tower he had planned is a cylindrical 76-foot-deep foundation hole and a ramp access to nearby Lake Shore Drive. Any potential buyer of the note or investor who partnered with Mr. Kelleher could have to consider the risk and cost associated with resolving the foreclosure case.
> 
> The prime downtown parcel near the city's popular Navy Pier offers views of Lake Michigan and has long tantalized investors. It is approved for a 150-story tower with 2.3 million square feet and is being marketed as a site that offers "the opportunity to build a new landmark as iconic as the John Hancock Building or the Willis Tower," according to marketing materials being circulated by real-estate-services firm Jones Lang LaSalle .
> 
> Ultimately, any new owner of the property is likely to scale it down from the original plan for about 1,200 condo units.
> 
> [...]


----------



## el palmesano

^^

but if Calatrava sued who contracted him, wich tower will be build? the same calatrava's design, or other?


----------



## bnk

> _The Chicago (drooling...):_


Yes please



> _Vision of Kennedy overpass (I know, not highrise per se, but it would lead to highrises):_


Double yes, cap the Kennedy


----------



## desertpunk

el palmesano said:


> ^^
> 
> but if Calatrava sued who contracted him, wich tower will be build? the same calatrava's design, or other?


First, he'd have to pay the full $94 million just to reacquire the site, then there's the issue of $27 million in unpaid fees owed to Calatrava. Then the costs of rehabilitating the foundation and then the $1.5 billion necessary for building the Spire. It's really unimaginable how Kelleher could possibly pull all that off.


----------



## desertpunk

*Hard Rock Hotel May Get Second Tower At 200 N. Michigan After All*












> We’re not much on rumors around here. If we published every Chicago development rumor that someone whispered in our ears while standing at a urinal in Millennium Station, we’d have to stop drinking coffee.
> 
> But sometimes those rumors are accompanied by facts. And if there are enough related facts, then it becomes worth mentioning. And that’s what we’re doing here when we say that we’ve finally heard enough to predict that the 200 North Michigan tower is happening.
> 
> There are still a number of key elements that have to fall into place before this goes from prediction to reality. As of May 30, we don’t see any demolition permits issued for the building currently on the site. There don’t seem to be any plans submitted to the city that we can find. And it would be highly unusual for a project of this scale to launch without the very public support of 42nd Ward Alderman Brendan Reilly.
> 
> The trail of what we do know started last year with an article in Crain’s Chicago Business in September of last year. It mentioned that a joint venture of Chicago’s John Buck Company and Becker Ventures, from suburban Detroit, wants to put a tower up at 200 North Michigan Avenue — at the time a grey, six-story office block best known for its dance studio and its tiny Starbucks, perpetually and hopelessly choked with tourists.
> 
> Not too much later we received a letter from one of the companies we did business with in that building letting us know it was moving to a new location. Then over the next few months we watched as one by one the shoe store, the bank, and even the dance studios papered up their windows and moved on.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Our prediction is that construction will start on the new tower by the end of the year. It will be a very reflective glass tower so that it will highlight the old Carbide building, and not plunge it into a shadow in the skyline. It will be apartments on top and a hotel on bottom, because those are the two hottest real estate segments in downtown Chicago right now, so financing will be easier.
> 
> [...]


----------



## desertpunk

*Size Boost For Proposed Tower At 1333 Wabash*












> CMK Companies' apartment proposal for the former Glashaus site in the South Loop has taken a strange turn — it's evolving toward greater density and variety. At a recent presentation, attended by at least one Skyscraper Page (SSP) regular, CMK and architect Brininstool + Lynch revealed the purchase of a third adjoining development lot, at 1345 S Wabash, suited for a 15-story building. It looks like the spawn of the primary tower, at 1333 S Wabash, which will stand at 28 stories and is conceived as rental with a possible condominium future. A podium would consume the lower floors of each structure, with an amenity level and two levels of parking.


----------



## desertpunk

- edit


----------



## desertpunk

*Trail leads to Chicago for Oregon apartment developer*

18 and 25 story towers on tap.


212-232 W. Illinois St.



> A Portland, Ore.-based based developer is blazing a trail to the Midwest with plans for two apartment towers in Chicago, including one in River North that has landed a $46 million construction loan.
> 
> Gerding Edlen Development Inc. is joining a construction boom that will add 5,200 new apartments to the downtown market in 2013 and 2014, according to Chicago-based Appraisal Research Counselors.
> 
> The projects in River North and Old Town, which will cost about $147 million combined, are the first in the Midwest for Gerding Edlen, an office and apartment developer that has a strong concentration in western states and in recent years has ventured into the East Coast.
> 
> *The firm formed a joint venture last month with Chicago developer Fred Latsko to build a 25-story tower with 188 units at 212-232 W. Illinois St.*, which valued the River North site at $12.5 million, according to Cook County records. Mr. Latsko, who bought the property near Gene & Georgetti restaurant for $9.5 million in 2008, according to county records, maintains sole control of a landmarked former firehouse on the western portion of the parcel at 228 W. Illinois, where he is expected to open a restaurant of about 5,000 square feet.
> 
> Site preparation is under way, with construction expected to begin before the end of June, said Kelly Saito, president of the development firm. The joint venture has landed a construction loan of about $46 million from Charlotte, N.C.-based Bank of America Corp., according to Gerding Edlen. A spokeswoman for the bank could not immediately be reached for comment.
> 
> *By the end of this year, Gerding Edlen plans to kick off an 18-story, 240-unit tower at 625 W. Division St. in Old Town*, across the street from a Target store under construction on land that was once part of the Cabrini-Green public housing complex, Mr. Saito said.
> 
> Gerding Edlen bought that property for $5 million on March 14, county records show.
> 
> [...]
> Read more: http://www.chicagorealestatedaily.c...-for-oregon-apartment-developer#ixzz2XlY1NF5D
> Stay up-to-date on Chicago real estate with our free, daily e-newsletter


----------



## desertpunk

*St. Joseph's Hospital expansion on tap for N. Sheridan site*









Curbed


----------



## desertpunk

Hole-y shit!

*Spire Site Smackdown Between Related And Kelleher*












> A battle is brewing between New York-based Related Cos. and Irish developer Garrett Kelleher, who once planned to build North America's tallest building on a Chicago site overlooking Lake Michigan.
> 
> Last week, Related bought the soured $93 million in debt, penalties and interest backed by the Chicago property for about $40 million from Ireland's National Asset Management Agency, according to a person familiar with the property. And on Monday, a judge allowed Related to join prior foreclosure litigation.
> 
> Mr. Kelleher, however, isn't laying down his sword. His firm still holds title to the property, and last week it filed a court motion seeking to block or stall the foreclosure process, which was initiated by creditors in 2010. Mr. Kelleher still wants to build the 2,000-foot drill-bit shaped condo tower named the Chicago Spire, according to Tom Murphy, Mr. Kelleher's attorney.
> 
> Of course, Mr. Kelleher isn't Related's only obstacle. The company also would need to cut a deal with other creditors—including the construction company that dug the 80-foot-deep foundation hole—before taking title to the property. Jones Lang LaSalle handled the note sale for NAMA.
> 
> ....


----------



## desertpunk

*[URL="http://www.chicagorealestatedaily.com/article/20130709/CRED03/130709864/law-firm-locks-in-lease-at-new-office-tower']River Point Scores 225k Tennant[/URL]*












> McDermott Will & Emery LLP signed its anticipated lease in the River Point office development, and the law firm plans to stay a while.
> 
> The 20-year lease locks in the firm's commitment for about 225,000 square feet in the 45-story tower at the Chicago River and Lake Street until at least 2037, said Jeffrey Stone, a Chicago-based co-chairman of the international firm.
> 
> The firm in January confirmed it had a letter of intent with the building's developers — Houston-based Hines Interests L.P., Montreal-based Ivanhoe Cambridge and Chicago developer and restaurateur Larry Levy — but did not disclose the length of the deal at 444 W. Lake St.
> 
> Developers began work in January on the platform that will cover Metra and Amtrak rails on the site. That portion of the project, backed by $29 million in city tax-increment financing in exchange for a 1.5-acre park to be developed on the site, will be completed by the end of this year, said Greg Van Schaack, a senior vice president at Hines.
> 
> The new strip of riverwalk will open at that time, but because of construction of the tower — set to begin by mid-2014 — the park won't open until it is completed in late 2016 or early 2017, Mr. Van Schaack said.
> 
> [...]
> Read more: http://www.chicagorealestatedaily.c...ks-in-lease-at-new-office-tower#ixzz2YfmtE8g5
> Stay up-to-date on Chicago real estate with our free, daily e-newsletter


----------



## desertpunk

Speaking of River Point, crews continue battling the muck as foundation work progresses:



harryc said:


> Now I see why all the piles were cut -almost- all the way through and left pointing up - the guy with the torch needs a crane to hold the top piece while he is cutting - then to take the (hot) piece of scrap over to the scrap pile. (7/3)
> 
> Got Piles ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beam that Tie-backs are bolted to bolted to each sheet pile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (6/24)
> 
> Sheet piles will be perpendicular here- lotsa bolts. (they are much shorter).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old style re-bar (the squared bar above their heads) next to modern stuff - anyone know the history of the old re-bar ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busy river
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Case is gone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leaving on well camoflauged hole ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *444 W lake*


----------



## ThatOneGuy

:rofl:
That last photo


----------



## desertpunk

*AMLI Clark & Polk going up:*

The two 12 story rental towers replace an earlier 50 story twin condo tower development that didn't survive the crash.









http://blog.chicagoarchitecture.info


----------



## desertpunk

*73 East Lake *









http://blog.chicagoarchitecture.info/2013/07/12/status-update-the-skinny-on-73-east-lake/









http://blog.chicagoarchitecture.info/2013/07/12/status-update-the-skinny-on-73-east-lake/


----------



## MikeVegas

Some nice developments going on. The Spire battle is a joke.


----------



## desertpunk

*150 North Riverside Drawings Emerge Ahead of Public Meeting*









http://chicago.curbed.com/archives/...e-drawings-emerge-ahead-of-public-meeting.php



> It's developer John O'Donnell's turn to put on a show along the central riverfront. Immediately south of the under-construction River Point tower, an even larger office project known for now as 150 North Riverside is closer to liftoff. O'Donnell released renderings for the 1.2M square-foot edifice in advance of a July 31st informational meeting hosted by Ald. Brendan Reilly and the Fulton River District











http://chicago.curbed.com/archives/...e-drawings-emerge-ahead-of-public-meeting.php


----------



## Chad

Holy shit! That is an EPIC!


----------



## desertpunk

*Crane up at the Catalyst site:*


Saying Nothing by swanksalot, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

- edit


----------



## desertpunk

*73 East Lake Tops Out*









http://blog.chicagoarchitecture.inf...ops-out-becomes-new-landmark-in-loop-skyline/


----------



## desertpunk

*Hines Could Add 4 Floors, Take River Point To 702 Feet If They Want*









http://blog.chicagoarchitecture.info/2013/07/15/river-point-shows-growth-potential/


----------



## desertpunk

170 floors for the main tower apparently:

*Plan Commission OKs Post Office redevelopment*












> The first phase of the West Loop plan calls for 2,155 rental units, 300,000 square feet of retail space and a two-level, 1,300-space automated parking garage at the Post Office.
> 
> Also part of that phase would be a glass-sheathed, 1,000-foot tower with 1,000 rental units, a 321-room hotel and 400,000 square feet of office space. Another 500,000 square feet of retail space are planned for the tower’s curving base along the Chicago River.
> 
> Along with other structures that would have retail space and parking, the first phase would cost about $1.5 billion, said Joseph Antunovich, president of the architectural firm involved in the project. That phase could be completed in seven to 10 years, with the entire project perhaps taking two decades, Antunovich said.
> 
> *Phase two would include another 170-story structure that would rise 2,000 feet with antennas and become the tallest building in the United States, Antunovich said. Phase three would be another 1,000-foot tower, with apartments, a hotel and office space.*
> 
> The cost for the entire project could run as high as $4 billion, Antunovich added.


----------



## desertpunk

*Arkadia Tower Work To Begin Soon*












> The City has issued a work permit for foundation and utility construction at 765 W Adams, future site of Arkadia Tower. Observers detected the beginnings of work in late June but this permit arrived on Friday. The recently rebranded Arkadia Tower will climb 33 stories with 350 apartments and 356 parking spaces in a 5-story parking podium


----------



## desertpunk

*Will New Plan for Old Post Office Amount to Anything? *

It's easy to be cynical...and Bill Davies' track record doesn't help.


----------



## desertpunk

*Loews Hotel at 435 N.Park yesterday:*


Loews Hotel Construction by ifmuth, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*AMLI River North in all its naked glory:*









http://www.goldcoastrealty-chicago.com/blog/joining-the-amli-family.html


*...and with refinements:*



harryc said:


> Yawning


----------



## desertpunk

Speaking of AMLI, work is moving apace at their latest 11 story project at Clark & Polk:

*AMLI Clarke & Polk:*



New AMLI Tower by ifmuth, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*New tower at Division & Ashland finishing up:*


Construction Update - Division & Ashland - Chicago by Mark 2400, on Flickr


----------



## CHIsentinel

New University of Chicago dormitories - completion: 2016
Architect: Jeanne Gang/Studio Gang Architects


















































































(All images from the accompanying article).

*University unveils new residence hall and dining commons
Studio Gang design marks a milestone for College's distinctive house system
*
By Dianna Douglas
Rendering by Studio Gang Architects

Studio Gang Architects, led by renowned Chicago architect Jeanne Gang, has been selected to design a major new residence hall and dining commons on the north end of the University of Chicago campus, officials announced.

The signature facility, which will *house roughly 800 undergraduates*, is designed around the College’s distinctive House System, with an emphasis on building community. Studio Gang will collaborate with Mortenson Construction on the project, which is expected to open in 2016...

http://www.uchicago.edu/features/university_unveils_new_residence_hall_and_dining_commons/


----------



## RobertWalpole

desertpunk said:


> *AMLI River North in all its naked glory:*
> 
> 
> 
> *...and with refinements:*


That is horrible!


----------



## desertpunk

*New 25 Story Tower At State & Elm:*









http://chicago.curbed.com/archives/...ory-tower-at-state-elm-with-mere-40-units.php


----------



## CHIsentinel

^^^Additional info from an SSP forumer about that tower, as well as another, 500'+ residential tower right on Michigan Ave:



spyguy said:


> First, the much talked about John Buck tower at 200 N Michigan. Designed by BKL, 432 apartments, retail, 156 parking spots (hidden by active space!). Over 500' too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More interesting, DRW is finally gearing up to replace State & Elm. Retail, just 40 units, 80 parking spots, 335' tall and designed by none other than SCB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....


3D renderings will most likely be forthcoming.


----------



## desertpunk

*Loews Hotel (AKA 435 N.Park) On The Rise:*









http://blog.chicagoarchitecture.info/2013/07/29/status-update-loews-and-behold/

.


----------



## desertpunk

*John Buck Moving In On Millennium Park Location For New Tower*









Curbed




> By: Micah Maidenberg July 29, 2013
> 
> The John Buck Co. plans to join the swarm of developers convinced that demand for downtown apartments will outpace the surge in rental properties already under construction.
> 
> A venture led by Buck wants to build a 45-story residential tower at 200-214 N. Michigan Ave. with about 432 units, according to a zoning application filed last week with the city of Chicago. Well-known for its office towers, the firm has also developed apartments, such as a 24-story rental building in downtown Evanston.
> 
> Buck's partner in the project is Becker Ventures LLC, which already owns the Hard Rock Hotel Chicago a few steps away at 230 N. Michigan Ave., according to the application.
> 
> The project, which also would include about 24,900 square feet of retail space, is likely to be a key test for Blake Johnson, who was promoted to president of the Chicago-based developer earlier this year.
> 
> [...]


----------



## CHIsentinel

it's the old, 22-story beige office building directly west of the plaza, facing the Inland Steel building across the plaza:

*Proposed Loop Hyatt gets financing*

By: Abraham Tekippe July 30, 2013

A venture led by developer John Murphy has obtained a $45 million loan to convert a vintage office building overlooking Chase Plaza into a Hyatt Hotel.

The venture this month obtained a loan from U.S. Bank N.A. to *convert 100 W. Monroe St. into a 257-room hotel, according to property records and a news release issued by Chicago-based Hyatt Hotels Corp.

Dubbed Hyatt Chicago The Loop, the hotel will include a restaurant and bar, a rooftop lounge and more than 5,000 square feet of meeting space*, according to the release...

http://www.chicagorealestatedaily.c.../130739978/proposed-loop-hyatt-gets-financing


----------



## desertpunk

*150 North Riverside Tower Plans Come Together*









http://blog.chicagoarchitecture.inf...dge-of-the-chicago-river-home/attachment/470/




> For the first time, the developers, architects, and lawyers behind the plan to turn a piece of industrial land on the Chicago River into a public park and unusually shaped office building have talked publicly about their plan.
> 
> *Developer John O’Donnell and U.S. Equities want to build a 53-story, 720-foot-tall skyscraper in the space between Randolph Place (165 North Canal Street) and the Chicago River.* Currently, it is a collection of railroad tracks owned by Amtrak, and used by both Amtrak and Metra trains.
> 
> Mr. O’Donnell has had his eye on this property for a long time. He spent the last ten years trying to put something together for this parcel; even before he struck out on his own, when he worked for developer John Buck. Things appear to finally be falling into place to make that wish happen.
> 
> The land in question has been in its current state for at least half a century. Looking at maps as far back as 1893 and 1898, it appears this piece of land has always been mostly railroad tracks, occasionally with a three- or four-story building or three jammed in along the water.
> 
> Not that many years ago, there was a plan to build two very large towers here, along with the now traditional eight-story Chicago parking podium. The people behind that proposal couldn’t make it happen, and the city’s approval was recently revoked.
> 
> The current plan chucks out the eight-story, 850-car parking garage in favor of a one-story garage for a measly 81 cars that also serves as a porte-cochère for the skyscraper, keeping the loading and unloading traffic off of Randolph Street. There is also parking planned for 25 bicycles.
> 
> [...]


----------



## desertpunk

Interesting *Wolf Point* render with River Point included:









http://blog.chicagoarchitecture.inf...012-11-04-at-5-24-23-pmcentral-standard-time/

Note the West Tower of Wolf point that barely reaches above neighboring roofs.


----------



## CHI-SKY21

I still think they should have blown up the apperal mart and used all that space! OR get rid of the west tower and have a bigger public area at the bottom by spreading out the other 2 buildings. Just my 2 cents. Either way, having those two built there will definately shift the skyline a bit. I like it.


----------



## CHIsentinel

desertpunk said:


> Interesting *Wolf Point* render with River Point included:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://blog.chicagoarchitecture.inf...012-11-04-at-5-24-23-pmcentral-standard-time/
> 
> Note the West Tower of Wolf point that barely reaches above neighboring roofs.


The image is inaccurate - per your post last week, desertpunk, if River Point does end up being built higher with the roof at 702', then the rendering should show it being about 5 floors (approx. 50') lower than the second, Wolf Point office tower (750' tall). Regardless, it's currently shown as being around the same height as River Bend (333 W. Wacker), which is only about 480'(?), when current construction plans for River Point indicate that it is about 650' tall, not including the possible height increase to 702'.


----------



## desertpunk

CHIsentinel said:


> The image is inaccurate - per your post last week, desertpunk, if River Point does end up being built higher with the roof at 702', then the rendering should show it being about 5 floors (approx. 50') lower than the second, Wolf Point office tower (750' tall). Regardless, it's currently shown as being around the same height as River Bend (333 W. Wacker), which is only about 480'(?), when current construction plans for River Point indicate that it is about 650' tall, not including the possible height increase to 702'.


Yep, once again, these renders distort reality to showcase a particular project. My surprise is that the West tower is part of Wolf Point yet it appears shorter in this render than how it likely will when built. Either way, it's not the best representation of how things will look when fully built out (which only fills me with greater anticipation!).


----------



## desertpunk

*River Point Aug. 2*

http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5502/9427197212_bacaec28ea_b.jpg


----------



## desertpunk

*[URL="http://chicago.curbed.com/archives/2013/08/05/early-work-on-vue53-development-to-start-in-hyde-park.php']Early Work on Vue53 Development to Start in Hyde Park[/URL]*









http://chicagoweekly.net/2013/05/23/a-nice-vue-if-you-can-get-it/


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Interesting design...


----------



## desertpunk

*30 Story Job Coming To The Loop*


----------



## desertpunk

*35-Story Rental Tower at State & Chestnut Lines up Permits*


----------



## CHIsentinel

*Writers Theatre to build Studio Gang-designed theater*
Private donations make ambitious project in Glencoe possible










'At an event scheduled for Wednesday evening at the Art Institute of Chicago, Writers Theatre of Glencoe is to announce that it *has raised $22 million, enough to begin construction on a new, $28 million two-theater complex for downtown Glencoe, built from the ground up and designed by renowned Chicago architect Jeanne Gang and her Studio Gang Architects.*

The announcement is remarkable in several ways. A contemporary building designed with a significant nod both to the Tudor-style architecture of many North Shore homes and to the classical roots of much Writers programming, the new theater is likely to be a transformative building for the affluent community of Glencoe. It will be visible from both the Metra line and the arterial Green Bay Road and will be an economic generator for the village's sleepy downtown, perhaps at the expense of neighboring suburbs with a much longer history of involvement with the arts. The complex will be Gang's first major arts building, and thus her entry into a high-profile arena often associated with the leading likes of Frank Gehry, Peter Eisenman and Rem Koolhaas....'

http://www.chicagotribune.com/enter...s-theater-jeanne-gang-glencoe,0,701586.column

More about the Writer's Theatre:

http://www.writerstheatre.org/new-WT




























http://www.archdaily.com/318985/


----------



## desertpunk

Prep work has begun for the West Tower: http://chicago.curbed.com/archives/...p-begins-for-bkl-architectures-west-tower.php









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## desertpunk

*Chicago Spire developer hopes to revive project*












> By: Alby Gallun November 13, 2013
> 
> The bankruptcy battle over the failed Chicago Spire is moving from Delaware to Chicago under an agreement that also gives the project's developer until mid-March to come up with a plan to pay off its creditors.
> 
> Garrett Kelleher, the Irish developer who planned to build the 2,000-foot-tall condominium tower, is feeling confident he can meet that deadline and restart the project, said his lawyer, Thomas Murphy. Mr. Kelleher is in discussions with deep-pocketed investors interested in providing financing, he said. “Garrett Kelleher is very committed to the Chicago Spire,” Mr. Murphy said. “We're coming out of the perfect storm, and Garrett thinks this is the perfect product.”
> 
> The Chicago Spire would have been the tallest building in the Western Hemisphere, eclipsing even the New World Trade Center in New York, which won that title yesterday.
> 
> Yet the fate of the development site at Lake Shore Drive and the Chicago River will be decided in Bankruptcy Court. Related Cos. acquired about $80 million in delinquent debt on the property over the summer, and then filed an involuntary Chapter 11 petition last month in U.S. Bankruptcy Court in Wilmington, Del. Before that, Mr. Kelleher had been wrangling for about three years with creditors that wanted to foreclose on the property.
> 
> Judge Kevin Carey on Nov. 8 approved a deal between a Kelleher partnership and Related to move the Chapter 11 case to Chicago from Wilmington. Related and other creditors had objected to the move, calling it delaying tactic, but dropped their opposition as part of a larger agreement that requires the Kelleher partnership to file a bankruptcy reorganization plan by March 14.
> 
> A Related executive declined to comment, and a Related lawyer did not return a call.
> 
> [...]


----------



## desertpunk

*Proposed Belmont and Clark Tower Now Taller, More Traditional*












> LAKEVIEW — Owners of a potential new development on the Dunkin' Donuts lot at Belmont and Clark have revealed an updated design to neighbors — one that's a floor higher but with more set-backs from the street and a more traditional look.
> 
> Previously, BlitzLake Capital Partners showed Ald. Tom Tunney (44th) and the Community Directed Development Council a modern 10-story glass building at 3200 N. Clark St.
> 
> The newest rendition of the $50 million project is a more traditional looking 11-story building with a glazed terra cotta and glass exterior, three floors of retail, 100 rental units and 116 parking spots.
> 
> The new design represents one more story, more apartments and fewer parking spots than the previous version of the plan, taking advantage of a recent ordinance allowing new developments near major transit to offer fewer parking spaces.
> 
> [...]


----------



## desertpunk

- edit


----------



## desertpunk

*73 East Lake*


image by ifmuth, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*500 LSD:*


image by ifmuth, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*Northwestern reveals look of new Kellogg home*





> Northwestern University today took the wraps off the design for the new building to house its Kellogg School of Management business school and announced a $350 million capital campaign.
> 
> The 410,000-square-foot building, taking over what is now a parking lot, will house Kellogg's full-time MBA program as well as the department of economics. Both are currently located in the Donald P. Jacobs Center. The new building will be next to the Evanston campus's Allen Center, where Kellogg holds its executive education programs. Those programs will remain in the Allen Center.
> 
> The five-story building, designed by the KPMB Architects firm of Toronto, should be complete by 2016. It will feature a two-story, 6,600-square-foot space to host dinners and presentations.


----------



## desertpunk

*25 Story Hilton Garden Inn At 66 East Wacker Place*









The 222' tower will boast 191 rooms.


----------



## desertpunk

*Estelle, Rahm on Hand as Massive Harper Court Development Finally Opens*












> HYDE PARK — After six years, three aldermen, $250 million and innumerable community meetings, the Harper Court development officially opened in a burst on Friday.
> 
> University of Chicago officials, developers, bankers, politicians and neighbors — nearly all of whom could claim some role in shaping the 12-story office and retail tower at 5235 S. Harper Ave. — celebrated the ribbon cutting on a new street created by the development.
> 
> “I first moved here in 1977, so I have been waiting a long time myself for this to happen,” said U. of C. President Robert Zimmer at the ceremony opening the development nestled between the new Hyatt hotel and Chipotle and in the shadow of the university’s new office tower.
> 
> The festivities were set to continue through Friday evening with a performance by Grammy Award-winning vocalist Estelle and a catered reception.
> 
> Chipotle opened in the complex redeveloped by Vermilion Development on Wednesday with lines out the door and L.A. Fitness is expected to open it’s third-floor gym in the coming weeks. Starbucks, Ulta and Villa have already opened locations in the 450,000 square-foot complex. Jamaican restaurant Ja Grill and barbecue restaurant Porkchop are expected to move in over the coming months.



And no sooner is Harper Court open, than U of C takes it over: http://www.chicagorealestatedaily.c...ED03/131119790/u-of-c-takes-over-harper-court









http://facilities.uchicago.edu/


----------



## desertpunk

*Loews coming along nicely:*



harryc said:


> Oct 31
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nov 13
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nov 15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From start to today


----------



## desertpunk

*Developer Baking Plans For Skyscraper to Rise on Restaurant Row*



> Plans for another West Town apartment tower are moving forward.
> 
> We first heard about a new building on the southwest corner of West Randolph Street and the Kennedy Expressway way back in January. Back then it was little more than a blurb in Crain’s Chicago Business, and an indication of about 90 residences.
> 
> Then in February, some paperwork was filed with the city of Chicago bumping that number up. Way up. To 31 stories and 190 residences.
> 
> Now the current proposal is for a 31-story building with 220 apartments over 260 parking spaces and 3,000 square feet of retail space. Its size and location fit well with the city’s long-term goal of placing a line of skyscrapers along the west side of the Expressway in order to block the sound and visual blight of I-90/94 from Greektown and the West Loop.
> 
> [...]











http://chicago.curbed.com/archives/2013/11/20/development-update-west-loop.php


----------



## CHIsentinel

Here are some more images released after last week's groundbreaking:

Northwestern University's new *Kellogg Business School* 'Global Hub' 














































More on their website:
http://www.kellogg.northwestern.edu/about/transforming/priorities/global-hub.aspx#ad-image-1


----------



## desertpunk

*Wolf Point NIMBY lawsuit dismissed*



> 19-Nov-13 – Saying the amended planned development does not deprive anyone of constitutionally protected property interest, a U.S. District Court judge on Tuesday dismissed the lawsuit filed by a condo association to stop development of Wolf Point.
> 
> The Residences at Riverbend Condominium Association – led by Ellen Barry, John Simon, Peter Broido, and William Aylesworth – sued the City of Chicago on May 30, claiming they were denied adequate opportunity to present their opposition to a plan to build three towers on nearby Wolf Point.
> 
> They said they were “deprived of procedural and substantive due process of law as well as denied equal protection under the law.”
> 
> The rapid growth of their neighborhood, they maintained, had already stressed its infrastructure. Traffic backed up during rush hour and first responders could not quickly reach emergencies.
> 
> Judge Amy J. St. Eve did not sympathize. In her analysis, she pointed out that the Riverbend condo owners do not own property on Wolf Point, just adjacent to it. The state law on which they were basing their case, she says, merely outlines the procedure for giving proper notice of requests for zoning variations and does not grant constitutionally protected property rights.
> 
> Furthermore, says St. Eve, “Illinois courts do not recognize property values, air, or light as constitutionally protected property interests.”
> 
> Site preparation has started. On November 1, construction workers installed fencing, barricades, and temporary signs – and started moving equipment to Wolf Point.



Womp Womp! Bring on the bulldozers!


----------



## desertpunk

*City-Funded SOM Study Concludes Michael Reese Hospital Best Site For New Casino*


Michael Reese Hospital-Chicago, IL by William 74, on Flickr



> *Chicago casino more economically viable for Michael Reese site than Obama library, hotels *
> 
> A Chicago casino anchoring a redevelopment that includes the former Michael Reese Hospital site would be more economically viable for the city than a Barack Obama presidential library or a cluster of convention hotels, according to a study Mayor Rahm Emanuel’s administration released Tuesday.
> 
> A hired team led by the Chicago-based architectural firm Skidmore, Owings & Merrill was charged with creating a framework to redevelop the 48-acre Near South Side site, but their recommendations extended far beyond that parcel.
> 
> The group suggests that the city acquire five adjacent sites totaling more than 21 acres, including land currently home to a McDonald’s, self-storage facility and health center. It also calls on the city to buy the 28-acre Marshalling Yard — McCormick Place’s parking and staging area for trucks.
> 
> The wider strategy would allow for the Reese site to be incorporated into redevelopment stretching north to McCormick Place, where the experts envision a “north district” that would include a “large anchor” such as the casino, presidential library or collection of 2,500 convention hotel rooms.
> 
> Under all three scenarios, the city would spent more than $200 million to develop roads, sewers and other infrastructure. But the study found that by putting a casino there, the city would receive at least triple the proceeds for the land it acquired compared to the other two options.
> 
> *As a result, the study found that a casino development would generate $208 million in net proceeds for the city while an Obama library would cost the city $142 million and a hotel complex would cost $199 million. And that doesn’t even include what’s expected to be a large amount of gambling revenue after the casino opens.
> 
> “The casino and entertainment district scheme provides positive proceeds to the city, while the presidential library and hotel complex schemes require city investment,” the study concluded.*
> 
> The White House has offered no indication of where an Obama library might be built. The city already is pursuing two other hotel developments near McCormick Place as part of a development plan near McCormick Place that also includes an arena for DePaul basketball games and large conventions.
> 
> [...]


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

This is stupid. Of course a casino would be much economically viable than a library, but not sure how many social benefits will the gambling bring for Chicago compared to a library that will bring knowledge to the city.


----------



## desertpunk

*Beitler Pulls Nearby Tower Plans So 151 N. Franklin Now In The Catbird Seat*












> J. Paul Beitler has dropped a plan to build a 23-story office tower in the Loop, boosting a competing proposal for a high-rise John Buck wants to build next door.
> 
> With one fewer competitor, Mr. Buck is pushing ahead with his development at 151 N. Franklin St. after raising $145 million in equity for the 36-story building, one of several downtown office projects on the drawing boards. But he still needs city approval and an anchor tenant before he can break ground on the 825,000-square-foot tower.
> 
> Mr. Beitler bowed out after his partner in the project at 200 W. Randolph St., Northbrook-based Next Realty LLC, sold the parking garage there to a venture of Chicago-based InterPark Holdings Inc. for $23 million Oct. 28, according to Cook County records. Mr. Beitler's tower would have blocked eastern views from Mr. Buck's building.
> 
> “That ensures views to the east and reinforces the Buck location,” said tenant broker Todd Mintz, co-managing director in DTZ's Chicago office. “This will be a big plus for Buck's development.”
> 
> [...]


----------



## CHIsentinel

Ulpia-Serdica said:


> This is stupid. Of course a casino would be much economically viable than a library, but not sure how many social benefits will the gambling bring for Chicago compared to a library that will bring knowledge to the city.


It's not stupid - the Obama library will still happen, but the study, for this SPECIFIC parcel of land is just to suggest that a casino and the potential tax revenue is the better use of the land. People will always go to casinos, regardless of personal, socio-economic conditions. But instead of the tax revenue going to nearby Indiana across the border, why not keep that sorely needed money within the state?

Besides, the library is better located a little further south, at the University of Chicago, where Obama used to teach. The university has plenty of land that they can use for a presidential library..but keep in mind, the president hasn't even decided if he wants the library in Chicago or in Hawaii where he was born, which is a possibility.


----------



## CHIsentinel

Per BVictor1 on SSP, this building was approved today by the building commission:












BVictor1 said:


> Plan Commission 11/21/13
> 
> *APPROVED*
> 
> *150 North Riverside*
> 
> 53 stories
> 
> 85,694 sq. ft. site
> 
> *746'6" CCD* ('Chicago City Datum', essentially the 0'-0" mark of the City)
> *744'6"* from the lower level along the river
> *719'6"* from the main entrance/plaza/upper river walk level
> 
> $500,000,000 project
> 
> 1,200,000 sq. ft. building
> 
> mid 2014 and complete in 2016 (24 to 30 month) construction timetable
> 
> 250' linear of river walk
> 
> No numbered 13th floor
> 
> Randolph Place board spoke up and supported the project.


----------



## surya6.it

Remearkable!!


----------



## ZZ-II

i simply love this city!


----------



## CHIsentinel

Here is an updated (daytime) rendering of *151 N. Franklin Street*, which I believe was previously pegged at 31 stories but is now 36 stories:










With the increase in floors, it might actually come pretty close to 500' in overall height.


----------



## CHIsentinel

Reposted from spyguy on SSP:



spyguy said:


> 200+ room Hyatt Place hotel, Franklin and Calhoun


----------



## CHIsentinel

I like to highlight some choice suburban projects, not just because they are of interesting or unique design, but also because they potentially contribute to the overall development of the region, and I also feel that whether you love or hate the suburbs, they are an integral part of the success of Chicago and the entire region as a whole.

I think these two science projects help reinforce the region as a major science and technology force, the world over. Although Fermilab is currently operating as a far more scaled-back version of it's former self (thanks in large part to the Large Hadron Collider in Europe), it still has the potential for significant scientific research and discovery.

Argonne's newly completed *Energy Sciences Building*, completed this summer I believe:
Oct 23, 2013








http://www.flickr.com/photos/argonne/10610730013/

The new *Illinois Accelerator Research Center* at Fermilab, almost done (?)
August 14, 2013








http://iarc.fnal.gov/


----------



## CHIsentinel

Imminent construction for new St. Joseph's hospital Outpatient center in Lakeview (my hood )










http://lakeviewchronicles.blogspot.com/2011/06/in-1870-a-religious-order-called.html

Webcam:
http://www.presencehealth.workzonecam.com/


----------



## desertpunk

*Crane at Rehabilitation Institute of Chicago is up and construction is well underway:*









http://chicago.curbed.com/archives/...-of-streeterville-construction-demolition.php









http://chicago.curbed.com/archives/...-of-streeterville-construction-demolition.php


----------



## desertpunk

435 N. Park (crane at center) and 73 East Lake (lower at center) making the scene:


Neighbors of the Carbide and Carbon Building by JB by the Sea, on Flickr


----------



## CHIsentinel

CHIsentinel said:


> Here is an updated (daytime) rendering of *151 N. Franklin Street*, which I believe was previously pegged at 31 stories but is now 36 stories:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the increase in floors, it might actually come pretty close to 500' in overall height.


The earlier version is on the left and the higher, updated version is on the right.


----------



## CHIsentinel

Another day, another cool proposal, this one is residential. Images and info from BVictor1 on SSP (Also, his very first sentence is in reference to a very cool, separate proposal for a different building (office) that I will post next, once I find the rendering):



BVictor1 said:


> Don't give up on that project just yet. The taller version is far from dead. *601 West Monroe is a part of that same project and the hope is that the 2 structures will be combined into 1*.
> 
> 
> *725 West Randolph* public meeting 11/26/13
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few stats on the building...
> 
> -220 units
> 
> -260 parking spaces, some of which will be available to the public. The parking will be all automated and have mechanical lifts.
> 
> -*359'* to the top of the building.
> 
> -They're planning on a spring 2014 groundbreaking.
> 
> -The PD is supposed to go before the plan commission in December.
> 
> There was minimal opposition to the project, surprisingly. There were a few who were concerned about the traffic and one person mentioned the height, but they were pretty much told that with this zoning there's no height limit.
> 
> I think that the building has a Miamiesque feeling with the horizontals with the circular formations on top, which to me makes the building look like a giant lego.
> 
> *The structure will also have a slight rotating twerk to it.*


Edit: Found it - this is the rendering of the proposed office tower, referred to in BVictor1's first sentence above - it initially started out as two separate proposals (*601 & 625 W. Monroe*) but the developer wanted to consolidate into one tower, and I believe that this proposal is still active:


----------



## CHIsentinel

....and another new proposal. Curbed Chicago just posted a rendering of Hovey's second, *57 story Optima tower* (the tower on the left is now beginning occupancy). The new tower on the right will have 200+ hotel rooms and 400 apartments.










http://chicago.curbed.com/archives/...id-hoveys-optima-chicago-center-part-deux.php


----------



## ()_T

*1900 Spring - Oak Brook*




















24-Story residentiak high-rise; 6-Story mid-rise
4-Story parking garage
559 units
8,600 square foot of amenities


----------



## CHIsentinel

^^Excellent find - any links/website for this project?


----------



## thebackdoorman

()_T said:


> *1900 Spring - Oak Brook*
> 
> 
> 
> 24-Story residentiak high-rise; 6-Story mid-rise
> 4-Story parking garage
> 559 units
> 8,600 square foot of amenities


Wow, go Oak Brook!


----------



## booboomoneta

*Seriously?*



CHIsentinel said:


> Per BVictor1 on SSP, this building was approved today by the building commission:


hno:

*The Galleria at Sowwah Square in Al Maryah Island, Abu Dhabi, UAE*:
--








-








-








-








--

^^


----------



## nomarandlee

^^ I've been meaning to address this even though it seems most have abided the unwritten rule of this thread so I haven't. Its _great_ to have a Chicago thread that doesn't get off topic with opinions and commentary and be _just_ used for updates.

Commentary opinions, and squabbling are all well and good but we have enough of those on the SSP and in the various sub-threads in the Chicago forum if need be. Frankly its nice to have a nice clean up to date thread where only relevant hard information is gathered. Or where comparisons with other projects, cities, or mundane real estate matters are bandied about. 

Just my two cents.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

booboomoneta said:


> hno:
> 
> 
> ^^


At least it's a nice design.


----------



## CHIsentinel

booboomoneta said:


> hno:
> 
> *The Galleria at Sowwah Square in Al Maryah Island, Abu Dhabi, UAE*:
> --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --
> 
> ^^


Same architect for both projects. So what's your point, considering the Chicago proposal is taller, different exterior skin configuration, 2 blocks from public transit and has a 270'+ river-walk extension? The massing might be very similar considering the design provenance, but beyond that, it's apples-to-oranges.


----------



## desertpunk

CHIsentinel said:


> Edit: Found it - this is the rendering of the proposed office tower, referred to in BVictor1's first sentence above - it initially started out as two separate proposals (*601 & 625 W. Monroe*) but the developer wanted to consolidate into one tower, and I believe that this proposal is still active:


We have a thread for this in Proposed Supertalls since the developer is hoping to push the consolidated tower at 625 W. Monroe to 75 stories.


----------



## desertpunk

*858 North Franklin To Feature Stylish Contempo Design*


----------



## desertpunk

*Is The 50 Story Hotel At 150 E. Ontario Still On?*

The evidence is mounting...



> We dug through the city records and found that demolition permits were issued for these buildings September 13th, and the owner of the property is still listed as Ontario Hotel Development, LLC out in Oak Park.
> 
> So what’s Ontario Hotel Development up to? Could it, possibly, be developing a hotel on Ontario?
> 
> Maybe. But if it is, it still has a lot of paperwork to go through. Currently, the property is zoned DX-12, which means that a building in that location would likely be between 12 and 30 stories tall, not the 50 planned by the previous developer, Monaco Development.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monaco had visions of a 50-story building with 330 hotel rooms and 20 condominiums. A Crain’s Chicago Business article from January, 2008 is the last anyone’s heard out of the project. In that article, Monaco claimed that the city had already signed off on the tower. But if that was still true, the property would have a PD designation, not a DX.
> 
> It appears that Monaco is no longer involved with this project. So, who is? It appears to be a company called 150 East Ontario Acquisitions. It was formed in 2006 and appears to be a going concern, having filed paperwork with the Illinois Secretary of State’s office just this past September. But it’s run out of a condo on the 13th floor of 110 East Delaware Place. Similar records point to a bunch of real estate lawyers, but nothing concrete at this point.


----------



## desertpunk

*Fifield plans 31-story apartment tower near ex-Cabrini site*












> Anticipating the flow of technology jobs, Chicago developer Steve Fifield is planning a 31-story apartment tower on the northwest edge of River North near the former Cabrini-Green housing project site.
> 
> Mr. Fifield's venture seeks a zoning change to build the 333-unit tower at Chestnut and Orleans streets, according to a zoning application introduced at the Feb. 5 City Council meeting.
> 
> “I've been wanting to get a River North site for some time,” said Mr. Fifield, who in April completed the 496-unit K2 tower at 365 N. Halsted St., a little over a mile southwest of the River North site.
> 
> “I'm particularly enamored with the western area of River North, because if you draw an arrow of where things are moving, we feel that's where the technology companies are going to be,” Mr. Fifield said.
> 
> The tower is planned along the east side of the two-story, 67,000-square-foot building occupied by Le Cordon Bleu College of Culinary Arts, on land Mr. Fifield will buy from a venture of Marc Realty LLC principal Gerald Nudo, contingent on the project receiving the go-ahead from the city, Mr. Fifield said.


----------



## desertpunk

More about the Spire:

*Ireland independent*



> Irish developer's dream to build Chicago Spire back on track
> 
> Sarah McCabe – 07 February 2014
> 
> GARRETT Kelleher’s dream to build the western world’s tallest building is back on track.
> 
> The Chicago Spire, the building dreamed up by Irish developer Kelleher and Spanish architect Santiago Calatrava near the delta of the Chicago River and Lake Michigan, has secured €135m from a US company which should enable work to recommence.
> 
> If completed, the 2,000 foot residential building will be the tallest in North America. Its foundations have laid untouched for several years, after work ground to a halt when Kelleher’s company Shelbourne defaulted on a large loan from Anglo Irish Bank in 2009. The site, which looks like a deep hole in the earth, is known by locals as “The Bathtub.”
> 
> Shelbourne’s loans were eventually acquired by NAMA and later sold to RMW Acquisition, an affiliate of billionaire Stephen Ross's real estate development business Related Companies. Kelleher’s company Shelbourne retained an interest in the project.
> 
> Now the Irish developer has found an investor willing to kickstart the project. Chicago-based Atlas Apartment Holdings will commit €135m to the project, which Shelbourne said will allow it to pay its creditors in full.
> 
> The proposals must still be approved by a US bankruptcy court. If successful, the project could generate as many as 15,000 US construction jobs. *“Given the ongoing recovery in the Chicago property market, the timing is better now than when this project commenced. I am delighted to have found a partner who believes in the project as passionately as I do” said Kelleher.*
> 
> Belvedere College and Trinity graduate Kelleher was one of the most prolific developers in Celtic Tiger Ireland. Properties he developed include two office blocks on St Stephen’s Green in Dublin, which later went into receivership.
> 
> He is also is the owner of the Irish football club Saint Patrick's Athletic FC.
> 
> [...]


----------



## desertpunk

*Modern 8 Story Building On Its Way To Wrigleyville*


----------



## CHIsentinel

Newly proposed highrise, on the SW corner of Illinois and LaSalle streets, currently a vacant lot (image courtesy of spyguy on SSP):


----------



## desertpunk

- edit


----------



## desertpunk

*Aqua developer recruits architect Jeanne Gang for another tower*












> They're getting the Aqua gang back together.
> 
> Jeanne Gang, the architect who designed the Aqua Tower, is designing another high-rise nearby for Magellan Development Group LLC, which built the acclaimed 82-story skyscraper at 225 N. Columbus Drive. “We're in the midst of working with her on a new one,” said Joel Carlins, Magellan's co-CEO.
> 
> The building will include a hotel and residential units, though he would not say whether they'll be rentals or for sale. He said it's too soon to disclose any details of the design, which “will work on either one of two sites” in Magellan's Lakeshore East development, the 28-acre master-planned community between Millennium Park and the Chicago River.
> 
> With its irregular curving balconies that make the tower's walls look as if they're eroding, Aqua became an instant landmark even before it was finished in 2009. Its arresting looks and its status as the world's tallest building designed by an architecture firm with a woman at the helm generated significant buzz.
> 
> Aqua also brought fame and new commissions to Ms. Gang, who received a MacArthur Foundation “genius” grant in 2011. Other projects she is designing include a tower in San Francisco planned by New York-based developer Tishman Speyer, according to the San Francisco Chronicle.


This could be good!


----------



## desertpunk

*Construction Of John Buck's 200 N Michigan Tower Imminent*












> Developer John Buck has recently scored an $89 million loan to begin construction of the new 200 N Michigan tower in the Loop. The 42 story bKL designed building received approval from the city last December, but securing funding was the remaining roadblock for the project. The total cost of the development is expected to reach $100 million and construction is expected to begin in the next few weeks.


----------



## elliot42

desertpunk said:


> *Modern 8 Story Building On Its Way To Wrigleyville*


generally not a fan of this sort of Miesian modernism, but I like this one.


----------



## nomarandlee

*Block 37 residential tower*

via munchymunch and Spyguy at SSP


munchymunch said:


> http://www.chicagobusiness.com/article/20140308/ISSUE01/303089982/next-at-block-37-an-apartment-tower
> 
> More than eight years after breaking ground on Block 37, construction crews could be returning soon to build hundreds of apartments atop the Loop shopping center.
> The owner of the mall across State Street from Macy's department store, Los Angeles-based CIM Group, is in advanced preparations for the next phase of the development, *an apartment tower with more than 500 units*, according to people familiar with CIM's plans.
> The project would mark an important milestone for Block 37, a development that was stuck in the planning process for so long that many people thought it would never get built—and then wound up in foreclosure after the real estate crash............



The original design from SCB 8 years ago......


----------



## desertpunk

*Is This New Residential Building Coming To South Clark St.?*









1000 S. Clark



> The South Loop might be getting a brand spankin' new residential tower - is this it? The Chicago Architecture Blog reports that the rendering of this 29 story tower could find a home at 1000 South Clark Street. Rumor has it that the building is expected to contain roughly 400 units, and whether they will be apartments or condos is not yet known.


----------



## desertpunk

*45 Story Twin Hyatt Hotels Coming To 740 N. Rush?*









http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showpost.php?p=6482963&postcount=13349


----------



## desertpunk

*Spire developer resolves debts, looks to start again *












> *'We are building exactly the same building that was contemplated to be built. ... Buying it out of bankruptcy was an interim step,' says Atlas CEO Steve Ivankovich*
> 
> The fight for control of the Chicago Spire's site is headed toward resolution, after which the hunt for the funds to build it can begin anew.
> 
> Shelbourne North Water Street LP, has reached an agreement with key creditors that would resolve the company’s bankruptcy, pay outstanding claims in full and theoretically enable a behemoth project that has sat idle for six years to move forward.
> 
> But if all goes according to the proposal laid out during a bankruptcy hearing Wednesday afternoon, it won’t be Irish developer Garrett Kelleher calling the shots in the development of what aims to be the tallest building in the western hemisphere, a residential skyscraper with an estimated construction cost of at least $1.5 billion. Nor will it be Related Midwest, a deep-pocketed residential developer in Chicago that has been at odds with Shelbourne for months – unless Related doesn’t get the monies it is due.
> 
> Attorneys for the key parties involved in the bankruptcy unveiled in court the framework for an agreement that would have Atlas Apartment Holdings LLC, a Northbrook-based apartment development and management company, provide the funds necessary to resolve the bankruptcy case.
> 
> *Post-bankruptcy, Atlas would oversee the development of the Chicago Spire as it was originally intended, a 2,000-foot, 150-story spiral-shaped condominium tower.* Kelleher, who just last month detailed in court filings his proposed financial partnership with Atlas, would remain key to the project, according to Atlas CEO Steve Ivankovich.
> 
> *“Garrett (Kelleher) is still the developer,” Ivankovich said in an interview. “We are building exactly the same building that was contemplated to be built. “For us, it was always about building the Spire,” he added. “Buying it out of bankruptcy was an interim step.”*
> 
> [...]


----------



## desertpunk

*40 Story Apartment Tower Planned For the South Loop*












> Recently revealed: this rendering of a recently proposed shiny new 40 story apartment tower in the Loop. The building would replace a small strip of fast food joints at 400 South Financial Place and would contain roughly 225 to 275 apartment units. The SCB designed glass-clad tower appears to be commissioned by commercial developer MB Real Estate.


----------



## desertpunk

*Proposal Has This Pair Of Ultra-Futuristic Spaceship-Looking Buildings Landing in Ukrainian Village*












> To all of those who have complained about the bland designs of recent residential developments coming to Chicago's neighborhoods, hold on to your hats because this pair of futuristic LEED Gold-certified buildings may soon land in the Ukrainian Village. Developer Panoptic Group has attempted to make a name for itself with its previous sleek, contemporary residential developments but hopes to make a huge splash with its latest project that calls for two Hanna Architects-designed condo buildings near Western and Grand Avenues. *The greenish-glassy building planned for 2424 W Grand would be a mixed use development*, with 18,000 square feet of retail space on the ground floor and up to 50 condo units, comprised of one, two and three bedroom units. *Its partner in cybercrime, (which may soon have a doppelgänger) would be built at 560 N Western and contain 20 units, which would also be a mix of one, two and three bedroom condos.*


----------



## CHIsentinel

From over on yonder SSP, from spyguy:

Sterling Bay picks up the Harpo campus: http://www.chicagobusiness.com/arti...rah-cuts-her-last-commercial-ties-to-chicago#

---
401 North Morgan


----------



## CHIsentinel

From the legendary spyguy over at SSP, this is one design option for this building (about 75 floor):



spyguy said:


> Potential design


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

Where do people get the 3d models/maps for things like that?


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I like it!


----------



## Urbanista1

great to see that this amazing city that invented the skyscraper is still a trend-setter.


----------



## Hed_Kandi

SomeKindOfBug said:


> Where do people get the 3d models/maps for things like that?


Microsoft Paint


----------



## desertpunk

- edit


----------



## desertpunk

*Work Begins At 1000 S. Clark*












> Clark Street's last undeveloped piece of land north of Roosevelt is close to being the home of a new apartment tower boasting 469 units plus a bevy of on-site perks that take advantage of the lot's massive footprint.
> 
> The tower will stand at 29 stories tall, has a motor court in front and apparently no street-facing retail to try to lure pedestrians from Target or Printer's Row.


----------



## desertpunk

*Meet the West Loop's Newest & Curviest Apartment Tower*









171 N. Halsted



> Wednesday, July 9, 2014, by AJ LaTrace
> 
> Developers Shapack Partners and Focus Development are joining forces to bring a new glassy, curvy mixed-use tower to the West Loop, and unveiled their proposal to a group of area residents last evening. The new 28 story development is set to include 227 residential units with parking for 162 vehicles and about 60 bicycles. In addition to its residential component, the LEED Silver tower will include approximately 9,700 square feet of ground level commercial space.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Alderman Walter Burnett indicated that reactions to the proposal at last night's meeting would essentially influence the final verdict of his approval - and the proposal will move forward. The development heads next to the Chicago Plan Commission, and construction could begin as early as next spring.


----------



## desertpunk

*Supertall Tower Proposed For Lakeshore East*












> Move out of the way Chicago Spire, another radical supertall skyscraper is looking to plant its feet in the Windy City. Chinese real estate holding company Wanda Commercial Properties has unveiled a new plan to build an 89 story, mixed-use tower on a site located in the downtown Lakeshore East neighborhood. The tower would include a 5-star hotel and a combination of residential and commercial space. So, is this the Jeanne Gang tower that we've been hearing about? The new mixed-use tower is planned to be built just a few doors down from the architect's famed Aqua tower, which is also located in Lakeshore East. Reports of a new Studio Gang designed, Magellan Development backed tower for Lakeshore East first broke back in March but there were no clues of what it could possibly look like - until now. *At roughly 1150 feet tall, the tower would become the third tallest in Chicago, pushing the 1,136 foot Aon Center out of that position.* Chinese news network Sina Corp., who published one rendering of the building's design, says the expected finish date for the $900M building could be as soon as 2018.


----------



## desertpunk

*Related Unveils New Robert A.M. Stern Tower for Streeterville*












> Add one more new starchitect project for Chicago's Near North Side. Developer Related Midwest has just unveiled their new plan to build a Robert A.M. Stern designed tower in Streeterville, just a stone's throw from their recently completed 500 Lake Shore Drive development. According to the Chicago Tribune, the new tower is slated to stand at 67 stories and would contain a mixture of residences, including 400 luxury apartments and 100 condo units. The plan will also include 900 underground parking spaces and a rather large 70,000 square foot park just west of the tower.
> 
> [...]
> 
> *More details about the project will be unveiled on July 28, when Related is scheduled to discuss the development at a community meeting hosted by Alderman Brendan Reilly.*


----------



## desertpunk

*Preliminary Drawing for New Block 37 Tower Revealed*



> Back in March, reports indicated that after years of financial troubles and delays, an apartment and hotel tower for the downtown Block 37 shopping mall development would finally be moving forward. Just a couple of weeks after the initial announcement, architecture outfit Solomon Cordwell Buenz (SCB) was tapped to design the new tower. Fast forward a few months, and a drawing of the new tower has been spotted on the SkyscraperPage forums that reveals *a 38 story tower* that appears to match the aesthetic of the existing 275,000 square foot Block 37 retail structure.


----------



## desertpunk

*Oak Park Garage To Make Way For New Apartments*












> A large parking garage in Oak Park will soon be demo'd to make way for a new 21 story tower at the corner of Lake Street and Forest Avenue. The concrete 340-space parking garage will officially close on August 4, and demo equipment will arrive at the site a month later. According to information found on the Village of Oak Park website, the construction of the new tower is expected to take a total of 18 months to complete. The $94 million tower will include 270 apartment units, 25,000 square feet of ground level retail and 588 parking spaces.


----------



## desertpunk

*Progress on 150 N Riverside*












> Construction barges are now a common sight along the banks of the Chicago River downtown, with three major towers underway soon, along with three blocks of Chicago Riverwalk construction. The latest of those towers is this 742-foot office building soon to be residing at 150 North Riverside Drive, right between the Boeing building and the also-under-construction River Point. Unlike its building buddy to the north, 150 N Riverside doesn't need to build a tunnel over the train tracks splitting through the site. Instead, the 1.2 million square foot tower was designed to have the smallest possible footprint so its foundation can fit right between the tracks and the edge of the river.


----------



## desertpunk

*Construction Underway for River Point's 730-foot Tower*












> Construction is now underway for the 52 story office tower that will stand at the western end of the main branch of the Chicago River. A few months ago we were wondering just when work on River Point's tower would start, as the project's tunnel-plaza first phase has been finished for a while. At last, heavy equipment is now on-site and workers have begun digging the deep holes that will make up the tower's foundation. At 730 feet, River Point will be quite a bit taller than any of its near neighbors, which mostly fall in the 450-650' range. When the tower is completed in 2016, Chicagoans will find a practically re-engineered confluence area of the river as Wolf Point and 150 N Riverside will both have new towers and the Riverwalk expansion will stretch on.











































































photos by Harry Carmichael for Curbed Chicago 


.


----------



## desertpunk

*Jones Chicago AKA 220 W Illinois to Finally Open This Fall*












> The new residential tower being built at 220 W Illinois has a new name: Jones Chicago. The 25 story apartment tower has been in the works for nearly seven years, but will begin preleasing next month, and will officially open at some point in the autumn.


----------



## desertpunk

*Streeterville's Robert A.M. Stern Tower to Come with New Park*












> Related Midwest reps met with Streeterville residents last night to formally unveil their plan to build a new 67 story, Robert A.M. Stern designed tower in the neighborhood. First announced nearly two weeks ago, the tower would be the New York based starchitect's first for Chicago. The tall slender tower will contain a mix of residences, including 400 luxury apartments and 100 condo units. The plan also includes a 900 parking space underground garage, of which 400 of the spaces will be reserved for tenants. Although the tower is planned to be a mixed residence development, there will be no affordable housing or retail components.The tower will also aim for a LEED Silver certification. Stern is known for his love of limestone in New York, however only the base of the tower will be clad in limestone and the remainder of the building's exterior will take on precast concrete. However, one of the more striking components of the proposal is the makeover of the 1.7 acre park next door to 451 E. Grand.


----------



## desertpunk

*Eight O Five at N. LaSalle and W. Chicago Ave.*


Eight O Five by Brule Laker, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*Developer Proposes Dual Tower TOD for Milwaukee Avenue*












> An empty lot near California and Milwaukee Avenues may soon make way for a large dual tower mixed use development, which would become the Logan Square neighborhood's largest by far. 1601 W. Division, LLC headed up by developer and former co-CEO of Intelligentsia Coffee Rob Buono, has proposed to build a 14 story tower and 10 story tower along a 427 foot stretch of Milwaukee Avenue where the Max Gerber showroom once stood. Buono, who also developed the new 1611 West Division in the Polish Triangle will be teaming up with Wheeler Kearns Architects again for this project.


----------



## desertpunk

*Condos in New Gold Coast Tower to Fetch Upwards of $6M*












> Approved by the Chicago Plan Commission back in January, the condos coming to 4 East Elm Street won't be cheap. According to a new listing, the large luxury units will start at $2.1 million and run upwards of $6 million. The 25 story tower will be comprised of only 35 condos, adding up to only two 3,000 square foot units per floor. Buyers will have an option to combine units to own an entire floor in the building. The tower will sport a parking podium with 74 spaces. New renderings of the Solomon Cordwell Buenz designed blue glass tower appeared recently on Buzz Buzz Home.


----------



## el palmesano

^^ seems nice


----------



## desertpunk

*Large Glassy Polish Triangle Development Gets Rendered*












> If developer LG Development Group gets its way, a whole stretch of storefronts near the Polish Triangle in Wicker Park will be razed to make way for this shiny seven story glass structure. The developer purchased the buildings between 1237-1253 N. Milwaukee Avenue and 1230-1240 N. Ashland Avenue last year, and in June, LG filed a zoning application for the properties to move forward with the plan that would add 58 new apartments and nearly 13,000 square feet of retail space to the area.


----------



## desertpunk

New Loews tower


Angie McMonigal Photography-0010-Edit by Angie McMonigal, on Flickr


----------



## LCIII

Some really wonderful projects! Chicago has a lot to be excited about!


----------



## desertpunk

*GEMS World Academy Nearly Done*












> Nestled in the Lakeshore East neighborhood of highrises sits this, ahem, gem of a school. The first US campus for international private school system GEMS World Academy will be opening for the Fall 2014 semester soon, and it's already grabbing lots of attention for its colorful design by Chicago's own bKL Architecture, who've been making a name for themselves with creative glass-and-steel designs all around town.
> 
> The school is also planning a high school building in an adjacent lot, facing the river, as a second phase of this project:


----------



## desertpunk

*Checking In on the Construction of the New City Megaproject*












> Though the expected completion of New City is still a year away, major progress is being made on the construction of Structured Development's $260 million residential, retail and office space megaproject. The development's 19 story apartment tower is rapidly rising, and several other structures throughout the 8.5 acre site are also taking shape. Construction of the new development near Clybourn and Halsted began last December, and once completed in September 2015, New City will boast 199 apartments, 360,000 square feet of retail space, 40,000 square feet of office space and a huge parking garage with 1,100 spaces.


----------



## desertpunk

*27 Story Loop Hilton Garden Inn Starts To Rise*












> The new Hilton Garden Inn coming to the small wedge of space on Wacker Place between the Church of Christian Scientists and the Chicago Motor Club Building is a bit of an oddball development for being so skinny, but the hotel is well on its way to filling out the site. Construction crews were first spotted in June, but now the new 27 story tower has its foundation and ground floor erected. The GREC Architects designed hotel tower will rise to an approximate height of 222 feet when it is completed.


----------



## desertpunk

*McCormick Place Hotel and Arena Construction To Start In Early '15*












> Tuesday night, the 3rd ward's alderman Pat Dowell hosted a public meeting where McCormick Place representatives presented an update on the ongoing development project to expand the convention facility's footprint by constructing a new Pelli Clarke Pelli designed arena and events center, a new high rise hotel and convention center, as well as a new data center. The meeting was primarily meant to address neighborhood residents' concerns about the traffic and parking implications of the new construction and facilities, but there were a few updates about the buildings themselves.
> 
> The 51 story hotel building, set to be a Marriott Marquis with 1,200 rooms and considerable conference and event space, as well as the 10,000 seat stadium, which will host DePaul University's basketball games and be available for concerts and other events, will both start construction in January 2015. The stadium should be completed by February 2017, with the hotel's completion following in May.


----------



## desertpunk

*Goodbye Pizza-Adorned Gino's East, Hello 444-Unit Tower*












> Gino's East pizzeria has left the building, and the abandoned photorealistic foodstuffs will soon be taken down and demolished along with the rest of the building, to make way for Magellan Development and Mac Management's second, effectively simultaneous River North apartment project. The 41-story apartment tower, designed by Loewenberg Architects, has been approved by the Chicago Plan Commission at the same meeting as Mac and Magellan's other tower set to replace the Howard Johnson Inn.


----------



## desertpunk

*"HoJos Tower" Cleared For Takeoff*












> The 35 story apartment tower intended to be built at the current site of the '50s-throwback Howard Johnson Inn doesn't yet have a name, but it has been cleared for takeoff. Generally referred to simply as "the HoJo tower" based on the motel it's set to replace, the 382-foot apartment tower is designed by bKL Architecture and features considerable retail space on the LaSalle and Superior streets it faces and a small pocket park on the Wells Street side. On Thursday of last week, the Chicago Plan Commission approved the project, so it can begin construction as scheduled early next year.
> 
> Earlier presentations of the building put the height at 398 feet but the final height submitted to the planning board is 382 feet, with three floors having been removed by the project developer and not at the request of the city.


----------



## msquaredb

Chicago is chugging along at a steady pace. Love the consistency.


----------



## desertpunk

*410 East Grand Finally Breaks Ground*












> One sign of a recovering economy is real estate developers jockeying to build new buildings so that they’re ready when the economy improves. An even better sign is when old projects that seemed dead get pulled off the shelves, dusted off, and actually happen.
> 
> 410 East Grand under constructionThat’s the case at 410 East Grand Avenue in Streeterville. We started reporting on it in 2011, but its history goes back further than that. But since it was approved by the city 989 days ago (that’s 141 weeks), we’ve hard bupkis. Now Streeterville Spy Jody has sent in pictures of actual work happening at the site....


Click for the goods: http://www.chicagoarchitecture.org/...t-grand-its-been-a-long-time-coming/imag0246/


----------



## desertpunk

*Northwestern's Biomedical Research Tower Gets New Look*












> Northwestern has revealed an updated design for the project, as well as a time and date to present new details at a community meeting.
> 
> In an email from Alderman Brendan Reilly's office to constituents, the alderman announced that a meeting will be held on September 30th at 6pm at the Hughes Auditorium in the Robert H. Lurie Medical Research Building (303 E. Superior Street), where representatives from both Northwestern and Perkins + Will will present more details and likely a timeline for the construction of the new research center.


----------



## desertpunk

*Work begins at Optima II:*









Harry C. http://chicago.curbed.com/archives/2014/09/05/streeterville-roundup.php


----------



## el palmesano

^^

great!!


----------



## desertpunk

*Block 37 to get Loop's biggest apartment tower in decades*









SCB



> The owner of the Block 37 shopping mall downtown is gearing up to start construction on the biggest apartment tower the Loop has seen in decades, betting the white-hot rental market downtown has room to run.
> 
> CIM Group, the Los Angeles-based real estate firm that bought Block 37 two years ago, announced today it has secured initial permits to launch a 34-story, 690-unit apartment tower on top of the four-story mall across the street from the Macy's department store on State Street.
> 
> The statement confirms a Crain's report from March that CIM was preparing to launch a rental tower at Block 37, long considered one of downtown's most snake-bitten properties.
> 
> Designed by Chicago architecture firm Solomon Cordwell Buenz & Associates Inc., the tower will be the largest apartment building by unit count the central business district has seen in years and the biggest rental structure in the broader downtown market since developer Steve Fifield completed the 848-unit Alta at K Station in 2010.
> 
> [...]


----------



## desertpunk

*Renderings For the New McCormick Hotel*









spyguy



> It was just a week ago that a plan for yet another new hotel at McCormick Place was unveiled, thanks to a single teased render posted by the Prairie District Neighborhood Alliance on Facebook. However, we now have full set of renders of McHugh Construction's proposed hotel project for McCormick Place to look at. The renders provide a more complete look at McHugh's ambitious project, which combined with McPier's ongoing development project, represent a massive amount of new development in only a two block span of Cermak Road which will transform the area.


----------



## desertpunk

*Proposed Diversey Condo Tower Gets Formal Introduction*


----------



## desertpunk

*Construction of New Gateway Development Well Underway*












> After several alterations, redesigns and public meetings, West Loop residents reluctantly approved the proposed Gateway development for Green & Madison last summer, which is set to bring 167 apartments and 95 parking spaces to the already booming area. Recently, YoChicago spotted a tower crane at the site, signaling that construction of the new development has started, and indeed, it most certainly has. Curbed photographer Harry Carmichael swung by yesterday to check out the site, and was surprised to see that caissons have already been installed and elevator pits are currently being formed.


----------



## desertpunk

*4 East Elm Breaking Ground Soon*












> Ground will be broken on the new 4 East Elm condo tower on September 16. The 23 story tower will bring the first condos to the Gold Coast since 2007, before the real estate crash. The tower will contain only 35 units, which are expected to be quite pricey when completed.


----------



## desertpunk

*Northwestern's Biomedical Research Tower Gets New Look*












> Northwestern has revealed an updated design for the project, as well as a time and date to present new details at a community meeting.
> 
> In an email from Alderman Brendan Reilly's office to constituents, the alderman announced that a meeting will be held on September 30th at 6pm at the Hughes Auditorium in the Robert H. Lurie Medical Research Building (303 E. Superior Street), where representatives from both Northwestern and Perkins + Will will present more details and likely a timeline for the construction of the new research center.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Looks good, but I don't see what has changed...


----------



## desertpunk

*500 N Milwaukee Avenue is Still Waiting for Action*












> It's now been nine months since the city approved a developer's plan to wipe out the blighted stretch of buildings on Milwaukee Avenue just north of Grand and Halsted, and to erect two new structures on the busy corner, but there has yet to be any movement on the project. Back when the Chicago Plan Commission gave the plan the green light in January, the Chicago Architecture Blog hinted that the design could still change, and now there is a new, more detailed rendering of the residential and retail complex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The project was first announced in February 2013, as a project from developer Contemporary Concepts, and was conceived to be a 16 story building with 240 apartment units and office space. Fast forward to last October, and Fifield Companies took over the project, and reintroduced a Pappageorge/Haymes designed two building complex. Fifield later dropped out of the deal, but developer Urban Form Investments pushed on and took the proposal to the Chicago Plan Commission earlier this year for approval (which it received). The plan includes 227 residential units, 16,000 square feet of commercial space and 113 parking spaces.


----------



## desertpunk

*It’s Going to be Huge: Details and Diagrams of 451 East Grand*



> It’s big. Really big. Really quite big. The biggest building to hit North Lake Shore Drive since… well… ever. We’re talking about Realted Midwest’s 451 East Grand Avenue, the new residential tower designed by New York’s Robert A. Stern & Associates, and proposed to be built right behind Related’s first Chicago tower, the ever-so-shiny 500 Lake Shore Drive.
> 
> While it’s true that 451 is not fully on Lake Shore Drive, it’s half a block removed, it’s sure going to look and feel like lakefront property. That’s because this 67-story building is going to loom a whopping 843 feet over the gateway to Navy Pier. So, visually, it’s an 84-story building. On the lakefront. You’ll be able to watch this monster rise from Indiana.
> 
> And we mean “monster” in a good way. Because the design is lovely. It’s very New York. Also in a good way. Because Chicago has a variety of different and remarkable skyscraper designs, but not many that have that Park Avenue aesthetic.
> 
> [...]


----------



## towerpower123

And Robert Stern will pull off another masterpiece! Also, the McCormick hotel has a perfect scale! The small buildings at the base beautifully break up the lower level facades and keep them at a human scale while still allowing a 30 story tower.


----------



## CHIsentinel

This is the most recently updated list of high-rise projects in Chicago, updated currently by 'Iamhydrogen' on SSP - follow the link for renderings:

http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?t=159437

*As of Sept. 18, 2014*

Under Construction:

* 150 North Riverside* office 742 ft ... .. 53 2016 

* River Point* office 730 ft ... .. 52 ____ 

* 435 North Park Drive - TO* residential 569 ft ... .. 49 2015 

* Wolf Point, West Tower* residential 493 ft ... .. 48 2016 
*
The Ability Institute of RIC* hospital 480 ft ... .. 27 2017 
*
845 North State * residential 410 ft ... .. 35 2015 
*
Northwestern Outpatient Ctr. - TO* hospital 404 ft ... .. 24 2014 

* Arkadia Tower - TO* residential 355 ft ... .. 33 ____ 

* Jones Chicago - TO* residential 272 ft ... .. 26 2015 

* New City* residential 235 ft ... .. 19 2015 
*
City Hyde Park* residential 173 ft ... .. 15 ____ 

* Jeff Jack - TO* residential 167 ft ... .. 15 ____ 

* AMLI Lofts North Tower - TO* residential 155 ft ... .. 12 2014 

* 805 North LaSalle* residential ___ ft ... .. 35 ____ 

* Hilton Garden Inn * hotel ___ ft ... .. 27 ____ 

* Hyatt Place Hotel* hotel ___ ft ... .. 18 ____ 
*
Gateway Tower* residential ___ ft ... .. 17 ____ 

* 625 West Division* residential ___ ft ... .. 16 ____ 

* 1345 South Wabash* residential ___ ft ... .. 15 ____ 
*
University of Chicago Dormitory* residential ___ ft ... .. 15 ____ 

[*]“TO” indicates that the building has been topped out





Site Prep/Demo:
*
Optima Chicago Center II* hotel/res. 560 ft ... .. 55 ____ 

* 200 North Michigan* residential 488 ft ... .. 45 2016 

* 545 North McClurg* residential 486 ft ... .. 45 ____ 

* 1000 South Clark* residential ___ ft ... .. 29 ____ 
*
4 East Elm* residential ___ ft ... .. 25 ____ website
*
London Guarantee Building Addition* hotel ___ ft ... .. 20 ____ 

* 707 North Wells * residential ___ ft ... .. 12 ____ 







Proposed:*

Chicago Spire residential 2000 ft ... .. 150 ____ 

375 East Wacker res./hotel 1148 ft ... .. 89 ____ 

Wolf Point, South Tower office 950 ft ... .. 80 2018 

451 East Grand res./hotel ~825 ft ... .. 67 ____ 

Wolf Point, East Tower office 750 ft ... .. 60 2020 

151 North Franklin office 600 ft ... .. 37 ____ 

Marriott Marquis McCormick Place hotel 576 ft ... .. 51 ____ 

1201 North Clark (Tower of Jewel) residential 443 ft ... .. 37 2017 

Atrium Village Phase 4 residential 420 ft ... .. 44 ____ 

Atrium Village Phase 3 residential 410 ft ... .. 41 ____ 

167 West Erie residential 408 ft ... .. 39 ____ 

720 North LaSalle residential 382 ft ... .. 35 ____ 

Atrium Village Phase 2 residential 380 ft ... .. 36 ____ 

Clark and Chestnut residential 380 ft ... .. __ ____ 

1061 West Van Buren residential 330 ft ... .. 32 ____ 

Halsted and Lake residential 320 ft ... .. 28 ____ 

McHugh Hotel (Chinatown) residential 320 ft ... .. 27 ____ 

Atrium Village Phase 1 residential 310 ft ... .. 28 ____ 

Halsted and Couch residential 309 ft ... .. 28 ____ 

Chestnut and Orleans residential 299 ft ... .. 29 ____ 

Solstice on the Park residential 268 ft ... .. 25 ____ website

Montrose and Clarendon residential 260 ft ... .. __ ____ 

108 North Jefferson hotel 250 ft ... .. 23 ____ 

750 North Hudson residential 240 ft ... .. 25 ____ 

GEMS Academy Phase 2 educational 240 ft ... .. 13 ____ 

61 West Erie residential 189 ft ... .. 17 ____ 

Nobu Hotel  hotel 154 ft ... .. 13 ____ 

Children's Mem. Hosp. Bldg.A1 residential 214 ft ... .. 20 ____ 

Children's Mem. Hosp. Bldg.A2 residential 214 ft ... .. 20 ____ 

130 North Franklin office ___ ft ... .. 52 ____ 

One South Halsted residential ___ ft ... .. 49 ____ 

NU Biomedical Research Ctr. hospital ___ ft ... .. 45 2019 

171 West Van Buren residential ___ ft ... .. 40 ____ 

9th and State residential ___ ft ... .. 39 ____ 

Block 37 Residential Tower residential ___ ft ... .. 37 ____ 

LDVA Student Housing residential ___ ft ... .. 32 ____ 

725 West Randolph residential ___ ft ... .. 31 ____ 

LaSalle and Illinois residential ___ ft ... .. 31 ____ 

Wacker Plaza office ___ ft ... .. 31 ____ 

State and Huron residential ___ ft ... .. 30 ____ 

1333 South Wabash residential ___ ft ... .. 28 2015 

601 West Monroe office ___ ft ... .. 26 ____ 

The Blanc (Wells and Ontario) residential ___ ft ... .. 23 ____ 

108 North Jefferson office ___ ft ... .. 21 ____ 

625 West Adams Street office ___ ft ... .. 20 ____ 

645 West Madison office ___ ft ... .. 19 ____ 

2775 North Hampden residential ___ ft ... .. 17 ____ 

Milwaukee and Carpenter residential ___ ft ... .. 17 ____ 

Illinois Medical District Complex hotel/res. ___ ft ... .. 16 ____ 

400 West Huron residential ___ ft ... .. 15 ____ 

500 North Milwaukee residential ___ ft ... .. 15 ____ 

Grand Imperial Hotel hotel ___ ft ... .. 15 ____ 

Hotel Indigo (4 story addition) hotel ___ ft ... .. 15 ____ 

Bluewater 5440 residential ___ ft ... .. 14 ____ 

Clark and Huron residential ___ ft ... .. 13 ____ 

Vue53 residential ___ ft ... .. 13 ____ 

Harper Court Residential Tower residential ___ ft ... .. __ ____


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

desertpunk said:


> *O-hoy, Yet Another Skyscraper Inbound for Lakeshore East*


Imagine my disappointment when a 'mystery tower' turns out to be a tower whose design is unknown, rather than a tower whose sole purpose is the cataloguing and storage of mysteries.

You walk into the lobby and approach the receptionist: "Is this 545 Lakeshore East?"

"I don't know, sir. It might be. Oooooohh...."


----------



## desertpunk

*Construction of Block 37 Apartment Tower Officially Underway*












> Yesterday, reps from developer CIM Group along with Alderman Brendan Reilly and Mayor Rahm Emanuel officially "broke ground" on Block 37's new apartment tower, which will fit right on top of the existing five story shopping center. By sheer numbers, the 34 story tower will become the largest apartment project in the Loop in decades when it delivers the 690 apartment units planned for the site. The very first signs of construction appeared a couple of weeks ago when some equipment and a lone piece of steel frame appeared on Block 37's roof. However, it is very clear at this point that something is coming up as the project's construction moves into full gear.


----------



## desertpunk

*Is the Massive Lake Meadows Redevelopment Back On?*












> Back in 2008, when Lost was still on TV and Chicago was in the final throes of the previous building boom, local developers Draper & Kramer came up with a plan to raze the 70 acre Lake Meadows apartment development on the South Side and completely redevelop it as a new planned residential community by building almost 20 new towers totaling 7,845 residential units and over 500,000 square feet of retail over a 30-year period. It was an epic idea, reminiscent of such planned communities as the so-far successful Lakeshore East and the not-so-successful South Works plan. The city approved the Lake Meadows redevelopment plan, but as the economy took a spin the project flatlined. *But now, rumors are swirling that Lake Meadows might be back on the table.*
> 
> Last week, a request for bids was submitted for a project that meets the description of the old Lake Meadows redevelopment plan to a T, from the 7,845 residential units to the 500,000 square feet of retail. Keep in mind, a developer requesting bids from contractors doesn't necessarily mean the project is moving forward; it could simply mean that someone was morbidly curious about what such a thing would cost. On the other hand, a bid request was our first tip-off that Lakeshore East's long-rumored Site O project was finally happening which turned out to be true...


----------



## desertpunk

*Here's What the Gateway's Apartment Tower Will Look Like*












> Construction of the West Loop's Gateway apartment tower is currently underway, but here is an updated look of what the Antunovich Associates designed building will look like when it is finished. Though the newer design does not represent a complete departure from its previous renderings, it does offer a lot more detail, and gives a much better impression of what folks can expect to see in the near future.


----------



## desertpunk

*Construction of DePaul Arena Will Begin in January 2015*












> As the Metropolitan Pier and Exposition Authority (McPier) prepares to move the landmark Harriet F. Rees House from its current location to a lot just a block away, the organization that owns and operates McCormick Place is preparing for its next big project: building a new arena. McPier is currently seeking construction contractors for the ambitious project, which is expected to begin January 20, 2015 according to a listing on the bid-monitoring site BidClerk. According to the timeline McPier unveiled in August, the $173 million arena is expected to be completed by February 2017. Once completed, the Pelli Clarke Pelli-designed arena will become the home to DePaul University's athletic program, and will also host other large events.


----------



## desertpunk

SomeKindOfBug said:


> Imagine my disappointment when a 'mystery tower' turns out to be a tower whose design is unknown, rather than a tower whose sole purpose is the cataloguing and storage of mysteries.
> 
> You walk into the lobby and approach the receptionist: "Is this 545 Lakeshore East?"
> 
> "I don't know, sir. It might be. Oooooohh...."


Well [unfortunately] the mystery is solved:

*Say Hello to the New bKL-Designed Tower for Lakeshore East*











:yuck:


----------



## desertpunk

> The new apartment tower being erected at 545 North McClurg in Streeterville isn't the only project that developer Golub & Company will soon bring to life, as the developer has recently secured the construction permit for a project that has been in the works for nearly three years. Back in November 2011, the company announced that it would build a 35 story tower on a site that was at the time a city owned property, however there was no movement on the project until this past September when the property was surrounded by fences and signs indicating that the parking lot had been closed. This led us and others to wonder if the project was finally moving forward. However, the mystery was finally solved yesterday when the city issued a construction permit to the developer to build a 397 unit, 40 story tower at 1001 S. State Street.


----------



## desertpunk

*Construction Crews Dig In at 545 North McClurg Court*












> The construction of a new 45 story apartment tower is now underway in Streeterville. Located at 545 North McClurg Court in the heart of the neighborhood, the new tower will deliver 490 apartment units, 5,200 square feet of retail space and a 290 space parking garage when the project is completed. Developer Golub & Company has been working on the project for nearly four years, and last month the city issued the company construction permits to begin erecting the Solomon Cordwell Buenz (SCB) designed tower.




Foggy scene by bradhoc, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*Major River West Apartment & Retail Project Moving Forward*


----------



## desertpunk

*River North Apartment Tower Has New Name & Renderings*












> The new apartment tower that developer Fifield Companies is planting near the former Cabrini-Green site has a new name: Avant. Short, but sweet. The tower itself will not be as short, as it will stand at 28 stories when it is eventually completed. Designed by Pappageorge Haymes, the sleek glassy structure will deliver 306 new apartments to the booming River North neighborhood


----------



## el palmesano

great projects!! Is great see so many buildings U/C in Chicago


----------



## desertpunk

*Check Out NEIU's New Colorful Contempo El Centro Building*


----------



## el palmesano

^^

awesome


----------



## desertpunk

While the Spire may be dead, Related Midwest is dropping hints about a replacement:

*Related Drops Hint Regarding 'Architecturally Significant' Chicago Spire Replacement*



> [...]
> 
> At this time, it is still uncertain what Related may have planned for the site, but according to a statement from the developer, it sounds like Related knows that there will be a lot of voices calling for a tall, architecturally significant tower to fill in the hole in the ground that was dug out years ago for Santiago Calatrava's spiraling supertall.
> 
> In a written statement, Related Midwest's President Curt Bailey has indicate that:
> 
> *We are pleased to have resolution on 400 N. Lake Shore Drive, the site of the former Chicago Spire project. We recognize the importance of this site to the City of Chicago and look forward to creating an architecturally significant and thoughtful development befitting this premier location. We are proud to have a long track-record of developing landmark buildings with world-class architects like 840 N. Lake Shore Drive, 500 N. Lake Shore Drive, Park Tower, 340 on the Park and most recently, 111 W. Wacker Drive. We look forward to continuing that legacy on this marquee site.*
> 
> [...]


----------



## desertpunk

*How the Lucas Museum Design Will Change Chicago's Lakefront*












> Yesterday, during a press conference at the Waldorf Astoria, Chinese architect Ma Yansong of MAD Architects unveiled his design concept for the future Lucas Museum of Narrative Arts and told reporters that his concept — a seven-story, dome-like structure that gently slopes towards a halo-like observation deck — represents a "new type of architecture." That may be an understatement. Yansong's renders may not reveal a sponge-like structure, however, Yansong has dropped a controversial design that would certainly provide a new look for the city's lakefront but also is highly likely to be contested by the organization Friends of the Parks. The proposed 110 foot tall structure as revealed, will be built from stacks of precisely cut stone, and would be something like a gleaming white temple to computer-aided organic design, standing in sharp contrast to the steel-framed skyscrapers in the background. As one Twitter user commented, the Museum Campus lakefront may soon get another UFO-shaped structure.






















110603529


----------



## desertpunk

*Is the Jagged-Glass 130 N Franklin Finally Moving Forward?*












> We last heard about real estate firm Tishman Speyer's angular glass office tower project for Franklin and Randolph over a year ago, but now the project appears that it may be finally moving forward. The 49 story, 696 foot commercial office tower was designed by a joint effort between Gensler, Krueck & Sexton, and Thornton Tomasetti, and according to a source close to the project, is expected to begin construction around March 2015. Krueck & Sexton gained much renown in the architectural design world for their design of the Spertus Institute on Michigan Avenue, with an angular glass design said to be the inspiration for Roosevelt University's Vertical Campus tower, and a theme that clearly continues in this tower.


----------



## desertpunk

*New Jewel Flagship Store & 35 Story Apartment Tower Proposed for Clark Street*



> Next week, Alderman Bob Fioretti will host a community meeting to discuss a plan to bring a new flagship Jewel grocery store and a 35 story apartment tower to the northwest corner of Clark and Division. The plan to stack apartments on top of the four story building at 1201 North Clark Street will also be discussed at the meeting.


----------



## desertpunk

*As Temps Drop, Construction Continues Along Chicago River*

*Wolf Point*






























*150 N. Riverside*





















*River Point*


----------



## desertpunk

*Goettsch Designed Hotel & Office Tower Planned for West Loop*












> Chicago's latest building boom won't be stopped, and developer Joseph Mizrachi wants to get in on the mad dash for office tenants and hotel guests with a new 41 story tower that would replace a surface parking lot at 590 W. Madison. The sleek, glassy tower is designed by Goettsch Partners, the same architects who designed the currently-under-construction 150 North Riverside just a few blocks away, and would compete in a growing crowd of downtown hotel and office towers. According to Crain's, the plan calls for a four-star hotel with 350 rooms and roughly 600,000 square feet of office space stacked on top. Crain's also suggests that if this plan does make its way through the planning and approval process, it could be built rather quickly — possibly well under two years.


----------



## desertpunk

*Hilton Garden Inn - 11/28*


Chicago Loop by Jeffrey, on Flickr


Chicago River by Jeffrey, on Flickr


----------



## CHIsentinel

I posted this is a satellite city sub-thread, but was deleted for some reason - figured it merited a posting here.

http://www.siteselection.com/issues/2015/mar/top-metros.cfm










by PATTY RASMUSSEN
and
ADAM BRUNS 
[email protected]

'Frank Sinatra once famously crooned, “My kind of town, Chicago is.” These days he would be joined by a chorus of business and industry executives who have chosen to invest in the Windy City. *In fact, 385 companies either expanded or located in Chicago in 2014, resulting in the city being named Site Selection’s Top Metro in the US for the second straight year.* The consecutive wins are a pleasant endorsement, says Jeff Malehorn, president and CEO of World Business Chicago.

“Winning back-to-back speaks to the economic leadership and the work being done here in the city and the region,” he says, tipping his cap to Mayor Rahm Emanuel, assorted partner organizations and the business community.

Chicago’s appeal is hardly surprising. The city’s boasts outstanding transportation and logistical assets, including two international airports, a rail hub and seaport, and stands at the crossroads of major Interstates. Chicago and the region are home to a wealth of talent educated at some of the nation’s premier colleges and universities. Foreign companies looking for a US home are drawn to the city’s diverse ethnic population. “Any company outside the US can look to Chicago and see a home,” says Malehorn.'

Basically, regardless of issues about underfunded state and City pensions (Chicago), that clearly doesn't take away from Chicago having a highly balanced economy, like NYC (albeit 1/3 of the size).


----------



## CHIsentinel

Various construction photos I took earlier today.

City Hyde Park, slighly blurry (sorry!)









RICe cube #1









RICe cube #2









Bonus! Just love the depth of this shot









25 W. Randolph









200 N. Michigan









Wolf Point #1, from last weekend


----------



## desertpunk

*New Renderings Emerge for West Loop Hotel & Office Highrise*












> When news broke late last year that a Goettsch-designed hotel and office tower was coming along to replace the parking lot at 590 West Madison, the story came with a single image of the building. Over the weekend, a handful of new renderings of the project along with a stacking plan showing that 11 floors will be devoted to hotel rooms surfaced on the SkyscraperPage forums. The plans also show that the 581-foot tower will also come along with a restaurant at both the top and bottom floors. The project also has a new website which reveals that the 300,000 square foot hotel component will feature about 330 rooms. In addition to its hotel component, the 41 story tower will offer 616,000 square feet of office space beginning at the 19th floor.


----------



## desertpunk

*NU Wildcats Building New $220M Lakefront Fieldhouse*












> Northwestern will finally begin construction on a roughly $220 million sports complex on the Evanston lakefront, after a series of big donations helped the university hit its fundraising goal for the project, according to Crain's. Hopefully a new facility helps Fitz and the Wildcats improve on last year's record. Named after repeat donors Patrick G. and Shirley W. Ryan, the new Ryan Fieldhouse will be a multipurpose facility for indoor football practice, intramurals and a variety of other events. Designed by Perkins + Will, the sleek facility will offer what appears to be pretty incredible views of the lake and Chicago skyline from the south. Renovation of the nearby soccer and lacrosse field and field hockey field, along with the creation of an outdoor football practice space, are also part of the plan. NU plans to file a permit request with the U.S. Army Corps of Engineers to begin work.


----------



## desertpunk

*Hyde Park's Embattled Vue53 Development is Ready to Dig In*












> After a long wait, it appears that the new Vue53 development near 53rd Street and Kenwood Avenue in Hyde Park is finally about to break ground. A recent post on the SkyscraperPage Forums provides a photo of a laminated sign attached to the perimeter fencing at the site, indicating that McHugh Construction plans on starting excavation duties around March 26, 2015. McHugh is a major general contractor and is often seen on large projects downtown, producing skyscrapers such as Aqua and The Regatta in Lake Shore East. The site was previously home to a Mobile gas station and carwash as well as an adjacent surface parking lot. The proposal calls for a 13 story building featuring 267 apartments and 30,000 square feet of retail with a distinctively modern design which was produced by the studio of Valerio Dewalt Train Associates.


----------



## desertpunk

*Residential & Office Towers Planned For Tricky River North Lot*












> Downtown Alderman Brendan Reilly announced in his newsletter that Centrum Partners will be holding a public meeting later this month to present a building proposal for the parking lot at 215 W Hubbard to the community. The property in question contains a challenging design constraint due to the elevated L tracks that curve through the northwest corner of the lot, which made it seem like that property would remain a parking lot for life. And yet, thanks to the leaked design renders, we have a look at exactly how that L-curve will be handled — with a curved building. The development actually includes two buildings, the curvy 8-story office building inside the bend of the L tracks on the corner, as well as a 22-story residential tower further to the west on Hubbard.


----------



## desertpunk

*A Look at the Three Towers Rising Along the Chicago River*













*Wolf Point West*






























*River Point*





























*150 N. Riverside*





























All photos by Harry C.


----------



## desertpunk

*36 Story SOM Designed Hotel & Apartment Tower Proposed*












> A new mixed-use proposal for the corner of Superior Street and Wabash Avenue would bring a Skidmore, Owings & Merrill-designed 36-story apartment and hotel tower to River North. Crain's is reporting that Christopher Carley and New York-based Symmetry Property Developments plan on submitting the proposal to the city soon, which would include a Tryp Hotel, a Wyndham chain mostly based in Europe, and a Gibsons Restaurant Group proprty called Cathedral Tower on the ground floor (probably a play off the nearby Holy Name Cathedral). This would be one of the first SOM tower projects in Chicago in a long time, and would try to take advantage of a potentially symbiotic relationship between tenants and guests, much like the new North Water apartments and the Loews Hotel in Streeterville.


----------



## desertpunk

*New 'No. 9 Walton' Condo Tower Proposed for the Gold Coast*



> While the latest building boom in the Windy City is bringing thousands of new apartment units to the greater downtown area, new condominium construction seems to be coming at a slow trickle. However, a new condo project is targeting that demand for new units in the high end market of the Gold Coast neighborhood. The Chicago Architecture Blog has uncovered details about a new tower proposal for the southwest corner of Walton and State, currently an empty lot roughly four blocks away from the 4 East Elm project going up in the Gold Coast. According to the post, the proposed tower by JDL Development would feature just 67 residences spread over 34 stories, suggesting a seriously upscale development with massive condos. The proposed tower won't go over well with tenants at Walton on the Park, who'd see their view compromised by a new neighbor to the north. It's probably a little early to worry, though, since details and permits are still forthcoming.











http://www.goldcoastrealty-chicago....comig-to-9-west-walton-in-the-gold-coast.html


----------



## desertpunk

*Checking in on the Under-Construction Block 37 Rental Tower*

































































all photos by Harry C.


----------



## desertpunk

*River Point and Wolf Point West*


Riding the L around the Loop by The West End, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*Demolition of River North's Retro Howard Johnson Underway*






































All photos; Harry C.


----------



## desertpunk

*130 North Franklin Officially a Thing*









ksarch.com



> Back in January of this year, we told you about an odd piece of legislation filed by 42nd Ward Alderman Brendan Reilly regarding a surface parking lot in the western part of The Loop. At the time, we told you it meant that Tishman-Speyer was finally ready to pull the trigger and build a new skyscraper at 130 North Franklin Street. It turns out, we couldn’t have been more right.
> 
> One of our Loop Spies tells us the alderman has called a public meeting to discuss the skyscraper. It’s been a while since we’ve heard anything about the proposed tower, but it appears the design has been slightly refined.
> 
> Back in January, the latest intelligence had it at 48 stories, now it’s 51. It’s now also listed as having 190 parking spaces, down from 200.
> 
> [...]


----------



## desertpunk

*151 North Franklin Forging Ahead, Could Break Ground This Fall*



> Remember that great big blue skyscraper that the John Buck Company wanted to build at the corner of North Franklin and West Randolph Streets? The one that they shut down a Walgreens and a Chinese take-out joint to build, but to date nothing has happened? Well, stuff’s happening; you just can’t see it.
> 
> Loop Spy Dan shared a bit of information with us straight from the developer, that one major tenant is already signed up for the building, and when a second one can be brought on board, they’ll be ready to start. The comment from the Buck Company indicated that it hopes to button up the second deal this summer so that construction can begin in the fall.
> 
> This comes immediately after a public meeting for 130 North Franklin was called by 42nd Ward Alderman Brendan Reilly. At this rate the corner of Franklin and Randolph could see two huge new skyscrapers under construction simultaneously just six months from now.


----------



## desertpunk

*Construction to Begin on New River North Apartment Tower*












> An apartment tower planned for a site near the old Cabrini-Green is ready to grow legs. Initially unveiled early last year, the plan from developer Fifield Companies will deliver 310 apartment units to 347 W Chestnut Street according to a newly issued construction permit. The 28 story Pappageorge Haymes-designed tower will also include about 6,000 square feet of ground floor retail. Similar to many of the other apartment towers springing up throughout the greater downtown area, this project will include a plethora of amenities like an outdoor pool and spa, outdoor fire pit, outdoor grill kitchens, a gym and screening room.


----------



## desertpunk

*Wolf Point*


Downtown Chi 3-30-15 vert5 by Artemortifica, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*Wanda Tower Plan Now Up to 93 Stories as Developers Wow Crowd with Drawings *



> LAKESHORE EAST — More than 500 people packed a Downtown hotel ballroom to catch a glimpse of what could be the next tower redefining Chicago's skyline.
> 
> *Wanda Tower at 381-383 E. Wacker Drive would rise 93 stories tall as opposed to the previously reported 88 stories, Chicago-based design architect Jeanne Gang said at the meeting Monday night.
> 
> At 1,144 feet, Wanda would be the third-tallest tower in Chicago if built.*
> 
> The more than $900 million project, which Magellan Development hopes to open by 2019, would include 405 luxury condominiums and 169 hotel rooms. It would create 420 permanent jobs and generate $19 million in new real estate tax revenue for the city.
> 
> [...]


----------



## Maximalist

This would be another unique contribution to the Chicago skyline by the very creative Jeanne Gang, and send out a strong signal that Chicago is back to building big.


----------



## CHIsentinel

^^Some additional renderings from that same article:


----------



## el palmesano

^^ awsome project!!!


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I just love the new cladding design. It just shows that the cladding is truly the most important part of a building's non-structural design.


----------



## CHIsentinel

From over yonder at SSP, by iamhydrogen:



> Here ye, here ye!
> 
> Quote:
> Tishman Speyer Development LLC proposes a 51-story office building with ground floor retail and commercial space. 190 accessory off-street parking spaces will be provided. The proposed development will also include a large landscaped plaza containing approximately 20,000 square feet of open space.
> 
> WHAT: 130 North Franklin, Chicago, Illinois
> 
> WHEN: Monday, April 20, 2015 at 6:00 pm
> 
> WHERE: The Franklin - Rustle & Roux - 227 W. Monroe Street, 2nd floor Cafeteria


This is the building in question: 








http://www.tishmanspeyer.com/properties/130-north-franklin

..however, the design that will be presented on April 20th may be somewhat different since the new version is supposed to be a few stories taller with a much larger landscaped plaza (which may or may not replace the parking garage as previously rendered).


----------



## desertpunk

*1333 S. Wabash underway:*










http://www.sloopin.com/










http://www.sloopin.com/


----------



## CHIsentinel

*“Ambicioso” Plan Unveiled for Landmark Downtown Museum Complex*

Written by Editor on April 21, 2015

https://youtu.be/wQjNXMS1JWw

"It seems like every architecture firm in Chicago has invoked Daniel Burnham’s signature words at one time or another:
*'Make no little plans; they have no magic to stir men’s blood.'
*At this point it’s become cliché, because the quote is always trotted out when a design differs from the accepted norm to justify the architect’s imagination, saying by proxy, “I know it looks wacky, but Uncle Dan says it’s fine.” Because for some reason we’ve come to a point as a society and a city where architects feel they have to emasculate their designs and apologize for being creative.
There were no apologies at the opening gala of the 31st Chicago Latino Film Festival last weekend, where JGMA’s design for the proposed Ibero-American Tower was unveiled. The International Latino Cultural Center of Chicago wants to build an ambitious, colorful, standout complex on what appears to be the block bounded by LaSalle, Huron, Erie, and Wells Streets.




























The building would include the following components:
Administrative offices
Ballroom
Spanish/Portuguese Language Institute
Museum
Bureau of Culture and Tourism
Restaurant/Piano Bar
Latino Cinematheque
Exhibition Gallery
1,000-seat theater
500-seat theater
300-seat theater
200-seat theater
Kids’ corner
Coffee shop/gift shop/book shop..."

http://www.chicagoarchitecture.org/...nveiled-for-landmark-downtown-museum-complex/


----------



## bodegavendetta

^^   

That is so outrageous in all the right ways. Needs to be built!


----------



## CHIsentinel

From a forumer over yonder at SSP:



wierdaaron said:


> *Full presentation.*


----------



## CHIsentinel

CHICAGO will be the location of the Barack Obama Presidential Library and Museum, to be situated on the south side of the City, near the University of Chicago where the President was a faculty member for 11 years.

*President Obama’s $600 Million Gift to Chicago: A Presidential Library*

Maya Rhodan @m_rhodan

'“All the strands of my life came together and I really became a man when I moved to Chicago," Obama said..

...A 2014 study from the University of Chicago found that the library would be an “economic boon” for the city, *attracting some 800,000 visitors a year, creating 1,900 permanent new jobs and generating $220 million in annual revenue. In all, the report found the library’s construction would boost Chicago’s economy by $600 million and create 3,280 new jobs*...'

http://time.com/3854751/president-obama-library-chicago/


----------



## Muhamed Kranisqi

:cheers:


----------



## towerpower123

That area could use some development! It will be located near Washington Park, hopefully near the Garfield-Green El-train stop. There are so many holes in that area from urban decay, so there is a huge chance to benefit the area.


----------



## desertpunk

*River Point*


Chicago, 2015 by Greg Wass, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*Ed Debevic's To Be Replaced By This Tower*












> Last night, under the rafters of the old cable car powerhouse now serving up pizzas as Gino's East, developer JDL unveiled their new plan to replace the Ed Debevic's restaurant in River North with a new apartment tower. The community meeting began with an opening by Alderman Brendan Reilly who made mention of the unprecedented flood of new development proposals that are coming forth due to the improving economy. There are presently 80 projects in one way, shape or form proposed in the greater central core of the city. This particular project is going by the address of 640 North Wells Street and is sited on the Ed Debevic's property which stretches through the block between Ontario and Erie Streets. The project team includes Developer JDL, James Plunkard of Hartshorne Plunkard Architects and the traffic engineers of KLOA.
> 
> *As proposed, the high-rise will stand at 22 stories (including a rooftop space), 251 apartments, 12,000 square feet of ground floor retail space and 117 parking spaces.* The parking will be located on the second and third floor, minimizing the scale of the podium the tower rises from. The base incorporates a glass enclosed three level residential lobby and the Wells Street frontage of the parking levels are clad with a European porcelain material with semi transparent properties.
> 
> [...]


----------



## CHIsentinel

Groundbreaking is imminent (or may have already happened) for 833 N. Clark. A historic bank building directly to the south of this is being saved will have it's new drive-thru wrap around this new residential apartment building.









http://www.antunovich.com/news/15/833-north-clark-residential-development


----------



## CHIsentinel

451 East Grand, which was approved late Dec 2014/early January 2015 will be starting construction soon, according to a friend on mine on the project.










I think the final height will be just under 850'


----------



## CHIsentinel

(Older image showing previous site plan, but heights/layout is similar)

*Four New Skyscrapers About to Sprout in Near North
*
'Well, this has been a long time coming.
After years of anticipation, we’re finally getting our first concrete look at the redevelopment plans for Atrium Village, the low- and mid-rise apartment complex at 300 West Hill Street in the city’s Near North neighborhood. Last year the Onni Group out of Vancouver coughed up $53 million for the property, and is now ready to move forward with big, big plans..'

http://www.chicagoarchitecture.org/2015/06/09/four-new-skyscrapers-about-to-sprout-in-near-north/









(Latest rendering of Phase I tower - 30 stories)


----------



## CHIsentinel

*New Streeterville Skyscraper to Scrape Sky, Fix Park
*
"Like a good neighbor, the new Loews Chicago Hotel played host to the Streeterville community Tuesday evening to introduce the potential new kid on the block, Jupiter Realty Company’s 465 North Park Drive. Alderman Brendon Reilly (42nd) let the public in on the updated plan for the site (Not this one – those are the old plans), a 513-foot, 45-story tower at the corner of North Park Drive and East Illinois Street..."

http://www.chicagoarchitecture.org/2015/06/10/new-streeterville-skyscraper-to-scrape-sky-fix-park/


----------



## CHIsentinel

Here are some better renderings of the same project above:














































http://www.chicagoarchitecture.org/2015/06/10/new-streeterville-skyscraper-to-scrape-sky-fix-park/


----------



## CHIsentinel

The final section of Phase II of the Chicago riverwalk was opened to the public on Saturday - It's called the River Theater and appears to have a lot of seating, with lovely views of the surrounding areas of the City - I think it turned out quite nice..



















http://www.chicagoarchitecture.org/2015/06/15/room-with-a-view-another-section-of-riverwalk-opens/

Also, the attached link provides design drawings of what the final, Phase 3 sections will ultimately look like, when completed next year:

http://www.marinacityonline.com/doc/2013/riverwalk_presentation_18dec13.pdf


----------



## CHIsentinel

CA has posted documents regarding the Wanda Vista tower at Lakeshore East - final height to T/parapet has increased slightly to 1,151' above grade.

http://www.chicagoarchitecture.org/...r-wanted-to-know-about-the-wanda-vista-tower/


----------



## Paddington

Interesting concept.


----------



## sabahboy

Stunning Structures


----------



## desertpunk

*311 W. Monroe getting a new reclad:*









http://www.rejournals.com/2015/06/2...onroe-office-tower-slated-for-major-redesign/


----------



## desertpunk

*Mexican Hotel Chain Planning 82-Story Tower in West Loop*









Live Aqua hotel in Mexico City



> As part of a large-scale expansion into U.S. markets with large Hispanic populations, Mexican hotel chain Grupo Posadas announced plans for a mammoth, 82-story West Loop tower late last week. While a company spokesman hasn't revealed the exact location of the Chicago expansion, according to Crain's, they did indicate they'll be partnering with Las Vegas-based Bighorn Capital on five locations, including Los Angeles, Miami, Houston and Washington. If the announcement feels sudden, that may be because the chain is in a hurry; they hope to finish by 2017 and start breaking ground this summer. The tower will be shared with another hotel by New York-based chain Dream Hotels, adding even more options to the city's already booming hotel market. As Chicago Architecture Blog points out, that timeline seems to be defying the laws of Chicago construction and development.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

desertpunk said:


> *311 W. Monroe getting a new reclad:*


Before:


----------



## desertpunk

*Nine Month Time Lapse Reveals Progress on 200 N Michigan*


----------



## desertpunk

*Massive 1,500-Unit Atrium Village Redevelopment Project Almost Ready to Dig In*












> The redevelopment of Atrium Village will soon be underway, as groundbreaking on the major project is expected to take place next month. The existing site is a development layout typical of urban renewal schemes from the mid-20th century as far design is concerned: an inward focused community with limited interaction at the sidewalk while the structures sat in a "towers in the park" environment. The buildings consist of a nine-story mid-rise as well as eight three-story low-rise buildings placed into the interior of the block with surface parking lots, suburban styled empty green spaces and courtyards placed between them. One additional building that featured a limited amount of retail space was located along Division Street with a fortress-like facade that harkens back to when the neighborhood was a far less desirable area, located just a block away from the eastern fringe of the former Cabrini-Green public housing complex and its infamous legacy. ...


----------



## desertpunk

*Renders of 465 N. Park Dr. tower:*



























































http://chicago.curbed.com/archives/2015/06/11/new-apartment-highrise-proposed-for-streeterville.php


----------



## desertpunk

*Gold Coast Jewel Shutters to Make Way for New Store and Apartment Tower*












> The Sinclair, an upcoming apartment tower, is moving towards construction as demolition preparations have begun at the northwest corner of Clark and Division Streets. The existing Jewel-Osco store at the location, which has been the source of this project's commonly applied nickname of "Tower of Jewel" among development watchers, has officially closed as of last weekend and a small work crew has begun a tear down of the grocery store's interior. The project will become the city's second largest transit oriented development (TOD) presently under construction (after Block 37) as the new structures will sit directly on top of the CTA's newly expanded Clark/Division Red Line station which has entrances at each end of the block.


----------



## StephanieAVV

Looks great kay:


----------



## munchymunch

Wolf point is now a supertall!


----------



## CHIsentinel

Ground broke today for the new Marriott Marquis at McCormick Place






































http://www.marriottmarquischicago.com/

Additional stats:

- 1,206 guest rooms, including 47 suites
- 90,000 square feet of flexible meeting space
- Two 25,000 square-foot ballrooms
- 40 stories with views of Lake Michigan
- Marriott Greatroom
- Marketplace food court with locally-sourced foods and retail entrepreneurs
- Fitness facility
- Business center
- A location two blocks from public transit on the new CTA Green Line ‘el’ stop
- Part of McCormick Collection (exhibition space, event center, theater space, restaurants and more) 
- Opening in 2017


----------



## CHIsentinel

Great status update of current highrises under construction, with LOTS of photos:

http://chicago.curbed.com/archives/2015/07/31/chicago-building-boom-tour.php


----------



## CHIsentinel

Local news reporting today that a Helmut Jahn-designed tower will be rising on the south end of the Michigan Avenue streetwall. Sadly, the design will not be released for a couple of months, according to an employee at his firm.

Local zoning from 2004 indicated that a building (more than likely residential) of no more than 35 stories and/or 425' tall is approved for the site (1000 S. Michigan Ave), however a local community group expert had indicated that they believe that the City would more than likely approve something taller, presumably under a zoning revision, depending on what the developer would like to do - Owner/developer has not been announced yet either, but stay tuned as additional information becomes available.


----------



## CHIsentinel

Current skyscraper (12 stories or taller) count, under construction, site prep or proposed/approved, as of August 06, 2015:

25 Under Construction, various stages

8 Site Preparation/Demolition stage

60 Proposed/Approved 

(All figures taken from continuously updated list on SSP: http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?t=159437)

Note: Just-announced Helmut Jahn tower is NOT part of the list above.


----------



## CHIsentinel

Here is a smaller, 9 story mixed use residential building that has just started foundation work - located in suburban Evanston, just north of Chicago:




























http://www.grecstudio.com/projects/chicago-main.html


----------



## CHIsentinel

From yesterday, 08/23

U of Chicago dorms




























Lake and Forest highrise, Oak Park (about 4 floors to go on this one - great height for where it's located).


----------



## CHIsentinel

Late last week, the Chicago plan commission also approved this 22 story apartment building, on the site of the (incredibly annoying and soon-to-be-demolished) Ed Debevic's restaurant:




























http://chicago.curbed.com/archives/2015/08/24/ed-debevics-tower-moving-forward.php


----------



## desertpunk

Three towers:


Under Construction by Patricia Henschen, on Flickr


(8.25.15)-Wolf_Point_West-WEB-11 by Nick Ulivieri, on Flickr


----------



## SwagMasterParakeet91

Cancelled Chicago buildings

Old Chicago main post twin towers 610 meters
Chicago spire 610 meters
7 South Dearborn 610 meters
Miglin Beitler sky needle 609 meters
Project 2000 Tower 608 Meters
Waldorf-Astoria Chicago tower 386 meters


----------



## desertpunk

*Another New South Loop Michigan Avenue Tower Because Why Not*












> We just got through a week where a tremendous amount of new residential development was announced for the South Loop, and it looks like one slipped in just late enough to miss it on Friday. We knew that Oxford Capital Group, the fellows behind the Godfrey Hotel and the new LondonHouse hotel in the old London Guarantee Building, had recently bought the Essex Inn at Michigan Avenue and 8th Street and were planning to flip the low-rise annex next to the hotel into a highrise residential tower, but we didn't know what it would look like -- until now. Crain's has the first imagery of Hartshorne Plunkard Architecture's design for the 48-story apartment tower that would bring another 388 units to the neighborhood. HPA's design puts the bulk of the building on top of 8-story struts, a design that would be a striking addition to the Michigan Avenue streetwall facing Grant Park, and is likely intended to preserve some southern views for the hotel.


----------



## desertpunk

*New 48-Story Apartment Project Planned for the South Loop*












> Developer John Murphy has just announced a new 48-story apartment project for the South Loop. The building, in the middle of the 1300 block of South Michigan Avenue, features an all-glass SCB design and will include around 500 units, mostly studios and one-bedrooms. While the target market will be renters looking for luxury with lots of amenities, Murphy was quick to point out that he wasn't interested in the ultra-expensive luxury buildings popping up around the downtown area with prices over $4 per square foot. Instead, Murphy indicated that he wanted to be priced below $3 per square foot, which he referred to it as "affordable luxury."


----------



## desertpunk

*76-Story Rafael Viñoly-Designed Tower Would Become Tallest in South Loop*












> A new tower proposal unveiled last night to a packed audience could become one of the tallest buildings in Chicago, and the tallest for the South Loop neighborhood. Developer Crescent Heights and architect Rafael Viñoly revealed a 76-story tower plan for 113 E. Roosevelt Road that might not just be one building, but possibly twin skyscrapers for the south end of Grant Park. The project would be Crescent Heights' first new construction project for Chicago, and the aim would be to "anchor the south end of Grant Park." The almost modular looking project would be built in phases and could ultimately produce nearly 800 new apartments for the area. Because of the sheer scale of the development, the plan would include apartments of varying sizes, floor plans and prices. According to Viñoly, the plan would present a number of options for folks in different price ranges and needs, stating that the project is "not just an architectural idea, but an urban design idea."
> 
> The proposal is a pretty big deal for the South Loop, as the tower would not only be the neighborhood's tallest at 829', but it also ups the ante when it comes to selecting notable architects for projects in the area.
> 
> [...]


----------



## desertpunk

*Block 37*









http://chicago.curbed.com/archives/2015/10/02/dearborn-walking-tour-pt-3.php


*171 N. Halsted*


Kennedy Expressway Freeway Jam (2) IMG_0874 by Charles Edward Miller, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*Helmut Jahn-Designed Supertall for South Loop Would Become Chicago's Fifth Tallest*












> Not only is Helmut Jahn the architect behind a new tower planned for 1000 S. Michigan Avenue in the South Loop, but this new building is expected to stand at a whopping 86 stories — a height that would make this one of the tallest buildings in Chicago. Of course, the news comes literally just hours after a 76-story tower proposal designed by architect Rafael Viñoly made its public debut. According to drawings uncovered by the development watchers at Skyscraper Page, the tower would stand at a height of 1030', which would make it the fifth tallest tower in Chicago, or sixth if the 93-story Wanda Vista is completed before it. The tower would stand two hundred feet over the 76-story Viñoly-designed tower for 113 E. Roosevelt Road and would consist of 506 residential units, 598 parking spaces and retail offerings.
> 
> The South Loop has been on a roll this week with major proposals making their debut and with more details on the Jahn-designed tower for Michigan Avenue surfacing. Just this week alone, developers have presented plans for the Rafael Viñoly tower(s), a new hotel and apartment combo next to McCormick Place, and a 48-story apartment tower from SCB.
> 
> According to Crain's and the drawings, the tower is expected to contain both rentals and condos, but the exact breakdown between these residences is not known. It's also unknown when this new 86-story tower proposal will be presented to the public, but a community meeting may not be too far off. With a flurry of new exciting proposals, the South Loop area is one to truly keep an eye on in the coming months.


----------



## MarkRogers

All these pics look great!


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

I am so pleased that area is getting some new construction because the obsessive compulsive part of my brain craves Grant Park to be bordered on all sides by skyscrapers, rather than just on the north.


----------



## desertpunk

*Trio of Towers at Chicago River Confluence Continue to Climb*

*Wolf Point West*















































*River Point*

























































*150 N. Riverside*


----------



## desertpunk

*Chicago Skyline Set for Change as Plan Commission Approves Big Projects*












> This month's meeting of the Chicago Plan Commission had a very robust agenda presented last Thursday with all projects presented ultimately getting the green light and moving onward towards approval by the full city council or building permits if no other formal approvals are needed. The agenda had a full slate of game-changing projects, including the 93-story Vista Tower designed by Studio Gang and a 76-story South Loop tower designed by Rafael Viñoly.
> 
> First up was a courtesy presentation for Chicago's next Apple Store, which will be located on the plaza of 401 North Michigan Avenue, also known as Pioneer Court because it is the approximate location of where Chicago's first non-native settler Jean Baptiste Point DuSable established a fur trading outpost around 1779. The proposal had already been approved by the Department of Planning, however because of the high-profile location adjacent to the Michigan Avenue Bridge, it was presented to the commission at the public hearing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next on the agenda was the much anticipated Vista Tower, which upon completion around 2019, will become Chicago's new third-tallest building. The development team is a joint venture of the Beijing, China based Wanda Group and Chicago's Magellan Development Group, with the design work overseen by the Chicago architecture firms of Studio Gang and bKL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fourth project to be presented was the Rafael Viñoly-designed 76-story tower at the southwest corner of Indiana Avenue and Roosevelt Road. The property is one of three remaining development sites at the north end of Central Station which Crescent Heights purchased after previous development plans fell through during the recession. Under existing approvals already in place, a total of 1,540 new housing units could be constructed. The site was the location of the original sales center for Central Station and is approximately 43,147 square feet in size. The project as presented needed an amendment to Planned Development 499 and a change to the master plan within it, as well as an additional approval under the Lakefront Protection Ordinance which applies extra reviews to proposals located close to the waterfront.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last item on the agenda was the largest in scope. Previously called River South, the new Riverline mega-development will be located on 6.57 acres of empty riverfront property to the southeast of the intersection of Harrison and Wells Streets presently zoned DX-7. Proposed, is a new Planned Development with three sub-areas comprising five high-rise buildings arranged around an interior park and new public access to the riverfront. In total, the project now known as Riverline plans 2,699 residential units with an average ratio of .45 parking spaces and 16,500 square feet of ground floor retail space. The development team includes CMK Companies, which purchased most of the riverfront property between Harrison Street and Roosevelt Road last winter and then formed a partnership with Sydney, Australia based Lend Lease. Master planning and architectural design is being performed by Chicago based Perkins + Will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The towers will be phased and are arraigned as building A (the tallest at 47 stories and 598 feet in height) on the north to Building E on the south. Building D, located at Polk and Wells will be constructed first as phase one, which will include all landscaping in the new park space as well. Building D will be built simultaneously with the first phase of the southern property also being developed by the same development team on the opposite side of River City. That property runs from 1000-1198 South Wells Street, between River City and Roosevelt Road. Building D will contain 452 residential units, 230 parking spaces, a small retail space and will stand in at 31 stories, 320'-11" in height.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Construction on phase one should begin shortly after ringing in the new year.


----------



## el palmesano

^^

wow awsome!!


----------



## storms991

Nice to see Chicago finally filling in the extremely conspicuous and perplexing empty lots in South Loop and along the river. The projects looks excellent.


----------



## CHIsentinel

Happy Thanksgiving to all friends and SSC members out there!

I recently updated the Chicago Highrise list on SSP and I thought I would update here as well, since the thread had been relatively dormant until recently (excellent updates, desertpunk, thank you!).

The list below is recent as of this week:

*Chicago's building boom:*


*color code:*
red = over 1,000 ft
magenta = 700 - 999 ft
purple = 600 - 699 ft
blue = 500 - 599 ft
green = 400 - 499 ft
brown = 300 - 399 ft
Black = under 300 ft or unknown


[pre] name use struct. ht. roof ht. floors year[/pre]

*Under Construction:*

[pre]150 North Riverside office 752 ft ... .. 53 2016 [/pre]
[pre]River Point office 730 ft ... .. 52 ____ [/pre]
[pre]Optima Chicago Center II residential 587 ft ... .. 53 ____ [/pre]
[pre]Wolf Point, West Tower - TO residential 493 ft ... .. 48 2016 [/pre]
[pre]200 North Michigan - TO residential 488 ft ... .. 45 2016 [/pre]
[pre]545 North McClurg residential 486 ft ... .. 45 ____ [/pre]
[pre]The Ability Institute of RIC - TO hospital 480 ft ... .. 27 2017 [/pre]
[pre]Marriott Marquis McCormick Place hotel 444 ft ... .. 40 ____ [/pre]
[pre]9th and State residential ___ ft ... .. 41 ____ [/pre]
[pre]Block 37 Residential Tower residential 400 ft ... .. 38 ____ [/pre]
[pre]720 North LaSalle residential 382 ft ... .. 35 ____ [/pre]
[pre]833 North Clark residential 380 ft ... .. 34 ____ [/pre]
[pre]4 East Elm residential 335 ft ... .. 25 2016 website[/pre]
[pre]730 West Couch residential 320 ft ... .. 29 ____ [/pre]
[pre]1000 South Clark - TO residential 315 ft ... .. 29 ____ [/pre]
[pre]No. 9 Walton residential ___ ft ... .. 35 ____ [/pre]
[pre]Next at 347 West Chestnut residential 299 ft ... .. 28 2017 [/pre]
[pre]1333 South Wabash residential ___ ft ... .. 28 2015 [/pre]
[pre]750 North Hudson residential 240 ft ... .. 25 ____ [/pre]
[pre]London Guarantee Addition - TO hotel 285 ft 267 ft 22 ____ [/pre]
[pre]108 North Jefferson hotel 250 ft ... .. 23 ____ [/pre] 
[pre]New City - TO residential 235 ft ... .. 19 2015 [/pre]
[pre]City Hyde Park - TO residential 173 ft ... .. 15 ____ [/pre]
[pre]2950 North Sheridan residential 215 ft ... .. 19 ____ [/pre]
[pre]226-228 East Ontario hotel 218 ft ... .. 17 ____ [/pre]
[pre]625 West Division - TO residential ___ ft ... .. 16 ____ [/pre]
[pre]2293 North Milwaukee residential ___ ft ... .. 15  ____ [/pre]
[pre]University of Chicago Dormitory residential ___ ft ... .. 15 ____ [/pre]
[pre]500 North Milwaukee residential ___ ft ... .. 15 ____ [/pre]
[pre]Vue53 residential ___ ft ... .. 13 ____ [/pre]
[pre]Webster Square residential 152 ft ... .. 12 ____ [/pre]
[pre]707 North Wells - TO residential ___ ft ... .. 12 ____ [/pre]
[*]“TO” indicates that the building has been topped out





*Site Prep/Demo:*

[pre]590 West Madison office/hotel 582 ft ... .. 44 ____[/pre]
[pre]151 North Franklin office 568 ft ... .. 36 ____ [/pre]
[pre]The Sinclair (Tower of Jewel) residential 443 ft ... .. 35 2017 [/pre]
[pre]167 West Erie residential 408 ft ... .. 39 ____ [/pre]
[pre]Atrium Village Phase 1 residential 341 ft ... .. 32 ____ [/pre]
[pre]640 North Wells  residential 280 ft ... .. 22 ____ [/pre] 
[pre]1001 West Chicago residential 205 ft ... .. __ ____ [/pre]
[pre]Viceroy Hotel hotel ___ ft ... .. 18 ____ [/pre]
[pre]905 North Orleans residential 185 ft ... .. 17 ____ [/pre]
[pre]NU Biomedical Research Ctr. hospital ___ ft ... .. 15 2019 [/pre]
[pre]400 West Huron residential ___ ft ... .. 15 ____ [/pre]




*Proposed:**

[pre]Wanda Vista res./hotel 1186 ft ... .. 98 2019 [/pre]
[pre]Wolf Point, South Tower office ~1100 ft ... .. __ 2018 [/pre]
[pre]1000 S. Michigan residential 1002 ft ... .. 86 ____ [/pre]
[pre]113 E. Roosevelt residential 887 ft ... .. 70 ____ [/pre]
[pre]451 East Grand res./hotel 850 ft ... .. 68 ____ [/pre]
[pre]130 North Franklin office 752 ft ... .. 53 ____ [/pre]
[pre]Wolf Point, East Tower office 750 ft ... .. 60 2020 [/pre] 
[pre]201 North Columbus res./hotel 642 ft ... .. __ ____ [/pre] 
[pre]Essex Inn addition hotel 605 ft ... .. 54 [/pre]
[pre]465 North Park residential 535 ft ... .. 45 ____ [/pre]
[pre]1300 S. Michigan residential 490 ft ... .. 48 ____ [/pre]
[pre]Atrium Village Phase 4 residential 420 ft ... .. 44 ____ [/pre]
[pre]Atrium Village Phase 3 residential 410 ft ... .. 41 ____ [/pre] 
[pre]Atrium Village Phase 2 residential 380 ft ... .. 36 ____ [/pre]
[pre]1028 North Dearborn residential 365 ft ... .. 29 ____ [/pre]
[pre]Weed and Fremont residential 339 ft ... .. 31 ____ [/pre]
[pre]1061 West Van Buren residential 330 ft ... .. 32 ____ [/pre]
[pre]McHugh Hotel (Chinatown) residential 320 ft ... .. 27 ____ [/pre]
[pre]1136 South Wabash residential 304 ft ... .. 29 ____ [/pre]
[pre]Chicago and Cambridge residential 300 ft ... .. __ ____ [/pre]
[pre]State & Lake residential ___ ft ... .. 31 [/pre]
[pre]River South South residential ___ ft ... .. 29 & 19 [/pre]
[pre]Printers Row tower residential ___ ft ... .. 24 [/pre]
[pre]3Eleven Illinois residential ___ ft ... .. 24 [/pre]
[pre]Solstice on the Park residential 268 ft ... .. 25 ____ website[/pre]
[pre]Montrose and Clarendon residential 260 ft ... .. __ ____ [/pre] 
[pre]GEMS Academy Phase 2 educational 240 ft ... .. 13 ____ [/pre]
[pre]Cedar Hotel hotel 208 ft ... .. 18 ____ [/pre]
[pre]162 West Superior residential 189 ft ... .. 17 ____ [/pre]
[pre]Nobu Hotel hotel 154 ft ... .. 13 ____ [/pre]
[pre]Children's Mem. Hosp. Bldg.A1 residential 214 ft ... .. 20 ____ [/pre]
[pre]Children's Mem. Hosp. Bldg.A2 residential 214 ft ... .. 20 ____ [/pre]
[pre]One South Halsted residential ___ ft ... .. 49 ____ [/pre] 
[pre]171 West Van Buren residential ___ ft ... .. 40 ____ [/pre]
[pre]Wabash and Superior res./hotel ___ ft ... .. 36 ____ [/pre]
[pre]Polk and Financial residential ___ ft ... .. 33 ____ [/pre]
[pre]353 West Grtand residential ___ ft ... .. 32 ____ [/pre]
[pre]LDVA Student Housing residential ___ ft ... .. 32 ____ [/pre]
[pre]725 West Randolph residential ___ ft ... .. 31 ____ [/pre]
[pre]LaSalle and Illinois residential ___ ft ... .. 31 ____ [/pre]
[pre]Wacker Plaza office ___ ft ... .. 31 ____ [/pre]
[pre]State and Huron residential ___ ft ... .. 30 ____ [/pre]
[pre]Wells & Congress Pkwy hotel ___ ft ... .. 27 ____ [/pre]
[pre]460 West Chicago residential ___ ft ... .. 25 ____ [/pre]
[pre]Blanc Chicago (Wells and Ontario) residential ___ ft ... .. 23 ____ [/pre]
[pre]215 West Hubbard office/res. ___ ft ... .. 22 ____ [/pre]
[pre]Jefferson and Polk residential ___ ft ... .. 22 ____ [/pre]
[pre]Wells and Ontario (NW corner) residential ___ ft ... .. 22 ____ [/pre]
[pre]625 West Adams Street office ___ ft ... .. 20 ____ [/pre]
[pre]2109-2135 South Wabash complex residential ___ ft ... .. 19 ____ [/pre]
[pre]181 N. Clark hotel  hotel ___ ft ... .. 19 ____ [/pre]
[pre]645 West Madison office ___ ft ... .. 19 ____ [/pre]
[pre]1035 West Van Buren residential ___ ft ... .. 17 ____ [/pre]
[pre]2775 North Hampden residential ___ ft ... .. 17 ____ [/pre]
[pre]403 North Wabash residential ___ ft ... .. 17 ____ [/pre]
[pre]Illinois Medical District Complex hotel/res. ___ ft ... .. 16 ____ [/pre]
[pre]Printer's Row Micro Apts residential ___ ft ... .. 15 ____ [/pre]
[pre]Grand Imperial Hotel hotel ___ ft ... .. 15 ____ [/pre]
[pre]Bluewater 5440 residential ___ ft ... .. 14 ____ [/pre]
[pre]Bush Temple Tower addition residential ___ ft ... .. 15 ____ [/pre]
[pre]111 South Peoria residential ___ ft ... .. 13 ____ [/pre]
[pre]768 North Aberdeen residential ___ ft ... .. 12 ____ [/pre]
[pre]Harper Court Residential Tower residential ___ ft ... .. __ ____ [/pre]
[pre]Ibero-American Tower office/hotel ___ ft ... .. __ ____ [/pre]
[pre]Chicago Riverline multi-resi. ___ ft ... .. __ ____ [/pre]




- renderings for the under construction, site prep, and proposed projects:



*Under Construction*


*150 North Riverside*
 






*River Point*







*Optima Chicago Center II*
 






*Wolf Point, West Tower*
 






*200 North Michigan*
 






*545 North McClurg*







*The Ability Institute of RIC*







*Marriott Marquis McCormick Place*
 






*Block 37 Residential Tower*
 






*No. 9 Walton*
 






*720 North LaSalle*







*Next at 347 West Chestnut*
 






*4 East Elm*







*730 West Couch*







*1000 South Clark*







*108 North Jefferson*







*New City*







*City Hyde Park*







*9th and State*
 






*833 North Clark*
 






*1333 South Wabash*







*750 North Hudson*







*226-228 East Ontario*
 






*2950 North Sheridan*
 






*London Guarantee Building Addition*







*625 West Division*








*University of Chicago Dormitory*







*2293 North Milwaukee*








*500 North Milwaukee*







*Vue53*







*Webster Square*







*707 North Wells*







*Site Prep/demo*





*590 West Madison*
 






*151 North Franklin*
 






*The Sinclair (Tower of Jewel)*







*215 W. Lake*







*Atrium Village Phase 1*







*640 North Wells*







*1001 West Chicago*







*167 West Erie*







*905 North Orleans*
 






*Viceroy Hotel*








*400 West Huron*







*NU Biomedical Research Center*
 






*Proposed*


*Riverline Development (multiple highrises)* - Active







*Wanda Vista* - Active







*Wolf Point, South Tower (center)* - Active
 






*1000 South Michigan* - Active
 






*113 East Roosevelt* - Active
 






*451 East Grand* - Active
 






*130 North Franklin* - Active







*Wolf Point, East Tower (right)* - Active
 






*201 North Columbus* - Active
 






*Essex Inn addition* - Active
 






*465 North Park* - Active
 







*1300 South Michigan* - Active
 






*Atrium Village Phases 2, 3 and 4* - Active







*1028 North Dearborn* - Active







*Weed and Fremont* - Active








*1061 W. Van Buren* - Active
 






*River South South* - Active
 






*Wells and Congress Parkway Hotel* - Active







*181 N. Clark hotel* - Active







*Printers Row tower* - Active







*3Eleven Illinois* - Active







*McHugh Hotel (Chinatown)* - Active







*Jefferson and Polk* - Active






*1136 South Wabash* - Active







*Solstice on the Park* - Dormant







*Montrose and Clarendon* - Active







*GEMS Academy Phase 2* - Active
 






*2109-2135 South Wabash complex* - Active
 






*162 West Superior* - Dormant
 






*403 North Wabash* - Active
 






*Nobu Hotel* - Active (pending design change)







*Children's Memorial Hospital Buildings A1 and A2* - Active







*One South Halsted* - Dormant







*171 West Van Buren* - Dormant
 






*Wabash and Superior* - Active







*Polk and Financial* - Active







*353 West Grand* - Active
 






*LDVA Student Housing* - Dormant
 






*725 West Randolph* - Active
 






*LaSalle and Illinois* - Active
 






*Wacker Plaza* - Dormant







*State and Huron* - Dormant








*460 West Chicago* - Active
 






*Printer's Row Micro Apts* - Active







*Blanc Chicago (Wells and Ontario)* - Active







*215 West Hubbard* - Active







*625 West Adams* - Active
 






*645 West Madison* - Active







*1035 West Van Buren* - Active







*Illinois Medical District Complex* - Active







*Bluewater 5440* - Dormant (possibly dead)







*111 South Peoria* - Active







*Harper Court, Residential Tower* - Dormant







*Bush Temple Tower addition* - Active







*Ibero-American Tower* - Active







*768 North Aberdeen* - Active




*recently completed:*

[pre]Hilton Garden Inn hotel ___ ft ... .. 27 ____ [/pre]
[pre]Hyatt Place Hotel hotel 211 ft ... .. 18 ____ [/pre]
[pre]Gateway Tower residential 173 ft ... .. 17 ____ [/pre]
[pre]1345 South Wabash residential ___ ft ... .. 15 ____ [/pre]



*Chicago suburban building rundown:*



[pre] name use struct. ht. roof ht. floors year[/pre]

*Under Construction:*

[pre]Oak Park - Lake and Forest tower hotel/residential ___ ft ... .. 21 ____ [/pre]


*Proposed:**

[pre]Oak Park - Lake and North Blvd residential ___ ft ... .. 20 ____ [/pre]
[pre]O'Hare Marriott-adjacent tower residential ___ ft ... .. 18 ____ [/pre]
[pre]O'Hare Marriott-adjacent tower office ___ ft ... .. 14 ____ [/pre]



- renderings for the under construction, site prep, and proposed projects:



*Under Construction*



*Oak Park - Lake and Forest tower*





*Proposed*




*Oak Park - Lake and North Blvd* - Active







*O'Hare Marriott-adjacent tower* - Active







*O'Hare Marriott-adjacent tower* - Active


----------



## streetscapeer

So many great projects!


----------



## liquid

Amazing city,so many projects.


----------



## desertpunk

Demo work at the Cedar Hotel ahead of its big Viceroy transformation:


Cedar Hotel Demolition by Brule Laker, on Flickr










http://www.chicagoarchitecture.org/2015/07/29/viceroy-sls-both-promising-chicago-hotels-by-2017/


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I was worried there for a sec, nice that they kept the old facade :cheers:


----------



## desertpunk

*A Look at the New Luxury Condo Tower Planned for River North*












> River North's latest development proposal was unveiled last night to a packed house at the Godfrey Hotel. The property located at 300 West Huron Street, adjacent to Franklin Street and the elevated tracks of the Chicago Transit Authority's (CTA) Brown and Purple Lines, is currently being used as a surface parking lot.
> 
> The proposal comes from JFJ Development and features 71 luxury condominiums and 71 parking stalls in a modern 24-story tower drawn up by Hartshorne Plunkard Architecture.
> 
> [...]


----------



## elliot42

desertpunk said:


> *76-Story Rafael Viñoly-Designed Tower Would Become Tallest in South Loop*


Not a big fan of the design; for something that tall, it seems blocky and chunky to me. One person's opinion, anyway.


----------



## desertpunk

*Three New Residential Projects Underway on Busy Clark Street*



> The stretch of North Clark Street between Chicago and Chestnut is abuzz with activity as not one but three unique developments differing in scale and style are set to transform the area. Whether you're looking for a luxury high rise, tony townhomes, or repurposed historic micro-apartments, this stretch of Clark will soon have a variety of new residences to choose from.
> 
> *The first project is 833 N Clark, a 31-story residential tower developed by Ryan Companies and Lincoln Property Company.* Designed by Antunovich Associates the tower is set add 373 rental units to the neighborhood. Replacing parking lot of the adjacent US Bank located in the landmarked Georgian Revival style Cosmopolitan State Bank building, the tower will include 180 parking spaces with 12 being reserved for bank customers. Above the four-story parking podium expect to find the usual suite of modern amenities that we've become so accustomed to seeing in new residential constructions at this high-end price point. With foundation work complete and the first floor now rising above street level, 833 N. Clark should be on track for occupancy in the first or second quarter of 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [...]


----------



## desertpunk

*Gold Coast Tower of Jewel Officially Breaks Ground After Years in the Making*












> One of the Gold Coast's seediest blocks is poised for transformation as developer Fifield Companies has officially broken ground on its long-awaited 35-story luxury apartment tower located at Clark and Division. Officially dubbed The Sinclair in June, many development-watchers will be more familiar with this project by its completely informal nickname, "Tower of the Jewel." The $200 million development replaces the aging Jewel supermarket at 1210 N. Clark Street with a new and expanded 55,000 square foot flagship store, parking garage, and 390 residential units ranging in size from studios to four-bedroom penthouses


----------



## desertpunk

*Take a Look Inside the Under-Construction MILA Rental Tower*


----------



## desertpunk

*Next, 347 W. Chestnut 12/24*


At the Chicago Avenue El Station by Jim Watkins Street Photography Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*Univ. of Chicago residence halls in October:*


Under construction by panto2001d, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*Construction Coming Along on Three New South Loop Towers*

*1001 S. State*






































*1000 S. Clark*




















*1345 Wabash*


----------



## desertpunk

*River Point and 150 N.Riverside*


View from the roof by rustypatch42, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*Moment - 545 N. McClurg*


Chicago by Nunya Biz, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*Glassy Addition Planned for River North Apartment Proposal*


----------



## desertpunk

*Zurich RE in Schaumburg*









http://www.ck2contracting.com/in-progress.html









http://www.ck2contracting.com/in-progress.html


----------



## desertpunk

*Historic Bush Temple of Music to Get 15-Story Tower Addition*












> This week's Chicago Plan Commission was an important one as several major proposals were presented, including the redevelopment of the historic Bush Temple of Music and a 15-story tower that would be attached to it. Developer Cedar St. Cos. acquired the building in 2014 and announced last year that it would be transforming the former piano factory into a mixed-use residential and retail project. The company, known for its FLATS micro-apartments, wanted to bring roughly 100 studio and one-bedroom apartments and 8,500-square-feet of commercial space to the building. However, the plan has since been bolstered with the addition of a 129-unit building that will fill in the space between the Bush Temple and the upcoming Mormon temple on Clark Street. And because the development qualifies as a transit-oriented development, the plan will include just 15 parking spaces for its 230 apartments.


----------



## desertpunk

*Proposed West Loop Hotel/Office Tower Needs a Partner*












> Plans to build a 44-story mixed-use hotel/office tower appear to be in a state of limbo until the developer can land a major tenant. The proposed building at 590 W. Madison first broke cover in in late 2014 and hopes to add 330 hotel rooms, a rooftop restaurant, and 616,000 square feet of office space to the western edge of the Central Business District between the Chicago River and Kennedy Expressway. Proposed by Florida-based Third Millennium Properties and designed by Chicago's Goettsch Partners, the 582-foot tower would become Chicago's tallest building west of Clinton Street if built. While the project has a hotel partner on board, the building was not going to move forward without a major office space commitment, according to a conversation Joseph Mizrachi of Third Millennium Properties had with Crain's earlier this month.
> 
> Work started?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because the location was originally approved as a twin of ABN AMRO Plaza at 540 W. Madison (also owned by Third Millennium), zoning and other entitlements for 590 W. Madison were already in place. When the original plan evolved into Goettsch's taller design, the city allowed the project to proceed without reapplying for approvals -- provided construction started before mid September of 2015. Many development watchers were excited to see fencing go up at the north end of the site along Washington and Jefferson and demolition begin on a portion of the surface parking lot. Excitement turned to confusion when, instead of foundation equipment, mature trees arrived on the site. As it turns out, work had only commenced on a small pocket park included in the site plan. While no work on the actual building had taken place, the park landscaping was deemed sufficient to keep zoning intact past the city's exploding September, 2015 deadline. Without an anchor tenant signed to its office portion, it's unclear how soon a deal can be announced and work on 590 W. Madison can begin in earnest.
> 
> [...]


----------



## desertpunk

*New ferris wheel rising at Navy Pier*


F3P_8133-20160121-SNS(3)-Edit by Fred Faulkner, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

http://chicago.curbed.com/archives/2016/01/27/old-chicago-main-post-office-update.php



> 1,500 Rentals, New Tower Addition Proposed for Old Main Post Office
> 
> 
> 
> After months of silence, British developer Bill Davies has come forward with a new plan for Chicago's Old Main Post Office — rental units. The behemoth Art Deco building has been the focus of numerous plans, partnerships and potential sales since it was purchased by Davies in 2009 for $24 million. However, this week, a new plan for 1,500 apartments and a new tower addition have emerged for the Chicago landmark. *According to Ellen Phillips, managing broker of Loop Apartments, Davies' International Property Developers North America Inc. is currently looking to gauge interest in the plan for new apartments at the site. If there is enough demand and interest in the proposal, Davies could start building rental units in the old post office building as early as this coming March.* IPDNA is also seeking large-scale rental anchors for the major redevelopment, simply titled Olde Chicago Post Office.
> 
> *The post office's redevelopment will be built in phases, with the first phase expected to be completed by the end of this year.* IPDNA has teamed up with Chicago's Joe Antunovich of Antunovich Associates to lead design duties for the new plan. The majority of the new rental units that would be built for the post office will be quite small compared to the average apartment in Chicago.


----------



## CHIsentinel

Many thanks to desertpunk for his exhaustive updates on a variety of projects currently going on in Chicago.

In other news from SSP, the Northwestern University Biomedical lab has received its foundation permit for Phase I (14 stories). Construction is imminent (thankfully due to the mild winter weather here too).

The Cedar Hotel addition has also received it's building permit (18 stories) and should be rising soon as well.


----------



## Kot Bazilio

desertpunk said:


> *New ferris wheel rising at Navy Pier*
> 
> 
> F3P_8133-20160121-SNS(3)-Edit by Fred Faulkner, on Flickr


Height? in meters,please


----------



## desertpunk

^^
60 meters, higher than the old one but not a world-beater.


----------



## desertpunk

River Point and The Kenect


500 N Milwaukee: The Kenect building rises to 14 stories by Steven Vance, on Flickr


The Kenect


500 N Milwaukee: The Kenect building overlooks a busy intersection by Steven Vance, on Flickr


----------



## msquaredb

So glad to see development moving forward at the old post office site. It is too large of a site and too well positioned to go unused.


----------



## royal rose1

Chicago's development is so sexy, love all the buzz going on. One of the most underrated cities in the world.


----------



## CHIsentinel

25 West Randolph
Today, 01.29.2016








[/QUOTE]


----------



## desertpunk

River twins


Untitled by Jen Marquez, on Flickr


----------



## tateyb

River North Apartment Tower to Replace Retro Restaurant



> The site is well-served by transit, including a Divvy bike share station, several bus routes, and the Brown and Purple "L" lines. It sits within a particularly active stretch of road, with developments at 635 and 612 North Wells ready to add to the streetwall. Site preparation began late last year and photos show the restaurant has been completely demolished. It's a scene that signals that the intensification of River North continues unabated, removing underperforming single-storey structures in favour of a more downtown-centric scale and use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _640 N Wells site, image by harryc_


----------



## desertpunk

*River Point*









https://twitter.com/ChiPhotos


----------



## desertpunk

*Construction will begin on Rafael Viñoly’s upcoming 76-story tower on Roosevelt in June*


----------



## desertpunk

*1000 S. Michigan approved*









http://www.architecturaldigest.com/gallery/new-buildings-redefining-chicago-architecture


----------



## desertpunk

*150 N. Riverside has topped out:*


IMG_2711 by Casper Starenda, on Flickr


----------



## Bronxwood

I don't really like how it sorta blocks the view looking down the river. Buildings on the chicago river should be set further back.


----------



## desertpunk

*Studio Gang's 1,186-Foot Vista Tower Ready to Begin Construction*

*An announcement from Mayor Emanuel is expected today*












> Skyscraper junkies rejoice, it’s official: construction on Studio Gang’s 93-story supertall Vista Tower is moving forward. According to Crain’s, an announcement from Mayor Rahm Emanuel is expected today and will reveal plans to break ground as early as next month.
> 
> While Magellan Development and Chinese partner Dalian Wanda Group officially opened their slick sales center on April 4th to market the Vista’s 405 luxury residences, they have since been mum on the precise number of units sold. Obviously pre-sales have gone quite well, reaching the critical point where the development team is confident to officially green-light the tower’s construction, which is anticipated to take four years.


----------



## desertpunk

*New West Loop office tower planned on Old St. Patrick's site: *https://t.co/5Z7EgNYp5K


----------



## hotwheels123

*Marque at Block 37*

Marquee at Block 37 Adds Living Space to The Loop




> Located at 25 West Randolph Street in the heart of The Loop — Chicago's central business district — Marquee at Block 37 offers highrise living in the form of 690 studio, convertible, one-, two-, and three-bedroom units. Floor-to-ceiling glass windows afford dramatic views of the dense building clusters that comprise one of America's most skyscraper-friendly cities.


----------



## bodegavendetta

*10 Years Later, Studio Gang's Latest Hyde Park Tower Is Finally Happening*
http://chicagoist.com/2016/09/19/ten_years_later.php












> BY STEPHEN GOSSETT IN NEWS	ON SEP 19, 2016 1:41 PM
> 
> News came this week regarding a couple of Gang-designed projects, the most exciting of which is a start date for the long-discussed Solstice on the Park tower in Hyde Park. *As reported by Hyde Park Herald and noted by Curbed Chicago, construction on the 26-story apartment building is slated to begin on Oct. 3.*
> 
> The tower was designed way back in 2006, and as Curbed notes, it has since undergone a few conceptual transformations. Previous plans also called for a hotel to be included, along with 145 rental units. *The hotel concept has been scrapped, however, and the rentals will number 250*.
> 
> According to the Herald, *the building will stand at 1634 E. 56th St. and developers said the project will take nearly two years to complete.
> *
> [H/T Curbed]


----------



## Architecture lover

This whole page describes perfectly why Chicago is one of a kind, I've never seen so much classy architecture in one place. Beautiful. The landscape is quite amazing.


----------



## erbse

Interesting map showing rents in central Chicago:









http://i.imgur.com/PjEj8KE.jpg


----------



## Manitopiaaa

^^ Chicago is so cheap!!


----------



## Oatmeal

News on Wolf Point! 

http://chicago.curbed.com/2016/9/21/13001450/chicago-development-news-wolf-point-details



> If Wolf Point South’s offices feature a tall lobby and are joined by high-ceilinged luxury condominiums, the planned tower could likely exceed 980 feet to achieve supertall status — especially with the rumored addition of a spire. The apartment high-rise at the east edge of the parcel is reportedly on-track to break ground in the*first quarter of 2017. Both future Wolf Point towers are designed by Pelli Clarke Pelli architects.


----------



## bodegavendetta

*Will an 80-story timber tower join Chicago’s Riverline mega-development?*
http://chicago.curbed.com/2016/10/11/13247270/riverline-chicago-beech-tower-timber-skyscraper



> BY AJ LATRACE @AJLATRACE OCT 11, 2016, 2:53P
> 
> Could Chicago claim another world’s tallest record? If a wild new conceptual design for an 80-story wooden tower from architects Perkins + Will moves forward, then Chicago could claim the record for having the world’s tallest timber tower. ArchDaily revealed the renderings late last week and offered a few hints about the concept. According to the story, the building is a “part of a masterplan along the Chicago River,” which helps narrow down the location of the project. Considering that the design concept comes from Perkins + Will and that it’s a part of a master planned project, this leads us to believe that this could become a part of the Riverline mega development which just broke ground last month.
> 
> Dubbed River Beech Tower, the team working on the project tell ArchDaily that seeing the construction of such a design is entirely possible.
> 
> But beyond the connection to Perkins + Will, the renderings for this wooden skyscraper line up with previously released images of the future Riverline. The crossing joist design at the base of the tower is yet another giveaway. It looks like Perkins + Will is offering another design concept for what would become the tallest tower at the future Riverline project.
> 
> While very striking and certainly unique, the wild high-rise concept from Perkins + Will is not the first proposal for a wooden skyscraper along the Chicago River. A few years ago, architect Michael Charters unveiled a vision for a 30+ story wooden skyscraper roughly at the same area along South Branch of the Chicago River. The design ultimately earned Charters an honorable mention in the eVolo Magazine Skyscraper Competition for 2013.
> 
> Construction has already started on the first tower at Riverline—a 29-story tower which will feature 420 rental units when completed. However, will this slender timber tower replace the 18-story, 251-unit tower currently planned for the site?


----------



## bodegavendetta

*26-story South Loop tower gets first permits*
http://chicago.curbed.com/2016/10/5/13176138/1136-s-wabash-tower-flyboy-mural



> BY AJ LATRACE @AJLATRACE OCT 5, 2016, 1:28P
> 
> The South Loop neighborhood is about to get another big tower project.* At 26-stories tall, the new tower for 1136 S. Wabash Ave. is not going to be breaking any height records, but with 320 units, 9,000 square feet of retail, and 143 spaces for vehicle parking, it’s quite a dense development*. Initially proposed as a 24-story, 280-unit building, it now appears that Keith Giles, the project’s developer, is looking to max out the total units and height allowed for the site. The city issued new construction permits for the project yesterday which will allow the developer to build out the tower’s foundation.
> 
> *The building’s glassy design comes from Chicago-based SCB*. According to elevations in the zoning application for the building, the tower will stand on a four-story podium which will house ground-level retail space along with three stories of parking.
> 
> It should also be noted that the site is also the location of one of the better known Flyboy murals from famed local artist and muralist Hebru Brantley. Judging by the elevations and renderings for the project, it is highly likely that the podium base of the new building will block the popular mural. Most recently, Brantley’s Flyboy character not only made an appearance in the music video for Chance the Rapper’s song “Angels,” but it influenced the art direction of the video. Fans of Brantley’s work might want to head to the location to get photos of the mural while they can.


----------



## bodegavendetta

*More details for the massive Union West development emerge*
http://chicago.curbed.com/2016/10/5/13174246/union-west-chicago-west-loop-fulton-market



> BY AJ LATRACE @AJLATRACE OCT 5, 2016, 11:28A
> 
> Two months ago, *a large 442-unit, three-building apartment plan for the West Loop* broke cover, but today there are more details about the specific unit counts for each building in the planned development referred to as Union West. The project comes from developers ZOM Mid-Atlantic and Verde Communities who are looking to plant a trio of interconnected towers that would occupy nearly half of a city block. The different addresses for the buildings will be* 933-35 W. Washington Boulevard, 11-25 N. Morgan Street, 22 N. Sangamon Street, and 942-44 W. Madison Street. *The development will be located just a couple blocks south of the Morgan Green Line station and a block south of the neighborhood’s famous Restaurant Row.
> 
> The buildings are *being designed by Chicago’s bKL Architecture*, a firm that has worked on numerous apartment projects in the last couple of years, including the recently opened MILA apartment tower in the Loop and Wolf Point West tower in River North. *The buildings will range in height, going from eight stories, to 17 stories, to 19 stories tall.*
> 
> The tallest of the three will feature 265 total apartments and about 6,300 square feet of retail space. The majority of the rental units will be one-bedrooms (138), but it will also include 83 studios, 13 convertibles, and 31 two-bedroom apartments. The tower will not contain any three-bedroom apartments.
> 
> The second tallest tower will feature a total of 151 apartments, with the unit breakdown coming to 68 one-bedroom apartments, 40 studios, 13 convertibles, 15 two-bedroom, and 15 three-bedroom units. It will include about 1,400 square feet of space for retailers.
> 
> And finally, the third (and shortest) new building will feature a total of 26 rentals, which will be evenly split between one- and two-bedroom units. It will also feature 1,700 square feet of commercial space.
> 
> *The total numbers between the three buildings translates to 123 studio apartments, 26 convertibles, 219 one-bedroom units, 59 two-bedroom units, and 15 three-bedroom apartments. The total combined retail space between the buildings comes to roughly 9,400 square feet of space.* As proposed, Union West is one of the largest new developments in the pipeline for the West Loop, however, there is no shortage of new projects looking to eventually be built in the booming neighborhood.


----------



## Hudson11

what's the new tower U/C on the left?


Chicago Downtown by Alexander Lerch, on Flickr


----------



## hotwheels123

Touring Chicago's Marquee at Block 37



> Located in the vibrant State Street retail corridor in Chicago's Loop, Marquee at Block 37 is a new Solomon Cordwell Buenz-designed building for developer CIM Group. The 690 new luxury apartments are contained within a 767,000-square-foot, 38-storey complex that is inviting prospective tenants for sneak peeks of the freshly minted interiors.


----------



## jain ladda

*Future Chicago : 2016 Tallest Building Projects and Proposals*


----------



## geoking66

*Vista Tower* | East Loop

Official website: http://www.vistatowerchicago.com

Project facts


Address: 375 E Wacker Drive


Status: Under construction


Developer: Wanda


Architect: Studio Gang


Residential: 406 units


Hotel: 210 rooms


Height: 362m (1,188ft)


Floors: 98


December 7:



potipoti said:


> @bklarchitecture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @simpleman60601



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*640 North Wells Street* | River North

Official website: http://640northwells.com

Project facts


Address: 640 N Wells Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: JDL


Architect: Hartshorne Plunkard


Residential: 251 units


Retail: 12,000 s.f. (1,115 sqm)


Height: 280ft (85m)


Floors: 22


December 13:









(@SolarWind)


----------



## geoking66

*CNA Center* | The Loop

Project facts


Address: 151 N Franklin Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: John Buck


Architect: John Ronan/Adamson


Office: 810,000 s.f. (75,251 sqm)


Retail: 10,000 s.f. (929 sqm)


Height: 568ft (173m)


Floors: 36


March 3:









(@SolarWind)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*625 West Adams Street* | West Loop

Official website: http://www.625westadams.com

Project facts


Address: 625 W Adams Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: White Oak/CA Ventures


Architect: Solomon Cordwell Buenz


Office: 429,500 s.f. (39,902 sqm)


Retail: 2,500 s.f. (232 sqm)


Height: 305ft (93m)


Floors: 20


February 26:









(@harryc)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Vista Tower* | East Loop

Official website: http://www.vistatowerchicago.com

Project facts


Address: 375 E Wacker Drive


Status: Under construction


Developer: Wanda


Architect: Studio Gang


Residential: 406 units


Hotel: 210 rooms


Height: 362m (1,188ft)


Floors: 98


March 6:



potipoti said:


> @chicago1974



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*3Eleven* | River North

Project facts


Address: 311 W Illinois Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: John Buck


Architect: FitzGerald


Residential: 245 units


Height: 298ft (91m)


Floors: 24


March 2:









(@harryc)


----------



## geoking66

*601 Davis Street* | Evanston

Project facts


Address: 601 Davis Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Vermillion


Residential: 318 units


Retail: 6,700 s.f. (622 sqm)


Floors: 33


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Optima (Phase 2)* | Streeterville

Official website: http://www.optimachicagocenter.com

Project facts


Address: 220 E Illinois Street


Status: Topped out


Developer: Optima


Architect: David Hovey


Residential: 498 units


Height: 588ft (179m)


Floors: 57


March 3:









(@SolarWind)


----------



## RegentHouse

The Evanston proposal is absolute shit. If I didn't already find it cheap-looking, I'd say it would age terribly, contrary to the Miesian _Chase Building_ standing the test of time. I suppose it's better than the previous proposal by the same developer, but the area deserves far better.


----------



## geoking66

*1136 South Wabash Street* | South Loop

Project facts


Address: 1136 S Wabash Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: CA Ventures/Keith Giles


Architect: Solomon Cordwell Buenz


Residential: 320 units


Retail: 9,000 s.f. (836 sqm)


Height: 303ft (92m)


Floors: 26


March 8:









(@SolarWind)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*1201 West Lake Street* | Fulton Market

Project facts


Address: 1201 W Lake Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: McCaffery


Architect: Antunovich


Office: 135,000 s.f. (12,542 sqm)


Retail: 11,700 s.f. (1,087 sqm)


Floors: 7


Rendering:


----------



## Woonsocket54

RegentHouse said:


> The Evanston proposal is absolute shit. If I didn't already find it cheap-looking, I'd say it would age terribly, contrary to the Miesian _Chase Building_ standing the test of time. I suppose it's better than the previous proposal by the same developer, but the area deserves far better.


It already looks dated.

The good news is that it won't be built due to NIMBY "concerns" regarding so-called "wind-tunnels."

http://evanstonnow.com/story/real-e...3-08/77142/davis-tower-would-be-citys-tallest


----------



## geoking66

*8 East Huron Street* | River North

Official website: http://eighteasthuron.com

Project facts


Address: 8 E Huron Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: CA Ventures


Architect: Valero Dewalt Train


Residential: 102 units


Height: 290ft (88m)


Floors: 26


March 9:









(@harryc)


----------



## geoking66

*The Sinclair* | Gold Coast

Official website: http://sinclairapts.com

Project facts


Address: 1201 N LaSalle Drive


Status: Under construction


Developer: Fifield


Architect: Solomon Cordwell Buenz


Residential: 390 units


Height: 390ft (119m)


Floors: 35


March 9:









(@harryc)


----------



## geoking66

*221 West Hubbard Street* | River North

Project facts


Address: 221 W Hubbard Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Centrum


Architect: Hirsch


Residential: 195 units


Height: 270ft (82m)


Floors: 23


March 8:









(@harryc)


Rendering:


----------



## JuanPaulo

Great to see so many projects in the construction pipeline. Keep the updates coming! kay:


----------



## geoking66

*One Bennett Park* | Streeterville

Official website: http://onebennettpark.com

Project facts


Address: 451 E Grand Avenue


Status: Under construction


Developer: Related


Architect: Robert AM Stern


Residential: 340 units


Height: 843ft (257m)


Floors: 67


March 13:









(@Skyguy_7)


Rendering:


----------



## Oatmeal

^^^^^^
What's crazy about this picture is that there are 3 large projects under construction that are clearly visible. This is absolutely amazing to be seeing.

And what's even crazier is that behind where this image was taken, is the next supertalls of Chicago, Vista Tower. 

Very nice pictures. Thank you.


----------



## erbse

I love Stern's Neo Art Deco tower for Chicago. Some more renders for *1 Bennett Park*:

SSC thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1739435
Completion: 2019 
Architects: Robert A. M. Stern Architects (RAMSA)


















http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?t=212361&page=9
http://chicago.curbed.com/archives/...s-robert-am-stern-tower-gets-public-debut.php 



























http://www.relatedmidwest.com/ourcompany/properties/181/one-bennett-park/
https://cdn1.vox-cdn.com/uploads/chorus_asset/file/4421233/451-Grand-new.0.jpg


















http://www.chicagoarchitecture.org/2016/03/30/one-bennett-park-will-make-no-small-apartments/

Construction status early March 2017 from streetlevel:









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=138756285&postcount=74


Future new classical towers could need an actual roof or crown though, like Chicago's Park Tower.


----------



## geoking66

*Vista Tower* | East Loop

Official website: http://www.vistatowerchicago.com

Project facts


Address: 375 E Wacker Drive


Status: Under construction


Developer: Wanda


Architect: Studio Gang


Residential: 406 units


Hotel: 210 rooms


Height: 362m (1,188ft)


Floors: 98


March 15:









(@officeworker)


Rendering:


----------



## _Hawk_

River Point



























by Michael Muraz


----------



## _Hawk_

150 North Riverside


















by Michael Muraz


----------



## geoking66

*110 North Wacker Drive* | The Loop

Official website: http://www.110northwacker.com

Project facts


Address: 110 N Wacker Drive


Status: Approved


Developer: Howard Hughes/Riverside


Architect: Goettsch


Office: 1,350,000 s.f. (125,419 sqm)


Height: 800ft (244m)


Floors: 51


Approved. Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Vista Tower* | East Loop

Official website: http://www.vistatowerchicago.com

Project facts


Address: 375 E Wacker Drive


Status: Under construction


Developer: Wanda


Architect: Studio Gang


Residential: 406 units


Hotel: 210 rooms


Height: 362m (1,188ft)


Floors: 98


March 16:









(@harryc)


Rendering:


----------



## _Tello_

Beautiful


----------



## erbse

I like the sharpness of 111 North Wacker Drive, including its setbacks and facade profiles. It looks so much more Chicago than the tacky whateverness of the Vista Tower!


Sort of Miami-style, this development:

*Riverline Tower | 182m | 598ft | 47 fl | 152m x 2 (500ft) | ~100m (320ft) | U/C *

SSC Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1828768




































http://chicago.curbed.com/

Construction updates:




























Update by:


JuanPaulo said:


> ...


----------



## geoking66

*Optima (Phase 2)* | Streeterville

Official website: http://www.optimachicagocenter.com

Project facts


Address: 220 E Illinois Street


Status: Topped out


Developer: Optima


Architect: David Hovey


Residential: 498 units


Height: 588ft (179m)


Floors: 57


March 15:









(@SolarWind)


----------



## geoking66

*1035 West Van Buren Street* | West Loop

Project facts


Address: 1035 W Van Buren Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Related


Architect: GREC


Residential: 308 units


Height: 308ft (94m)


Floors: 30


March 23:









(@harryc)


----------



## geoking66

*One Bennett Park* | Streeterville

Official website: http://onebennettpark.com

Project facts


Address: 451 E Grand Avenue


Status: Under construction


Developer: Related


Architect: Robert AM Stern


Residential: 340 units


Height: 843ft (257m)


Floors: 67


March 23:









(@harryc)


Rendering:


----------



## meteoforumitalia

_Hawk_ said:


> 150 North Riverside


is this a completed building, or just a rendering? it's just awesome :nuts:


----------



## geoking66

That's a completed building.


----------



## geoking66

*Alta Roosevelt* | Printer's Row

Project facts


Address: 801 S Financial Place


Status: Under construction


Developer: Wood


Architect: Pappageorge Haymes


Residential: 496 units


Height: 354ft (108m)


Floors: 33


March 23:









(@harryc)


----------



## geoking66

*8 East Huron Street* | River North

Official website: http://eighteasthuron.com

Project facts


Address: 8 E Huron Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: CA Ventures


Architect: Valero Dewalt Train


Residential: 102 units


Height: 290ft (88m)


Floors: 26


March 31:









(@JM Tungsten)


----------



## geoking66

*The Sinclair* | Gold Coast

Official website: http://sinclairapts.com

Project facts


Address: 1201 N LaSalle Drive


Status: Under construction


Developer: Fifield


Architect: Solomon Cordwell Buenz


Residential: 390 units


Height: 390ft (119m)


Floors: 35


April 3:









(@JM Tungsten)


----------



## geoking66

*One Bennett Park* | Streeterville

Official website: http://onebennettpark.com

Project facts


Address: 451 E Grand Avenue


Status: Under construction


Developer: Related


Architect: Robert AM Stern


Residential: 340 units


Height: 843ft (257m)


Floors: 67


April 1:









(@James_Mac)


Rendering:


----------



## aviator112

These are some awesome proposals!


----------



## geoking66

*3Eleven* | River North

Project facts


Address: 311 W Illinois Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: John Buck


Architect: FitzGerald


Residential: 245 units


Height: 298ft (91m)


Floors: 24


April 7:









(@harryc)


----------



## geoking66

*1000M* | South Loop

Official website: https://1000southmichigan.com

Project facts


Address: 1000 S Michigan Avenue


Status: Approved


Developer: JK/Time/Oaks


Architect: Helmut Jahn


Residential: 323 units


Height: 832ft (254m)


Floors: 76


Renderings:


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ I thought this project was "approved" already? :dunno:


----------



## Oatmeal

JuanPaulo said:


> ^^ I thought this project was "approved" already? :dunno:


Me too! I swear I read somewhere this already went through approval without any issues.


----------



## geoking66

It's approved; my mistake.


----------



## geoking66

*Vista Tower* | East Loop

Official website: http://www.vistatowerchicago.com

Project facts


Address: 375 E Wacker Drive


Status: Under construction


Developer: Wanda


Architect: Studio Gang


Residential: 406 units


Hotel: 210 rooms


Height: 362m (1,188ft)


Floors: 98


April 7:


Vista Tower by YoChicago, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## streetscapeer

yeah, Vista and One Vanderbilt (in NY) both had their massive pours at basically the same time, but this is now months ahead. This is gonna be topped out in a year I think


----------



## geoking66

*465 North Park Drive* | Streeterville

Project facts


Address: 465 N Park Drive


Status: Under construction


Developer: Jupiter/MetLife/Allstate


Architect: Pappageorge Haymes


Residential: 444 units


Height: 535ft (163m)


Floors: 48


April 24:









(@Solar Wind)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Nobu Hotel* | Near West Side

Project facts


Address: 854 W Randolph Street


Status: Site preparation


Developer: Nobu Matsuhisa/Robert De Niro/Meir Teper/James Packer


Architect: Modif


Hotel: 103 rooms


Retail: 10,000 s.f. (929 sqm)


Floors: 11


May 3:









(@Building Up Chicago)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Aloft Mag Mile* | Streeterville

Project facts


Address: 237 E Ontario Street


Status: Site preparation


Developer: Tishman


Architect: Valerio Dewalt Train


Hotel: 336 rooms


Height: 194ft (59m)


Floors: 18


May 3:









(@Building Up Chicago)


Rendering:


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ Interesting.... good filler.


----------



## geoking66

*SoMi Tower* | South Loop

Project facts


Address: 1326 S Michigan Avenue


Status: Site preparation


Developer: CIM/Murphy


Architect: Solomon Cordwell Buenz


Residential: 500 units


Height: 488ft (149m)


Floors: 47


May 4:









(@BVictor1)


Rendering (center):


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ This last one is like a mini-vista tower :nuts:


----------



## geoking66

*166 North Aberdeen Street* | Near West Side

Project facts


Address: 166 N Aberdeen Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: MCZ


Architect: Solomon Cordwell Buenz


Residential: 236 units


Retail: 5,000 s.f. (465 sqm)


Floors: 20


Rendering:


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

|

]\
]\


----------



## geoking66

*Marlowe* | River North

Project facts


Address: 675 N Wells Street


Status: Site preparation


Developer: Lennar


Architect: Antunovich


Residential: 176 units


Retail: 11,000 s.f. (1,022 sqm)


Floors: 15


May 5:


Marlowe, 181 W Huron by YoChicago, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*One Bennett Park* | Streeterville

Official website: http://onebennettpark.com

Project facts


Address: 451 E Grand Avenue


Status: Under construction


Developer: Related


Architect: Robert AM Stern


Residential: 340 units


Height: 843ft (257m)


Floors: 67


May 3:









(@SolarWind)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Vista Tower* | East Loop

Official website: http://www.vistatowerchicago.com

Project facts


Address: 375 E Wacker Drive


Status: Under construction


Developer: Wanda


Architect: Studio Gang


Residential: 406 units


Hotel: 210 rooms


Height: 362m (1,188ft)


Floors: 98


7 May:









(@AtlantaMustang)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*3Eleven* | River North

Project facts


Address: 311 W Illinois Street


Status: Topped out


Developer: John Buck


Architect: FitzGerald


Residential: 245 units


Height: 298ft (91m)


Floors: 24


May 5:









(@SolarWind)


----------



## geoking66

*625 West Adams Street* | West Loop

Official website: http://www.625westadams.com

Project facts


Address: 625 W Adams Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: White Oak/CA Ventures


Architect: Solomon Cordwell Buenz


Office: 429,500 s.f. (39,902 sqm)


Retail: 2,500 s.f. (232 sqm)


Height: 305ft (93m)


Floors: 20


May 8:


IMG_1392 by hrc_oakpark, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ Are there height restrictions on the West Loop? I wonder why some of this condo towers do not go into the 30 to 40 floor range :dunno:


----------



## ChiCityAtty11

JuanPaulo said:


> ^^ Are there height restrictions on the West Loop? I wonder why some of this condo towers do not go into the 30 to 40 floor range :dunno:


Yes, you are spot on JuanPaulo. I am not sure if it is legally zoned for less than 30 to 40 floors but in all practicality, no building will go higher than 30 to 40 floors in the West Loop because of powerful Nimbys in that area and Aldermen with little spine to stand up to them. So yes, there is a height restriction in that area. Which is kinda ok because a major expressway divides the WL from the business district of the Loop itself and heart of downtown so it kind of forces the WL to develop its own character and identity and it has done that pretty well with "restaurant row," Fulton Market, pocket parks, and some cool nightspots to go along with the more modern industrial/loft look of the area.

.


----------



## geoking66

*One Grant Park* | South Loop

Project facts


Address: 1200 S Indiana Avenue


Status: Under construction


Developer: Crescent Heights


Architect: Rafael Viñoly


Residential: 792 units


Height: 893ft (272m)


Floors: 80


May 6:


5/6/17 by A S, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## cityfarmer

what is the tallest structure in chi?


----------



## ChiCityAtty11

cityfarmer said:


> what is the tallest structure in chi?


The building that held the title of tallest building in the world for an amazing *25 straight years*. And you know whats almost equally amazing about that building? It is still TILL THIS VERY DAY the *largest building in the world by square footage* -- the Sears/Willis Tower. :master: 

At last check, if my math is correct, counting Wanda we have over 8 supertalls and something like (counting Bennett and 1GP) over 9 (nine) 800 foot plus tall buildings and over 125 500 plus foot tall buildings. But indeed Sears... Sears has a special place all its own. 



.


----------



## JMS9

cityfarmer said:


> what is the tallest structure in chi?


I'm not even sure if you're 100% serious with this question....


----------



## geoking66

*465 North Park Drive* | Streeterville

Project facts


Address: 465 N Park Drive


Status: Under construction


Developer: Jupiter/MetLife/Allstate


Architect: Pappageorge Haymes


Residential: 444 units


Height: 535ft (163m)


Floors: 48


May 16:


IMG_0163 by hrc_oakpark, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*One Grant Park* | South Loop

Project facts


Address: 1200 S Indiana Avenue


Status: Under construction


Developer: Crescent Heights


Architect: Rafael Viñoly


Residential: 792 units


Height: 893ft (272m)


Floors: 80


May 22:









(@SolarWind)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*165 North Desplaines Street* | West Loop

Project facts


Address: 165 N Desplaines Street


Status: Topped out


Developer: Gerding Edlin


Architect: GREC


Residential: 199 units


Height: 154ft (47m)


Floors: 14


May 12:


P1080061 by hrc_oakpark, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66

*Vista Tower* | East Loop

Official website: http://www.vistatowerchicago.com

Project facts


Address: 375 E Wacker Drive


Status: Under construction


Developer: Wanda


Architect: Studio Gang


Residential: 406 units


Hotel: 210 rooms


Height: 1,188ft (362m)


Floors: 98


May 23:









(@SolarWind)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Marlowe* | River North

Project facts


Address: 675 N Wells Street


Status: Site preparation


Developer: Lennar


Architect: Antunovich


Residential: 176 units


Retail: 11,000 s.f. (1,022 sqm)


Floors: 15


May 18:


IMG_0417 by hrc_oakpark, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*SoMi Tower* | South Loop

Project facts


Address: 1326 S Michigan Avenue


Status: Site preparation


Developer: CIM/Murphy


Architect: Solomon Cordwell Buenz


Residential: 500 units


Height: 488ft (149m)


Floors: 47


May 22:









(@SolarWind)


Rendering (center):


----------



## geoking66

*Atrium Village (Phase 1)* | Old Town

Project facts


Address: 1140 N Wells Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Onni


Architect: Hartshorne Plunkard


Residential: 405 units


Retail: 25,000 s.f. (2,323 sqm)


Height: 341ft (104m)


Floors: 30


May 22:


Old Town Park, the Atrium Village site by YoChicago, on Flickr


Build-out rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*One Bennett Park* | Streeterville

Official website: http://onebennettpark.com

Project facts


Address: 451 E Grand Avenue


Status: Under construction


Developer: Related


Architect: Robert AM Stern


Residential: 340 units


Height: 843ft (257m)


Floors: 67


May 26:


IMG_0910 by hrc_oakpark, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Vista Tower* | East Loop

Official website: http://www.vistatowerchicago.com

Project facts


Address: 375 E Wacker Drive


Status: Under construction


Developer: Wanda


Architect: Studio Gang


Residential: 406 units


Hotel: 210 rooms


Height: 1,188ft (362m)


Floors: 98


May 29 on a trip to Chicago. This site is huge in person:











Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*625 West Adams Street* | West Loop

Official website: http://www.625westadams.com

Project facts


Address: 625 W Adams Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: White Oak/CA Ventures


Architect: Solomon Cordwell Buenz


Office: 429,500 s.f. (39,902 sqm)


Retail: 2,500 s.f. (232 sqm)


Height: 305ft (93m)


Floors: 20


May 26:









(@SolarWind)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Alta Roosevelt* | Printer's Row

Project facts


Address: 801 S Financial Place


Status: Under construction


Developer: Wood


Architect: Pappageorge Haymes


Residential: 496 units


Height: 354ft (108m)


Floors: 33


May 25:









(@SolarWind)


----------



## geoking66

*One Grant Park* | South Loop

Project facts


Address: 1200 S Indiana Avenue


Status: Under construction


Developer: Crescent Heights


Architect: Rafael Viñoly


Residential: 792 units


Height: 893ft (272m)


Floors: 80


June 1:









(@BVictor1)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*David Rubenstein Forum* | Woodlawn

Project facts


Address: 1201 E 60th Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: University of Chicago


Architect: Diller Scofidio + Renfro


Auditorium: 285 seats


Height: 165ft (50m)


Floors: 9


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*CNA Center* | The Loop

Project facts


Address: 151 N Franklin Street


Status: Topped out


Developer: John Buck


Architect: John Ronan/Adamson


Office: 810,000 s.f. (75,251 sqm)


Retail: 10,000 s.f. (929 sqm)


Height: 568ft (173m)


Floors: 36


May 31:









(@SolarWind)


----------



## geoking66

*One Bennett Park* | Streeterville

Official website: http://onebennettpark.com

Project facts


Address: 451 E Grand Avenue


Status: Under construction


Developer: Related


Architect: Robert AM Stern


Residential: 340 units


Height: 843ft (257m)


Floors: 67


June 2:









(@SolarWind)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*1136 South Wabash Street* | South Loop

Project facts


Address: 1136 S Wabash Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: CA Ventures/Keith Giles


Architect: Solomon Cordwell Buenz


Residential: 320 units


Retail: 9,000 s.f. (836 sqm)


Height: 303ft (92m)


Floors: 26


June 3:


IMG_1320 by hrc_oakpark, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*River West Flats* | River West

Project facts


Address: 710 W Grand Avenue


Status: Under construction


Developer: Outlook


Architect: Brininstool + Lynch


Residential: 105 units


Retail: 5,000 s.f. (465 sqm)


Floors: 9


June 1:









(@Building up Chicago)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*935 West Washington Street* | Near West Side

Project facts


Address: 935 W Washington Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: ZOM


Architect: bKL


Residential: 358 units


Retail: 13,700 s.f. (1,273 sqm)


Height: 181ft (51m)


Floors: 15


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*465 North Park Drive* | Streeterville

Project facts


Address: 465 N Park Drive


Status: Under construction


Developer: Jupiter/MetLife/Allstate


Architect: Pappageorge Haymes


Residential: 444 units


Height: 535ft (163m)


Floors: 48


June 7:


New apartment tower at 465 North Park by YoChicago, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## erbse

geoking66 said:


> *One Bennett Park* | Streeterville
> 
> http://onebennettpark.com


Great to see the progress there! Finally a new limestone tower for Chicago that builds a visual bridge between classical skyscrapers and the glass (etc.) cladded modernist boxes of the city.


----------



## geoking66

*Vista Tower* | East Loop

Official website: http://www.vistatowerchicago.com

Project facts


Address: 375 E Wacker Drive


Status: Under construction


Developer: Wanda


Architect: Studio Gang


Residential: 406 units


Hotel: 210 rooms


Height: 362m (1,188ft)


Floors: 98


June 6:









(@BVictor1)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Essex on the Park* | South Loop

Project facts


Address: 800 S Michigan Avenue


Status: Site preparation


Developer: Oxford


Architect: Hartshorne Plunkard


Residential: 476 units


Hotel: 100 rooms


Height: 620ft (189m)


Floors: 57


June 8:









(@Building up Chicago)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*One Bennett Park* | Streeterville

Official website: http://onebennettpark.com

Project facts


Address: 451 E Grand Avenue


Status: Under construction


Developer: Related


Architect: Robert AM Stern


Residential: 340 units


Height: 843ft (257m)


Floors: 67


June 8:









(@BVictor1)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*One Grant Park* | South Loop

Project facts


Address: 1200 S Indiana Avenue


Status: Under construction


Developer: Crescent Heights


Architect: Rafael Viñoly


Residential: 792 units


Height: 893ft (272m)


Floors: 80


June 8:









(@BVictor1)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Centrum Hubbard* | River North

Project facts


Address: 221 W Hubbard Street


Status: Topped out


Developer: Centrum


Architect: Hirsch


Residential: 195 units


Height: 270ft (82m)


Floors: 23


June 1:


P1090430 by hrc_oakpark, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66

*1 South Halsted Street* | Greektown

Project facts


Address: 1 S Halsted Street


Status: Site preparation


Developer: F&F


Architect: FitzGerald


Residential: 492 units


Height: 472ft (144m)


Floors: 44


June 9:









(@SolarWind)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Solstice on the Park* | Hyde Park

Project facts


Address: 1616 E 56th St


Status: Under construction


Developer: MAC


Architect: Studio Gang


Residential: 250 units


Height: 300ft (91m)


Floors: 26


June 9:









(@Building up Chicago)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Marlowe* | River North

Project facts


Address: 675 N Wells Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Lennar


Architect: Antunovich


Residential: 176 units


Retail: 11,000 s.f. (1,022 sqm)


Floors: 15


June 8:


New construction at Marlowe apartments, 675 N Wells by YoChicago, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*SoMi Tower* | South Loop

Project facts


Address: 1326 S Michigan Avenue


Status: Site preparation


Developer: CIM/Murphy


Architect: Solomon Cordwell Buenz


Residential: 500 units


Height: 488ft (149m)


Floors: 47


June 3:


IMG_1302 by hrc_oakpark, on Flickr


Rendering (center):


----------



## geoking66

*No. 9 Walton* | Gold Coast

Official website: http://9walton.com

Project facts


Address: 9 W Walton Street


Status: Topped out


Developer: JDL


Architect: Hartshorne Plunkard


Residential: 71 units


Height: 465ft (142m)


Floors: 37


June 16:









(@Building up Chicago)


----------



## geoking66

*1136 South Wabash Street* | South Loop

Project facts


Address: 1136 S Wabash Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: CA Ventures/Keith Giles


Architect: Solomon Cordwell Buenz


Residential: 320 units


Retail: 9,000 s.f. (836 sqm)


Height: 303ft (92m)


Floors: 26


June 16:









(@roosegoose)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*160 North Morgan Street* | Near West Side

Project facts


Address: 160 N Morgan Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Sterling Bay


Retail: 38,705 s.f. (3,596 sqm)


Floors: 3


Rendering:


----------



## CHIsentinel

Brighton Park Community Health complex to break ground this summer on SW side of Chicago:


















Images from JGMA (Juan Gabriel Moreno Architects)
https://chicago.curbed.com/2017/6/13/15793680/chicago-brighton-park-esperanza-health-center-jgma


----------



## Leshommes

^^

Oh wow, that looks beautiful.


----------



## CHIsentinel

Updated design for the new Rubenstein Forum at the University of Chicago on the south side, not far from the planned Obama Presidential Library and Museum:

















Images courtesy of the architect, Diller Scofidio+Renfro

https://chicago.curbed.com/2017/5/1...cago-architecture-new-design-rubenstein-forum


----------



## geoking66

*Vista Tower* | East Loop

Official website: http://www.vistatowerchicago.com

Project facts


Address: 375 E Wacker Drive


Status: Under construction


Developer: Wanda


Architect: Studio Gang


Residential: 406 units


Hotel: 210 rooms


Height: 362m (1,188ft)


Floors: 98


June 19:









(@BVictor1)


Rendering:


----------



## CHIsentinel

^^^The tower portion of that building just received final financing, $700 million, so it will start to shoot up even faster now that it's at street level. It will rise to a total of 1,186 feet (361 meters), 93 levels.


----------



## geoking66

*One Grant Park* | South Loop

Project facts


Address: 1200 S Indiana Avenue


Status: Under construction


Developer: Crescent Heights


Architect: Rafael Viñoly


Residential: 792 units


Height: 893ft (272m)


Floors: 80


June 19:


IMG_9534 by hrc_oakpark, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Wicker Park Connection* | Wicker Park

Project facts


Address: 1640 W Division Street


Status: Site preparation


Developer: Centrum


Architect: Hirsch


Residential: 140 units


Floors: 15


June 19:









(@Building up Chicago)


Rendering:


----------



## CHIsentinel

The Chicago Housing Authority (CHA) has three new projects, each with an well-regarded, high-design firm, that incorporates mixed-income housing with new public libraries (which I'm not sure if they're replacing existing libraries, but I digress).

The first one will be part of the existing 'Roosevelt Square' development, and has already been approved. It is designed by SOM:









Credit: SOM
https://chicago.curbed.com/2017/6/7...opment-news-university-village-near-west-side

The next one is designed by John Ronan Architects in the Irving Park/Elston area:








Credit: John Ronan Architects

The final one is in the West Ridge neighborhood, and is designed by Perkins+Will:








Credit: Perkins+Will

Link for last two projects: https://chicago.curbed.com/2017/6/2...using-libraries-logan-square-lgbtq-apartments

These last two projects were just approved today.


----------



## geoking66

*One Grant Park* | South Loop

Project facts


Address: 1200 S Indiana Avenue


Status: Under construction


Developer: Crescent Heights


Architect: Rafael Viñoly


Residential: 792 units


Height: 893ft (272m)


Floors: 80


October 26:









(@SolarWind)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*465 North Park Drive* | Streeterville

Project facts


Address: 465 N Park Drive


Status: Under construction


Developer: Jupiter/MetLife/Allstate


Architect: Pappageorge Haymes


Residential: 444 units


Height: 535ft (163m)


Floors: 48


30 October:


465 N Park by hrc_oakpark, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66

*640 North Wells Street* | River North

Official website: http://640northwells.com

Project facts


Address: 640 N Wells Street


Status: Complete


Developer: JDL


Architect: Hartshorne Plunkard


Residential: 251 units


Retail: 12,000 s.f. (1,115 sqm)


Height: 280ft (85m)


Floors: 22


October 26:


SixForty, 640 N Wells, reflecting its surroundings by YoChicago, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66

*Vista Tower* | Lakeshore East

Official website: http://www.vistatowerchicago.com

Project facts


Address: 375 E Wacker Drive


Status: Under construction


Developer: Wanda


Architect: Studio Gang


Residential: 406 units


Hotel: 210 rooms


Height: 1,188ft (362m)


Floors: 98


October 31:









(@SolarWind)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Wolf Point East* | River North

Project facts


Address: 341 W Wolf Point Plaza


Status: Site preparation


Developer: Hines


Architect: Pelli Clarke Pelli


Residential: 698 units


Height: 679ft (207m)


Floors: 62


November 1:


Wolf Point East by hrc_oakpark, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Essex on the Park* | South Loop

Project facts


Address: 800 S Michigan Avenue


Status: Under construction


Developer: Oxford


Architect: Hartshorne Plunkard


Residential: 476 units


Hotel: 100 rooms


Height: 620ft (189m)


Floors: 57


October 30:


Essex on the Park by hrc_oakpark, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*1 South Halsted Street* | Greektown

Project facts


Address: 1 S Halsted Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: F&F


Architect: FitzGerald


Residential: 492 units


Height: 472ft (144m)


Floors: 44


November 2:









(@SolarWind)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*One Bennett Park* | Streeterville

Official website: http://onebennettpark.com

Project facts


Address: 451 E Grand Avenue


Status: Under construction


Developer: Related


Architect: Robert AM Stern


Residential: 340 units


Height: 843ft (257m)


Floors: 67


November 7:


One Bennett Park soars above the 45th floor roof deck at Moment by YoChicago, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66

*1201 West Lake Street* | Near West Side

Project facts


Address: 1201 W Lake Street


Status: Approved


Developer: McCaffery


Architect: Antunovich


Office: 135,000 s.f. (12,542 sqm)


Retail: 11,700 s.f. (1,087 sqm)


Floors: 7


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*110 West Huron Street* | River North

Project facts


Address: 110 W Huron Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Akara


Architect: NORR


Hotel: 286 rooms


Floors: 17


November 10:


170 W Huron by hrc_oakpark, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## CHIsentinel

For those who lament when the City tears down older architectural gems that could have been re-purposed, here is a nice little list of wonderful buildings of high architectural merit that have been lovingly rehabbed and elevated for the 21st century.

https://medium.com/@ChicagoDPD/land...t-preservation-projects-for-2017-546246894994

Click on each of the 13 project links to see before and after images of the incredible transformations.

My only gripe is that the majority of developers cannot have this type of foresight, but I'm thankful for the buyers/developers/architects and engineers who painstakingly restore these gems.


----------



## geoking66

*Ancora* | South Loop

Official website: http://www.riverlinechicago.com

Project facts


Address: 726 S Wells Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: CMK


Architect: Perkins + Will


Residential: 452 units


Height: 321ft (98m)


Floors: 29


November 8:


Rivwerline by hrc_oakpark, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Marlowe* | River North

Project facts


Address: 675 N Wells Street


Status: Topped out


Developer: Lennar


Architect: Antunovich


Residential: 176 units


Retail: 11,000 s.f. (1,022 sqm)


Floors: 15


November 10:


The Marlowe by hrc_oakpark, on Flickr


The Marlowe by hrc_oakpark, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66

*Solstice on the Park* | Hyde Park

Project facts


Address: 1616 E 56th Street


Status: Topped out


Developer: MAC


Architect: Studio Gang


Residential: 250 units


Height: 300ft (91m)


Floors: 26


November 15:









(@BVictor1)


----------



## geoking66

*SoMi Tower* | South Loop

Project facts


Address: 1326 S Michigan Avenue


Status: Under construction


Developer: CIM/Murphy


Architect: Solomon Cordwell Buenz


Residential: 500 units


Height: 488ft (149m)


Floors: 47


November 13:









(@SolarWind)


Rendering (center):


----------



## geoking66

*Aloft Mag Mile* | Streeterville

Project facts


Address: 237 E Ontario Street


Status: Site preparation


Developer: Tishman


Architect: Valerio Dewalt Train


Hotel: 336 rooms


Height: 194ft (59m)


Floors: 18


November 17:


Aloft Chicago Mag Mile by hrc_oakpark, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Lincoln Common* | Lincoln Park

Project facts


Address: 2300 N Lincoln Avenue


Status: Under construction


Developer: McCaffery


Architect: SOM/Antunovich


Residential: 600 units


Retail: 105,000 s.f. (9,755 sqm)


Floors: 20, 20


November 20:









(@Building Up Chicago)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*1450 Sherman Avenue* | Evanston

Project facts


Address: 1450 Sherman Avenue


Status: Approved


Developer: Albion


Architect: Hartshorne Plunkard


Residential: 273 units


Retail: 10,000 s.f. (929 sqm)


Floors: 15


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*3Eleven* | River North

Project facts


Address: 311 W Illinois Street


Status: Complete


Developer: John Buck


Architect: FitzGerald


Residential: 245 units


Height: 298ft (91m)


Floors: 24


November 22:


3Eleven Illinois by hrc_oakpark, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66

*One Grant Park* | South Loop

Project facts


Address: 1200 S Indiana Avenue


Status: Under construction


Developer: Crescent Heights


Architect: Rafael Viñoly


Residential: 792 units


Height: 893ft (272m)


Floors: 80


November 20:


One Grant park by hrc_oakpark, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*465 North Park Drive* | Streeterville

Project facts


Address: 465 N Park Drive


Status: Under construction


Developer: Jupiter/MetLife/Allstate


Architect: Pappageorge Haymes


Residential: 444 units


Height: 535ft (163m)


Floors: 48


November 17:


465 N Park by hrc_oakpark, on Flickr


----------



## Sterlyng65

God they are building this structure mad fast.


----------



## geoking66

*Wolf Point East* | River North

Project facts


Address: 341 W Wolf Point Plaza


Status: Under construction


Developer: Hines


Architect: Pelli Clarke Pelli


Residential: 698 units


Height: 679ft (207m)


Floors: 62


November 22:


Wolf Point East by hrc_oakpark, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*McDonald's HQ* | Near West Side

Project facts


Address: 110 N Carpenter Street


Status: Topped out


Developer: Sterling Bay


Office: 560,000 s.f. (52,026 sqm)


Retail: 48,000 s.f. (4,459 sqm)


Height: 124ft (38m)


Floors: 9


November 24:


McDonalds HQ by hrc_oakpark, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66

*One Bennett Park* | Streeterville

Official website: http://onebennettpark.com

Project facts


Address: 451 E Grand Avenue


Status: Under construction


Developer: Related


Architect: Robert AM Stern


Residential: 340 units


Height: 843ft (257m)


Floors: 67


November 25:









(@Breezyfingers)


----------



## erbse

^ Two additional ones:









Untitled by Padhraic Flavin, on Flickr









Chicago Skyline Pano 2 by Jonathan Tung, on Flickr


It's a fantastic addition! *Chicago needs more new classical stone towers! *kay:
Enough with all the random glass and concrete boxes, they're so tiring.


----------



## geoking66

*Vista Tower* | Lakeshore East

Official website: http://www.vistatowerchicago.com

Project facts


Address: 375 E Wacker Drive


Status: Under construction


Developer: Wanda


Architect: Studio Gang


Residential: 406 units


Hotel: 210 rooms


Height: 1,188ft (362m)


Floors: 98


November 24:









(@BVictor1)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Essex on the Park* | South Loop

Project facts


Address: 800 S Michigan Avenue


Status: Under construction


Developer: Oxford


Architect: Hartshorne Plunkard


Residential: 476 units


Hotel: 100 rooms


Height: 620ft (189m)


Floors: 57


November 25:


11/25/2017 by A S, on Flickr


11/25/2017 by A S, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*1 South Halsted Street* | Greektown

Project facts


Address: 1 S Halsted Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: F&F


Architect: FitzGerald


Residential: 492 units


Height: 472ft (144m)


Floors: 44


November 24:


727 West Madison by hrc_oakpark, on Flickr


727 West Madison by hrc_oakpark, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## Oatmeal

Took this an hour ago. It's getting tall!!

*Essex on the Park:*


----------



## geoking66

*Ancora* | South Loop

Official website: http://www.riverlinechicago.com

Project facts


Address: 726 S Wells Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: CMK


Architect: Perkins + Will


Residential: 452 units


Height: 321ft (98m)


Floors: 29


December 3:









(@BVictor1)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Lincoln Common* | Lincoln Park

Project facts


Address: 2300 N Lincoln Avenue


Status: Under construction


Developer: McCaffery


Architect: SOM/Antunovich


Residential: 600 units


Retail: 105,000 s.f. (9,755 sqm)


Floors: 20, 20


December 1:









(@Stockerzzz)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*One Grant Park* | South Loop

Project facts


Address: 1200 S Indiana Avenue


Status: Under construction


Developer: Crescent Heights


Architect: Rafael Viñoly


Residential: 792 units


Height: 893ft (272m)


Floors: 80


December 9:









(@BVictor1)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Eight Eleven Uptown* | Uptown

Project facts


Address: 811 W Agatite Avenue


Status: Under construction


Developer: JDL


Architect: Hartshorne Plunkard 


Residential: 373 units


Height: 285ft (87m)


Floors: 27


December 7:









(@BVictor1)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*One Bennett Park* | Streeterville

Official website: http://onebennettpark.com

Project facts


Address: 451 E Grand Avenue


Status: Under construction


Developer: Related


Architect: Robert AM Stern


Residential: 340 units


Height: 843ft (257m)


Floors: 67


December 15:


A night view from Axis apartments by YoChicago, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66

*Wolf Point East* | River North

Project facts


Address: 341 W Wolf Point Plaza


Status: Under construction


Developer: Hines


Architect: Pelli Clarke Pelli


Residential: 698 units


Height: 679ft (207m)


Floors: 62


December 19:


















(@SolarWind)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Essex on the Park* | South Loop

Project facts


Address: 800 S Michigan Avenue


Status: Under construction


Developer: Oxford


Architect: Hartshorne Plunkard


Residential: 476 units


Hotel: 100 rooms


Height: 620ft (189m)


Floors: 57


December 20:


Essex on the Park by hrc_oakpark, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*One Grant Park* | South Loop

Project facts


Address: 1200 S Indiana Avenue


Status: Under construction


Developer: Crescent Heights


Architect: Rafael Viñoly


Residential: 792 units


Height: 893ft (272m)


Floors: 80


December 19:


One Grant Park by YoChicago, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*845 West Madison Street* | Greektown

Project facts


Address: 845 W Madison Street


Status: Demolition


Developer: John Buck


Architect: GREC


Residential: 586 units


Retail: 10,000 s.f. (929 sqm)


Floors: 17


November 17:









(@Building Up Chicago)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Ancora* | South Loop

Official website: http://www.riverlinechicago.com

Project facts


Address: 726 S Wells Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: CMK


Architect: Perkins + Will


Residential: 452 units


Height: 321ft (98m)


Floors: 29


December 19:


Ancora, Phase I of Riverline by YoChicago, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Essex on the Park* | South Loop

Project facts


Address: 800 S Michigan Avenue


Status: Under construction


Developer: Oxford


Architect: Hartshorne Plunkard


Residential: 476 units


Hotel: 100 rooms


Height: 620ft (189m)


Floors: 57


January 1:


Essex on the park by hrc_oakpark, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*One Chicago Square* | River North

Project facts


Address: 732 N State Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: JDL


Architect: HPA/Goettsch


Residential: 869 units


Office: 40,000 s.f. (3,716 sqm)


Retail: 200,000 s.f. (18,581 sqm)


Height: 1,012ft; 654ft (308m, 199m)


Floors: 76, 45


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*1 South Halsted Street* | Greektown

Project facts


Address: 1 S Halsted Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: F&F


Architect: FitzGerald


Residential: 492 units


Height: 472ft (144m)


Floors: 44


December 29:









(@BVictor1)


Rendering:


----------



## erbse

geoking66 said:


> *One Chicago Square* | River North
> 
> https://cdn.vox-cdn.com/uploads/chorus_asset/file/9976555/c03_op2.jpg


Lovely soaring, slender design with all the setbacks btw, even thou it's glassy.
*Chicago needs way more setback towers*, it became much too boxy!


----------



## geoking66

*Wolf Point East* | River North

Project facts


Address: 341 W Wolf Point Plaza


Status: Under construction


Developer: Hines


Architect: Pelli Clarke Pelli


Residential: 698 units


Height: 679ft (207m)


Floors: 62


January 4:









(@SolarWind)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*700 North Carpenter Street* | River West

Project facts


Address: 700 N Carpenter Street


Status: Approved


Developer: Tandem


Architect: Antunovich 


Residential: 226 units


Retail: 2,300 s.f. (214 sqm)


Floors: 23


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Vista Tower* | Lakeshore East

Official website: http://www.vistatowerchicago.com

Project facts


Address: 375 E Wacker Drive


Status: Under construction


Developer: Wanda


Architect: Studio Gang


Residential: 406 units


Hotel: 210 rooms


Height: 1,188ft (362m)


Floors: 98


January 6:


_MG_3454 by JF Tolaguera, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## JMS9

Love seeing Chicago getting back in the supertall game. Can't let NYC have all the fun!


----------



## geoking66

*465 North Park Drive* | Streeterville

Project facts


Address: 465 N Park Drive


Status: Under construction


Developer: Jupiter/MetLife/Allstate


Architect: Pappageorge Haymes


Residential: 444 units


Height: 535ft (163m)


Floors: 48


January 4:


465 N Park by hrc_oakpark, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66

*110 North Wacker Drive* | The Loop

Official website: http://www.110northwacker.com

Project facts


Address: 110 N Wacker Drive


Status: Demolition imminent


Developer: Howard Hughes/Riverside


Architect: Goettsch


Office: 1,600,000 s.f. (148,645 sqm)


Height: 800ft (244m)


Floors: 51


January 9:









(@SolarWind)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*One Grant Park* | South Loop

Project facts


Address: 1200 S Indiana Avenue


Status: Under construction


Developer: Crescent Heights


Architect: Rafael Viñoly


Residential: 792 units


Height: 893ft (272m)


Floors: 80


January 11:









(@BVictor1)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Solstice on the Park* | Hyde Park

Project facts


Address: 1616 E 56th Street


Status: Topped out


Developer: MAC


Architect: Studio Gang


Residential: 250 units


Height: 300ft (91m)


Floors: 26


January 13:









(@BVictor1)


----------



## erbse

*One Grant Park design refined*



geoking66 said:


> One Grant Park | South Loop


I just don't get Rafael Viñoly's bulky horizontal orientation of the glass panels. It just looks awkward.
One Grant Park would look so much better like this imho:









_My edit. Quick draft, guess you get the idea of verticality._

Maybe even scrap the horizontal lines, altogether.


----------



## geoking66

*3300 North Clark Street* | Lake View

Project facts


Address: 3300 N Clark Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: BlitzLake


Architect: bKL


Residential: 140 units


Height: 92ft (28m)


Floors: 9


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*845 West Madison Street* | Near West Side

Project facts


Address: 845 W Madison Street


Status: Site preparation


Developer: John Buck


Architect: GREC


Residential: 586 units


Retail: 10,000 s.f. (929 sqm)


Floors: 17


January 18:









(@SolarWind)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*One Bennett Park* | Streeterville

Official website: http://onebennettpark.com

Project facts


Address: 451 E Grand Avenue


Status: Under construction


Developer: Related


Architect: Robert AM Stern


Residential: 340 units


Height: 843ft (257m)


Floors: 67


January 19:


One Bennett Park by YoChicago, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66

*Wolf Point East* | River North

Project facts


Address: 341 W Wolf Point Plaza


Status: Under construction


Developer: Hines


Architect: Pelli Clarke Pelli


Residential: 698 units


Height: 679ft (207m)


Floors: 62


January 19:


Wolf Point East by YoChicago, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Aloft Mag Mile* | Streeterville

Project facts


Address: 237 E Ontario Street


Status: Site preparation


Developer: Tishman


Architect: Valerio Dewalt Train


Hotel: 336 rooms


Height: 194ft (59m)


Floors: 18


January 19:









(@SolarWind)


----------



## geoking66

*Tribune Tower Site* | Magnificent Mile

Project facts


Address: 435 N Michigan Avenue


Status: Concept


Developer: CIM/Golub


Architect: Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill


Residential: 158 units


Hotel: 220 rooms


Height: 1,388ft (423m)


This is big:



> *New skyscraper rivaling Trump's in height could rise behind a redeveloped Tribune Tower*
> 
> A skyscraper that would rival President Donald Trump’s Chicago high-rise as the city’s second-tallest would emerge behind the historic Tribune Tower, while the neo-Gothic office building would be turned into condominiums under still-evolving plans described by an alderman and two sources familiar with the proposal.
> 
> Envisioned as a hotel and condominium tower sheathed in steel and glass, the new skyscraper would soar to a height of 1,388 feet, downtown Ald. Brendan Reilly and a source familiar with the plans confirmed. That would be a foot shorter than the hotel-condo high-rise that Trump, then a real estate developer and reality TV star, completed in 2009.
> 
> (@Full article)


----------



## geoking66

*Renelle on the River* | River North

Official website: https://renellechicago.com

Project facts


Address: 403 N Wabash Avenue


Status: Under construction


Developer: Belgravia


Architect: bKL


Residential: 50 units


Height: 210ft (64m)


Floors: 18


January 17:


Renelle on the River by hrc_oakpark, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*465 North Park Drive* | Streeterville

Project facts


Address: 465 N Park Drive


Status: Topped out


Developer: Jupiter/MetLife/Allstate


Architect: Pappageorge Haymes


Residential: 444 units


Height: 535ft (163m)


Floors: 48


March 18:









(@BVictor1)


----------



## geoking66

*1600 East 53rd Street* | Hyde Park

Project facts


Address: 1600 E 53rd Street


Status: Approved


Developer: MAC


Architect: Solomon Cordwell Buenz


Residential: 246 units


Retail: 10,000 s.f. (929 sqm)


Floors: 26


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*110 North Wacker Drive* | The Loop

Official website: http://www.110northwacker.com

Project facts


Address: 110 N Wacker Drive


Status: Demolition


Developer: Howard Hughes/Riverside


Architect: Goettsch


Office: 1,600,000 s.f. (148,645 sqm)


Height: 770ft (235m)


Floors: 51


March 13:


Morton Salt by hrc_oakpark, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Lincoln Yards* | North Branch

Official website: http://www.sterlingbay.com/property/lincoln-yards

Project facts


Status: Concept


Developer: Sterling Bay


Architect: Skidmore, Owings & Merril


Size: 70 acres (28ha)


Cost: $10 billion


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Essex on the Park* | South Loop

Project facts


Address: 800 S Michigan Avenue


Status: Under construction


Developer: Oxford


Architect: Hartshorne Plunkard


Residential: 476 units


Hotel: 100 rooms


Height: 620ft (189m)


Floors: 57


March 21:


Essex on the Park by hrc_oakpark, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Vista Tower* | Lakeshore East

Official website: http://www.vistatowerchicago.com

Project facts


Address: 375 E Wacker Drive


Status: Under construction


Developer: Wanda


Architect: Studio Gang


Residential: 406 units


Hotel: 210 rooms


Height: 1,188ft (362m)


Floors: 98


March 25:









(@BVictor1)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*One Grant Park* | South Loop

Project facts


Address: 1200 S Indiana Avenue


Status: Under construction


Developer: Crescent Heights


Architect: Rafael Viñoly


Residential: 792 units


Height: 893ft (272m)


Floors: 80


March 21:


One Grant Park by hrc_oakpark, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*One Bennett Park* | Streeterville

Official website: http://onebennettpark.com

Project facts


Address: 451 E Grand Avenue


Status: Topped out


Developer: Related


Architect: Robert AM Stern


Residential: 340 units


Height: 843ft (257m)


Floors: 67


March 20 (left two cranes):


Good Morning Chicago by hrc_oakpark, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66

*Paragon* | South Loop

Project facts


Address: 1326 S Michigan Avenue


Status: Under construction


Developer: CIM/Murphy


Architect: Solomon Cordwell Buenz


Residential: 500 units


Height: 488ft (149m)


Floors: 47


March 21:


Paragon by hrc_oakpark, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Union West* | Near West Side

Project facts


Address: 935 W Washington Boulevard


Status: Demolition imminent


Developer: ZOM/Verde


Architect: bKL


Residential: 358 units


Retail: 8,000 s.f. (743 sqm)


Floors: 15, 15


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*727 West Madison Street* | Greektown

Project facts


Address: 727 W Madison Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: F&F


Architect: FitzGerald


Residential: 492 units


Height: 472ft (144m)


Floors: 44


March 30:


727 W Madison by hrc_oakpark, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66

*Solstice on the Park* | Hyde Park

Project facts


Address: 1616 E 56th Street


Status: Complete


Developer: MAC


Architect: Studio Gang


Residential: 250 units


Height: 300ft (91m)


Floors: 26


March 20:









(@Building Up Chicago)


----------



## geoking66

*Home2Suites* | River North

Project facts


Address: 110 W Huron Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Akara


Architect: NORR


Hotel: 206 rooms


Height: 180ft (55m)


Floors: 26


March 28:


110 W Huron by hrc_oakpark, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*5050 North Broadway* | Uptown

Project facts


Address: 5050 N Broadway


Status: Proposed


Developer: Cedar Street


Architect: Booth Hansen


Residential: 710 units


Office/retail: 45,000 s.f. (4,181 sqm)


Floors: 11


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*166 North Aberdeen Street* | Near West Side

Project facts


Address: 166 N Aberdeen Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: MCZ


Architect: Solomon Cordwell Buenz 


Residential: 236 units


Height: 220ft (67m)


Floors: 20


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Essex on the Park* | South Loop

Project facts


Address: 800 S Michigan Avenue


Status: Under construction


Developer: Oxford


Architect: Hartshorne Plunkard


Residential: 476 units


Hotel: 100 rooms


Height: 620ft (189m)


Floors: 57


April 7:


Essex on the Park, 800 S Michigan by YoChicago, on Flickr


Essex on the Park, 800 S Michigan by YoChicago, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Wicker Park Connection* | Wicker Park

Project facts


Address: 1640 W Division Street


Status: Site preparation


Developer: Centrum


Architect: Hirsch


Residential: 140 units


Floors: 15


April 1:


Wicker Park Connection II by hrc_oakpark, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66

*Vista Tower* | Lakeshore East

Official website: http://www.vistatowerchicago.com

Project facts


Address: 375 E Wacker Drive


Status: Under construction


Developer: Wanda


Architect: Studio Gang


Residential: 406 units


Hotel: 210 rooms


Height: 1,188ft (362m)


Floors: 98


April 10:









(@SolarWind)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*727 West Madison Street* | Greektown

Project facts


Address: 727 W Madison Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: F&F


Architect: FitzGerald


Residential: 492 units


Height: 472ft (144m)


Floors: 44


April 10:


727 W Madison by hrc_oakpark, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66

*Paragon* | South Loop

Project facts


Address: 1326 S Michigan Avenue


Status: Under construction


Developer: CIM/Murphy


Architect: Solomon Cordwell Buenz


Residential: 500 units


Height: 488ft (149m)


Floors: 47


April 11:









(@Building Up Chicago)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*465 North Park Drive* | Streeterville

Project facts


Address: 465 N Park Drive


Status: Topped out


Developer: Jupiter/MetLife/Allstate


Architect: Pappageorge Haymes


Residential: 444 units


Height: 535ft (163m)


Floors: 48


May 10:


Working on the crown at 465 North Park by YoChicago, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66

*One Grant Park* | South Loop

Project facts


Address: 1200 S Indiana Avenue


Status: Under construction


Developer: Crescent Heights


Architect: Rafael Viñoly


Residential: 792 units


Height: 893ft (272m)


Floors: 80


May 16:









(@Le Baron)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*110 North Wacker Drive* | The Loop

Official website: http://www.110northwacker.com

Project facts


Address: 110 N Wacker Drive


Status: Site preparation


Developer: Howard Hughes/Riverside


Architect: Goettsch


Office: 1,600,000 s.f. (148,645 sqm)


Height: 770ft (235m)


Floors: 51


May 18:









(@SolarWind)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*One Bennett Park* | Streeterville

Official website: http://onebennettpark.com

Project facts


Address: 451 E Grand Avenue


Status: Topped out


Developer: Related


Architect: Robert AM Stern


Residential: 340 units


Height: 843ft (257m)


Floors: 67


May 16:









(@SolarWind)


----------



## geoking66

*Vista Tower* | Lakeshore East

Official website: http://www.vistatowerchicago.com

Project facts


Address: 375 E Wacker Drive


Status: Under construction


Developer: Wanda


Architect: Studio Gang


Residential: 406 units


Hotel: 210 rooms


Height: 1,188ft (362m)


Floors: 98


May 23:









(@SolarWind)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Essex on the Park* | South Loop

Project facts


Address: 800 S Michigan Avenue


Status: Under construction


Developer: Oxford


Architect: Hartshorne Plunkard


Residential: 476 units


Hotel: 100 rooms


Height: 620ft (189m)


Floors: 57


May 25 (right, background):


NEMA Chicago, May 25, 2018 by YoChicago, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66

*727 West Madison Street* | Greektown

Project facts


Address: 727 W Madison Street


Status: Topped out


Developer: F&F


Architect: FitzGerald


Residential: 492 units


Height: 472ft (144m)


Floors: 44


May 27:


727 West Madison by hrc_oakpark, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66

*Wolf Point East* | River North

Project facts


Address: 341 W Wolf Point Plaza


Status: Under construction


Developer: Hines


Architect: Pelli Clarke Pelli


Residential: 698 units


Height: 679ft (207m)


Floors: 62


May 23:


Wolf Point East by hrc_oakpark, on Flickr


Wolf Point East by hrc_oakpark, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*GR333N* | Fulton Market

Official website: http://www.sterlingbay.com/developments

Project facts


Address: 333 N Green Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Sterling Bay


Architect: Gensler


Office: 555,524 s.f. (51,610 sqm)


Retail: 35,000 s.f. (3,252 sqm)


Floors: 19


May 29:









(@SolarWind)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Paragon* | South Loop

Project facts


Address: 1326 S Michigan Avenue


Status: Under construction


Developer: CIM/Murphy


Architect: Solomon Cordwell Buenz


Residential: 500 units


Height: 488ft (149m)


Floors: 47


May 30:


Paragon by hrc_oakpark, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66

*Vista Tower* | Lakeshore East

Official website: http://www.vistatowerchicago.com

Project facts


Address: 375 E Wacker Drive


Status: Under construction


Developer: Wanda


Architect: Studio Gang


Residential: 406 units


Hotel: 210 rooms


Height: 1,188ft (362m)


Floors: 98


June 13:


Vista, Studio Gang's new hotel and condo tower by YoChicago, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66

*Eight Eleven Uptown* | Uptown

Project facts


Address: 811 W Agatite Avenue


Status: Near completion


Developer: JDL


Architect: Hartshorne Plunkard 


Residential: 373 units


Height: 285ft (87m)


Floors: 27


June 13:


Eight Eleven Uptown, a new apartment tower by YoChicago, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66

*Solstice on the Park* | Hyde Park

Project facts


Address: 1616 E 56th Street


Status: Complete


Developer: MAC


Architect: Studio Gang


Residential: 250 units


Height: 300ft (91m)


Floors: 26


June 13:


Studio Gang's Solstice on the Park by YoChicago, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66

*Essex on the Park* | South Loop

Project facts


Address: 800 S Michigan Avenue


Status: Under construction


Developer: Oxford


Architect: Hartshorne Plunkard


Residential: 476 units


Hotel: 100 rooms


Height: 620ft (189m)


Floors: 57


June 18 (left):


NEMA Chicago, June 18, 2018 by YoChicago, on Flickr


----------



## _Hawk_

*The new class of skyscrapers that will forever change the Chicago skyline*


*Vista Tower*

Status: Under Construction

Currently rising along the south bank of the Chicago River’s main branch, the 1,198-foot Vista Tower is posed to become the city’s third tallest building. It’s angular design from Chicago architect firm Studio Gang is made up of three stacks of undulating geometric frustums wrapped in alternating bands of shaded of glass.

Work progressed quickly after Vista broke ground in 2016 and recently reached the halfway mark. Delivery of its 406 luxury condos, a 192-room five-star hotel, and impressive amenities is expected in 2020.









Vista Tower. Studio Gang





*NEMA Chicago*

Status: Under Construction

Formerly known as One Grant Park, this 76-story tower is climbing skyward at the southern edge of Chicago’s skyline at the corner of Roosevelt and Indiana and brings some serious height to the South Loop. Developed by Crescent Heights and designed by Rafael Viñoly Architects with a nod to the Willis Tower’s “bundled tube” layout, the 800-unit luxury rental tower broke ground in early 2017.

Expected to rise 893 feet, NEMA Chicago comes up a little short of the official supertall definition set by the Council on Tall Buildings and Urban Habitat. That being said, the project’s second phase does call for a taller twin tower which may exceed the magic 984-foot threshold.









NEMA Chicago Rafael Viñoly Architects




*One Bennett Park*

Status: Under Construction

After breaking ground in Chicago’s Streeterville neighborhood in 2016, the 70-story One Bennett Park project recently reached its final height of 836 feet. Developer Related Midwest selected New York’s Robert A.M. Stern Architects to design the neo-Art Deco style building. While the majority of the building’s 350 total units will be a high-end rental apartments, the top floors of One Bennet Park will contain 69 for-sale luxury condos.

The high-rise will be joined by a new park from Michael Van Valkenburgh Associates, the firm that designed Chicago’s Maggie Daley and 606 trail. The tower and the planned green space get their name from architect Edward H. Bennett who co-authored the influential 1909 Plan of Chicago with famed urban planner Daniel Burnham. The skyscraper is on track for an early 2019 opening.









One Bennett Park. RAMSA




*110 N. Wacker*

Status: Under Construction

Though residential developments dominate this list, at least one purely commercial project is looking to leave its mark on the Chicago skyline. Known by its address of 110 N. Wacker, this upcoming Bank of America-anchored office tower is approved to soar 800 feet along the Chicago River. Designed by Goettsch Partners, it features a 45-foot-wide riverwalk, public pocket park, soaring lobby and a serrated western facade to maximize water views.

Now under construction, the high-rise replaces the low-rise General Growth building. In an usual move, a federal historic review of the old midcentury structure prompted a last-minute compromise to save incorporate panels from its metal facade into the new tower’s riverwalk space.









110 N. Wacker Goettsch Partners





*One Chicago Square*

Status: Approved

Proposed to replace a block-sized parking lot across from Chicago’s Holy Name Cathedral at the corner of State Street and Chicago Avenue, this mixed-use project from JDL Development calls for a pair of towers rising 49 and 76 stories atop a shared podium. The taller of the duo will officially top out at 1,011 feet.

One Chicago Square is a design collaboration between Chicago-based Goettsch Partners and Hartshorne Plunkard Architecture. It will contain a grocery store, high-end heath club, restaurant, commercial offices, 1,090 parking spaces, and a mix of 869 rental and condo units.

The River North supertall was approved by the Chicago Plan Commission in January. The project is hoping to break ground as early as this year and open some time in 2021.









One Chicago Square. Goettsch Partners/Hartshorne Plunkard Architecture




*1000M*

Status: Approved

This Helmut Jahn-created condo building at 1000 S. Michigan Avenue will make a sizable impact on Chicago’s southern skyline when it eventually soars 832-feet over Grant Park. The glassy skyscraper will replace a surface parking lot with 323 luxury condominiums with interiors designed by Kara Mann.

Project developers Time Equities, Oaks Capital, and JK Equities are currently pre-sales mode and have listed a number of units including a South Loop record-shattering $8.1 million penthouse. Provided sales go well, 1000M could break ground later this year ahead of an anticipated 2022 completion.

First unveiled to the public in 2015 as an 86-story supertall comprised of offset cantilevered boxes, the design was shorted during the city approval process and redrawn into a curvy, 74-story tower seen above.









1000M. JAHN






*Tribune Tower East*

Status: Proposed

At 1,422 feet, this proposed addition to Chicago’s neo-gothic Tribune Tower is gunning for the title of Chicago’s second tallest building. Slated to replace a parking lot just east of its historic neighbor, the yet-to-be-named skyscraper will contain a 200-key luxury hotel, 439 rental apartments, 125 condominiums, and 430 parking spaces.

The design from hometown architecture firm of Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill is quite slender by Chicago standards—partly due to a protected view corridor requiring Tribune Tower to remain visible from the Ogden Slip to the east.

While co-developers CIM Group and Golub & Co. seek approval for their new supertall, the duo are moving ahead with a conversion of the 1925 Tribune office building into luxury condominiums.









Golub & Co./CIM Group





*400 N. Lake Shore Drive*

Status: Proposed

After years of rumors and speculation, Related Midwest unveiled its plan for the waterfront site of the failed 2,000-foot Chicago Spire in in May. The latest plan for the high-profile parcel includes a pair of stepped towers rising atop a shared podium.

The taller 1,100-foot southern tower will feature 300 condo units and 175 hotel rooms while the adjoining 850-foot northern tower is earmarked for 550 rental apartments. The architectual design from Skidmore, Owings & Merrill’s David Childs calls for a facade clad in glass and an old-school Chicago favorite: genuine terra cotta.

The Streeterville project will require city approval. If all goes smoothly, Related Midwest aims to simultaneously break ground on both towers in the summer of 2019 and deliver 400 N. Lake Shore Drive in 2023.









SOM





*Lakeshore East ‘Site I’*

Status: Proposed

This 80-story tower slated for “Site I” in Lakeshore East’s alphabetical masterplan would rise at the opposite side of the mouth of the Chicago River across from 400 N. Lake Shore Drive. If approved in its current form, the bKL-designed residential tower wold reach 875 feet.

Developers Magellan Group and Lendlease first revealed their Site I plans along with two shorter neighboring towers last summer. More recently, local Alderman Brendan Reilly pumped the breaks on the multi-building plan, requesting that the development team address a number of design concerns. Stay tuned.









Site I. bKL Architecture




*Wolf Point South*

Status: Proposed

This proposed tower will be the tallest of three new towers slated for Wolf Point at the junction of the Chicago River’s North, South, and Main branches. Tentatively zoned to rise 950 feet—a level just shy of the supertall mark—the South Tower is still subject to future design tweaks and could see its height grow.

Designed by Pelli Clarke Pelli Architects, the glassy waterfront skyscraper will slot between the 490-foot Wolf Point West high-rise and the 660-foot under-construction Wolf Point East building. The southern tower could contain a hotel, office, and residential components.

This final phase of the Wolf Point project is unlikely to begin work until the eastern tower is complete in late 2019. It will also require a trip back before the City of Chicago to receive final approval.










Wolf Point South. Steelblue




*725 W. Randolph*

Status: Proposed

While its height of “only” 680 feet puts it below roughly two dozen other Chicago towers, the building slated for 725 W. Randolph Street is bid deal given its location. As proposed, the Fulton Market project will easy become the city’s tallest structure west of the Kennedy Expressway.

The architectural design from Connecticut-based Roger Ferris + Partners positions the upper portion of the tower on an angle and features an repeating exterior grid of steel, aluminum, and glass. Inside, the development would contain 370 rental apartments, an Equinox fitness club, and a 165-room Equinox-branded hotel.

The project has yet to get the nod from city officials. If it manages to move forward without a West Loop “neighborhood haircut”, 725 W. Randolph will create a new western peak on Chicago’s skyline.










725 W. Randolph Street. Roger Ferris + Partners


https://chicago.curbed.com/2018/3/16/17121148/chicago-supertall-skyscraper-architecture


----------



## geoking66

*444 North Dearborn Street* | River North

Project facts


Address: 444 N Dearborn Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Friedman


Architect: Goettsch


Office: 614,000 s.f. (57,042 sqm)


Height: 455ft (139m)


Floors: 29


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Nobu Hotel* | Near West Side

Project facts


Address: 854 W Randolph Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Nobu Matsuhisa/Robert De Niro/Meir Teper/James Packer


Architect: Modif


Hotel: 103 rooms


Retail: 10,000 s.f. (929 sqm)


Floors: 11


July 2:


Nobu Hotel by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*360 West Erie Street* | River North

Project facts


Address: 360 W Erie Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Belgravia


Architect: GREC


Residential: 38 units


Floors: 11


July 16:


360 W Erie by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Lincoln Common* | Lincoln Park

Project facts


Address: 2300 N Lincoln Avenue


Status: Under construction


Developer: McCaffery


Architect: SOM/Antunovich


Residential: 600 units


Retail: 105,000 s.f. (9,755 sqm)


Floors: 20, 20


July 17:


Lincoln Commons by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66

*Home2Suites* | River North

Project facts


Address: 110 W Huron Street


Status: Topped out


Developer: Akara


Architect: NORR


Hotel: 206 rooms


Height: 180ft (55m)


Floors: 26


July 16:


Home2suites by Hilton by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*NEMA* | South Loop

Project facts


Address: 1200 S Indiana Avenue


Status: Under construction


Developer: Crescent Heights


Architect: Rafael Viñoly


Residential: 792 units


Height: 893ft (272m)


Floors: 80


July 23:


NEMA Chicago, July 23, 2018 by YoChicago, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Wolf Point East* | River North

Project facts


Address: 341 W Wolf Point Plaza


Status: Under construction


Developer: Hines


Architect: Pelli Clarke Pelli


Residential: 698 units


Height: 679ft (207m)


Floors: 62


July 16:


Wolf Point East by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*One Bennett Park* | Streeterville

Official website: http://onebennettpark.com

Project facts


Address: 451 E Grand Avenue


Status: Topped out


Developer: Related


Architect: Robert AM Stern


Residential: 340 units


Height: 843ft (257m)


Floors: 67


July 18:









(@SolarWind)


----------



## geoking66

*Equinox Hotel* | Near West Side

Project facts


Address: 725 W Randolph Street


Status: Approved


Developer: Related


Architect: Roger Ferris/Perkins Eastman


Residential: 370 units


Hotel: 165 rooms


Retail: 5,000 s.f. (465 sqm)


Height: 615ft (187m)


Floors: 52


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Vista Tower* | Lakeshore East

Official website: http://www.vistatowerchicago.com

Project facts


Address: 375 E Wacker Drive


Status: Under construction


Developer: Wanda


Architect: Studio Gang


Residential: 406 units


Hotel: 210 rooms


Height: 1,188ft (362m)


Floors: 98


July 26:









(@SolarWind)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*110 North Wacker Drive* | The Loop

Official website: http://www.110northwacker.com

Project facts


Address: 110 N Wacker Drive


Status: Site preparation


Developer: Howard Hughes/Riverside


Architect: Goettsch


Office: 1,600,000 s.f. (148,645 sqm)


Height: 770ft (235m)


Floors: 51


July 30:









(@SolarWind)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Essex on the Park* | South Loop

Project facts


Address: 800 S Michigan Avenue


Status: Topped out


Developer: Oxford


Architect: Hartshorne Plunkard


Residential: 476 units


Hotel: 100 rooms


Height: 620ft (189m)


Floors: 57


August 2:









(@SolarWind)


----------



## geoking66

*GR333N* | Fulton Market

Official website: http://www.sterlingbay.com/developments

Project facts


Address: 333 N Green Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Sterling Bay


Architect: Gensler


Office: 555,524 s.f. (51,610 sqm)


Retail: 35,000 s.f. (3,252 sqm)


Floors: 19


May 29:









(@Pittsburgh PA)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Paragon* | South Loop

Project facts


Address: 1326 S Michigan Avenue


Status: Under construction


Developer: CIM/Murphy


Architect: Solomon Cordwell Buenz


Residential: 500 units


Height: 488ft (149m)


Floors: 47


August 7:


8/7/2018 by A S, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66

*Nobu Hotel* | Near West Side

Project facts


Address: 854 W Randolph Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Nobu Matsuhisa/Robert De Niro/Meir Teper/James Packer


Architect: Modif


Hotel: 103 rooms


Retail: 10,000 s.f. (929 sqm)


Floors: 11


August 18:


Nobu Hotel by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


Nobu Hotel by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Lakeshore East (Parcels I, J, K, L)* | Lakeshore East

Project facts


Address: 460 E Wacker Drive


Status: Proposed


Developer: Magellan/Lend Lease


Architect: bKL


Residential: 1,700 units


Retail: 30,000 s.f. (2,787 sqm)


Height: 950ft, 550ft, 430ft (290m, 168m, 131m)


Floors: 80, 50, 40


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Union Station Tower* | West Loop

Project facts


Address: 500 W Van Buren Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Riverside


Architect: Goettsch


Office: 1,500,000 s.f. (139,355 sqm)


Height: 715ft (218m)


Floors: 50


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Union West* | Near West Side

Project facts


Address: 935 W Washington Boulevard


Status: Under construction


Developer: ZOM/Verde


Architect: bKL


Residential: 358 units


Retail: 8,000 s.f. (743 sqm)


Floors: 15, 15


September 12:









(@SolarWind)


Rendering:


----------



## nomarandlee

geoking66 said:


> *Lakeshore East (Parcels I, J, K, L)* | Lakeshore East
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Address: 460 E Wacker Drive
> 
> 
> Status: Proposed
> 
> 
> Developer: Magellan/Lend Lease
> 
> 
> Architect: bKL
> 
> 
> Residential: 1,700 units
> 
> 
> Height: 875ft, 547ft, 438ft (267m, 167m, 134m)
> 
> 
> Floors: 80, 50, 40
> 
> 
> Rendering:8/08/lakeshore-east-ijkl-aerial-view_30484327218_o-1104x1104.jpg[/IMG]


Per news over at SSP the developer has released information that the height has been raised to *950*ft for parcel I.


----------



## geoking66

*The Bentham* | River North

Project facts


Address: 146 W Erie Street


Status: Site preparation


Developer: Sedgwick


Residential: 31 units


Retail: 3,132 s.f. (291 sqm)


Floors: 15


September 4:









(@SolarWind)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*845 West Madison Street* | Near West Side

Project facts


Address: 845 W Madison Street


Status: Site preparation


Developer: John Buck


Architect: GREC


Residential: 586 units


Retail: 10,000 s.f. (929 sqm)


Floors: 17


September 18:









(@SolarWind)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*808 North Wells Street* | River North

Project facts


Address: 808 N Wells Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: AMLI


Architect: Hartshorne Plunkard


Residential: 297 units


Height: 210ft (64m)


Floors: 17


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*465 North Park Drive* | Streeterville

Project facts


Address: 465 N Park Drive


Status: Complete


Developer: Jupiter/MetLife/Allstate


Architect: Pappageorge Haymes


Residential: 444 units


Height: 535ft (163m)


Floors: 48


September 22:


CSC_7975 by Wei Ping Teoh, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66

*Milieu* | Greektown

Project facts


Address: 855 W Adams Street


Status: Site preparation


Developer: Crayton/White Oak


Architect: FitzGerald


Residential: 289 units


Height: 225ft (69m)


Floors: 18


September 25:









(@SolarWind)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*900 West Washington Boulevard* | Near West Side

Project facts


Address: 900 W Washington Boulevard


Status: Topped out


Developer: Taris


Architect: Northworks


Residential: 22 units


Floors: 10


August 22:


900 W Washington by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66

*Vista Tower* | Lakeshore East

Official website: http://www.vistatowerchicago.com

Project facts


Address: 375 E Wacker Drive


Status: Under construction


Developer: Wanda


Architect: Studio Gang


Residential: 406 units


Hotel: 210 rooms


Height: 1,188ft (362m)


Floors: 98


July 26:









(@WonderlandPark2)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*110 North Wacker Drive* | The Loop

Official website: http://www.110northwacker.com

Project facts


Address: 110 N Wacker Drive


Status: Under construction


Developer: Howard Hughes/Riverside


Architect: Goettsch


Office: 1,600,000 s.f. (148,645 sqm)


Height: 814ft (248m)


Floors: 56


September 26:









(@SolarWind)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Union West* | Near West Side

Project facts


Address: 935 W Washington Boulevard


Status: Under construction


Developer: ZOM/Verde


Architect: bKL


Residential: 358 units


Retail: 8,000 s.f. (743 sqm)


Floors: 15, 15


September 25:









(@SolarWind)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Wolf Point East* | River North

Project facts


Address: 341 W Wolf Point Plaza


Status: Under construction


Developer: Hines


Architect: Pelli Clarke Pelli


Residential: 698 units


Height: 679ft (207m)


Floors: 62


September 27:









(@BonoboZill14)


Rendering:


----------



## Hudson11

I'm sad that Wolf Point South was cut down. Maybe if they get a big enough tenant, they can bump up the height again.


----------



## geoking66

*One Bennett Park* | Streeterville

Official website: http://onebennettpark.com

Project facts


Address: 451 E Grand Avenue


Status: Topped out


Developer: Related


Architect: Robert AM Stern


Residential: 340 units


Height: 843ft (257m)


Floors: 67


September 25:









(@SolarWind)


----------



## geoking66

*353 West Grand Avenue* | River North

Project facts


Address: 353 W Grand Avenue


Status: Proposed


Developer: Onni


Architect: Brininstool & Lynch


Residential: 354 units


Retail: 11,000 s.f. (1,022 sqm)


Height: 452ft (138m)


Floors: 38


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Lakeshore East (Parcel O)* | Lakeshore East

Project facts


Address: 215 N Columbus Drive


Status: Proposed


Developer: Magellan


Architect: bKL


Residential: 640 units


Hotel: 570 rooms


Height: 610ft (186m)


Floors: 51


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Paragon* | South Loop

Project facts


Address: 1326 S Michigan Avenue


Status: Under construction


Developer: CIM/Murphy


Architect: Solomon Cordwell Buenz


Residential: 500 units


Height: 488ft (149m)


Floors: 47


October 3:









(@SolarWind)


----------



## geoking66

*727 West Madison Street* | Greektown

Project facts


Address: 727 W Madison Street


Status: Near completion


Developer: F&F


Architect: FitzGerald


Residential: 492 units


Height: 472ft (144m)


Floors: 44


September 26:


727 W Madison by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66

*GR333N* | Fulton Market

Official website: http://www.sterlingbay.com/developments

Project facts


Address: 333 N Green Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Sterling Bay


Architect: Gensler


Office: 555,524 s.f. (51,610 sqm)


Retail: 35,000 s.f. (3,252 sqm)


Floors: 19


October 3:


Gr333n by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*River District (Phase 1a)* | River West

Project facts


Address: 560 W Grand Avenue


Status: Approved


Developer: Riverside/Tribune


Architect: Solomon Cordwell Buenz


Residential: 1,500 units


Height: 508ft, 387ft, 154ft, 124ft (155m, 118m, 47m, 38m)


Floors: 49, 37, 14, 12


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*One Bennett Park* | Streeterville

Official website: http://onebennettpark.com

Project facts


Address: 451 E Grand Avenue


Status: Topped out


Developer: Related


Architect: Robert AM Stern


Residential: 340 units


Height: 843ft (257m)


Floors: 67


October 17:


One Bennett Park, viewed from Vista by YoChicago, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66

*The Mill* | River West

Project facts


Address: 734 N Milwaukee Avenue


Status: Under construction


Developer: Tandem


Architect: Antunovich


Residential: 196 units


Retail: 2,300 s.f. (214 sqm)


Height: 266ft (81m)


Floors: 23


October 25:









(@PittsburghPA)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*One Chicago Square* | River North

Project facts


Address: 740 N State Street


Status: Approved


Developer: JDL


Architect: HPA/Goettsch


Residential: 869 units


Office: 40,000 s.f. (3,716 sqm)


Retail: 200,000 s.f. (18,581 sqm)


Height: 1,012ft; 654ft (308m, 199m)


Floors: 76, 45




> *River North’s supertall One Chicago Square project targets January start*
> 
> The developer of One Chicago Square, a skyline-changing project slated for the block-sized parking lot across from River North’s Holy Name Cathedral, is targeting a January groundbreaking after securing a prominent joint venture partner, according to a recent report by Crain’s.
> 
> Chicago-based JDL Development will team with busy local developer Sterling Bay on the $850 million, two-tower plan at 740 N. State Street. The project will feature 869 rental units and condos, offices, and retail including a Whole Foods Market and a sprawling, 100,000-square-foot Life Time Athletic club, Crain’s reported.
> 
> (@Full article)



Rendering:


----------



## melads

This last one looks really great.


----------



## TM_Germany

I really like the design of the tower but the base seems quite hostile to pedestrians.


----------



## melads

Anyone know what are the odds of Chicago getting Amazon's HQ2? This would definitely cement the city stature and I guess will result in quite a few towers getting built in the upcoming decade.


----------



## geoking66

*Wolf Point East* | River North

Project facts


Address: 341 W Wolf Point Plaza


Status: Under construction


Developer: Hines


Architect: Pelli Clarke Pelli


Residential: 698 units


Height: 679ft (207m)


Floors: 62


October 29:









(@SolarWind)


Rendering:


----------



## DFDalton

melads said:


> Anyone know what are the odds of Chicago getting Amazon's HQ2? This would definitely cement the city stature and I guess will result in quite a few towers getting built in the upcoming decade.


Chances are nil, according to reports from late last week. Amazon appears to favor Crystal City, a town in northern VA near Washington D.C. although Dallas and New York are apparently still considered in the running.


----------



## geoking66

*167 North Green Street* | Near West Side

Official website: https://www.167greenst.com

Project facts


Address: 167 N Green Street


Status: Excavation


Developer: Shapack/Focus


Architect: Gensler


Office: 595,861 s.f. (55,341 sqm)


Height: 290ft (88m)


Floors: 17


April 29:









(@SolarWind)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*717 South Clark Street* | Printer's Row

Project facts


Address: 717 S Clark Street


Status: Site preparation


Developer: CMK


Architect: Hartshorne Plunkard


Residential: 349 units


Height: 315ft (96m)


Floors: 31


April 26:









(@SolarWind)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Wolf Point East* | River North

Official website: https://wolfpointeast.com

Project facts


Address: 341 W Wolf Point Plaza


Status: Under construction


Developer: Hines


Architect: Pelli Clarke Pelli


Residential: 698 units


Height: 679ft (207m)


Floors: 62


April 26:


A view of Wolf Point East from the 101st floor of Vista by YoChicago, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66

*Old Town Park (Phase 2)* | Old Town

Official website: http://www.oldtownpark.com

Project facts


Address: 202 W Hill Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Onni


Architect: Hartshorne Plunkard


Residential: 428 units


Height: 426ft (130m)


Floors: 39


April 30:









(@SolarWind)


----------



## geoking66

*Bank of America Tower* | The Loop

Official website: http://www.110northwacker.com

Project facts


Address: 110 N Wacker Drive


Status: Under construction


Developer: Howard Hughes/Riverside


Architect: Goettsch


Office: 1,600,000 s.f. (148,645 sqm)


Height: 814ft (248m)


Floors: 56


February 22:









(@PittsburghPA)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Superior House* | River North

Official website: https://superiorhouse.com

Project facts


Address: 366 W Superior Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Ascend


Architect: FitzGerald


Residential: 34 units


Floors: 12


April 25:









(@SolarWind)


Rendering:


----------



## tallmark

geoking66 said:


> *NEMA* | South Loop
> 
> Official website: https://www.rentnemachicago.com
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Address: 1200 S Indiana Avenue
> 
> 
> Status: Topped out
> 
> 
> Developer: Crescent Heights
> 
> 
> Architect: Rafael Viñoly
> 
> 
> Residential: 792 units
> 
> 
> Height: 893ft (272m)
> 
> 
> Floors: 80
> 
> 
> April 26:
> 
> 
> Chicago by air 4-26-19 (88) by BartShore, on Flickr


Absolutely lovely


----------



## geoking66

*Mondelez HQ* | Fulton Market

Official website: https://905fulton.com

Project facts


Address: 905 W Fulton Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Thor


Architect: Hartshorne Plunkard


Office: 77,100 s.f. (7,163 sqm)


Retail: 6,150 s.f. (571 sqm)


Height: 72ft (22m)


Floors: 5


April 2:


Chicago | 905 Fulton Market by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*353 West Grand Avenue* | River North

Project facts


Address: 353 W Grand Avenue


Status: Site preparation


Developer: Onni


Architect: Brininstool & Lynch


Residential: 356 units


Retail: 11,500 s.f. (1,068 sqm)


Height: 452ft (138m)


Floors: 38


April 25:









(@SolarWind)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*The Mill* | River West

Project facts


Address: 734 N Milwaukee Avenue


Status: Topped out


Developer: Tandem


Architect: Antunovich


Residential: 196 units


Retail: 2,300 s.f. (214 sqm)


Height: 266ft (81m)


Floors: 23


May 5:









(@PittsburghPA)


----------



## geoking66

*Nobu Hotel* | Near West Side

Official website: https://nobuhotelchicago.com

Project facts


Address: 854 W Randolph Street


Status: Near completion


Developer: RCD


Architect: Modif


Hotel: 115 rooms


Retail: 10,000 s.f. (929 sqm)


Floors: 11


May 1:


Chicago | Nobu Hotel by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66

*Coeval* | Near South Side

Official website: https://coevalchicago.com

Project facts


Address: 1419 S Wabash Avenue


Status: Near completion


Developer: CMK


Architect: Pappageorge Haymes


Residential: 261 units


Retail: 10,410 s.f. (967 sqm)


Floors: 16, 10


May 3:









(@SolarWind)


----------



## geoking66

*Union West* | Near West Side

Project facts


Address: 935 W Washington Boulevard


Status: Under construction


Developer: ZOM/Verde


Architect: bKL


Residential: 358 units


Retail: 8,000 s.f. (743 sqm)


Floors: 15, 15


May 1:


Chicago | Union West by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Paragon* | South Loop

Project facts


Address: 1326 S Michigan Avenue


Status: Complete


Developer: CIM/Murphy


Architect: Solomon Cordwell Buenz


Residential: 500 units


Height: 488ft (149m)


Floors: 47


May 13:


Chicago | Paragon by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66

*1230 West Washington Boulevard* | Near West Side

Project facts


Address: 1230 W Washington Boulevard


Status: Proposed


Developer: CLK/RCG Longview


Architect: Hartshorne Plunkard


Office: 160,000 s.f. (14,864 sqm)


Floors: 9


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Albion Evanston* | Evanston

Official website: http://albion-residential.com/projects/the-albion-at-evanston

Project facts


Address: 1450 Sherman Avenue


Status: Under construction


Developer: Albion


Architect: Hartshorne Plunkard


Residential: 273 units


Retail: 6,800 s.f. (632 sqm)


Height: 180ft (55m)


Floors: 16


May 12:


Evanston | Albion by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66

*1375 West Fulton Street* | Fulton Market

Project facts


Address: 1375 W Fulton Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Trammell Crow


Architect: ESG


Office: 300,000 s.f. (27,871 sqm)


Retail: 15,000 s.f. (1,394 sqm)


Floors: 14


May 13:


Chicago | 1375 Fulton by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66

*NEMA* | South Loop

Official website: https://www.rentnemachicago.com

Project facts


Address: 1200 S Indiana Avenue


Status: Near completion


Developer: Crescent Heights


Architect: Rafael Viñoly


Residential: 792 units


Height: 893ft (272m)


Floors: 80


May 18:


Chicago | NEMA by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66

*One Chicago* | River North

Official website: https://liveonechicago.com

Project facts


Address: 740 N State Street


Status: Site preparation


Developer: JDL


Architect: HPA/Goettsch


Residential: 869 units


Office: 40,000 s.f. (3,716 sqm)


Retail: 200,000 s.f. (18,581 sqm)


Height: 969ft, 578ft (295m, 176m)


Floors: 78, 49


May 12:









(@Fvn)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*845 West Madison Street* | Greektown

Official website: https://www.tjbc.com/portfolio_item/845-west-madison

Project facts


Address: 845 W Madison Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: John Buck


Architect: GREC


Residential: 586 units


Retail: 10,000 s.f. (929 sqm)


Height: 197ft, 197ft (60m, 60m)


Floors: 17, 17


May 20:


Chicago | 845 W Madison by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*One Chicago* | River North

Official website: https://liveonechicago.com

Project facts


Address: 740 N State Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: JDL


Architect: HPA/Goettsch


Residential: 869 units


Office: 40,000 s.f. (3,716 sqm)


Retail: 200,000 s.f. (18,581 sqm)


Height: 969ft, 578ft (295m, 176m)


Floors: 78, 49


September 17:









(@Blahshead)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*800 West Fulton Street* | Fulton Market

Project facts


Address: 800 W Fulton Street


Status: Site preparation


Developer: Thor


Architect: Skidmore, Owings & Merrill


Office: 350,000 s.f. (32,516 sqm)


Retail: 25,000 s.f. (2,323 sqm)


Height: 300ft (91m)


Floors: 19


September 25:









(@SolarWind)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Bank of America Tower* | The Loop

Official website: http://www.110northwacker.com

Project facts


Address: 110 N Wacker Drive


Status: Under construction


Developer: Howard Hughes/Riverside


Architect: Goettsch


Office: 1,600,000 s.f. (148,645 sqm)


Height: 814ft (248m)


Floors: 56


September 17:




















(@PittsburghPA)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Fulton East* | Fulton Market

Official website: https://claycorp.com/project/fulton-east

Project facts


Address: 215 N Peoria Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Clayco


Architect: LJC


Office: 84,800 s.f. (7,878 sqm)


Retail: 5,000 s.f. (465 sqm)


Floors: 12


September 30:











(@Solar Wind)


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*300 North Michigan Avenue* | The Loop

Project facts


Address: 300 N Michigan Avenue


Status: Demolition


Developer: Sterling Bay


Architect: bKL


Residential: 290 units


Hotel: 280 units


Retail: 25,000 s.f. (2,323 sqm)


Height: 523ft (159m)


Floors: 47


October 1:











(@SolarWind)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*GR333N* | Fulton Market

Official website: http://www.sterlingbay.com/developments

Project facts


Address: 333 N Green Street


Status: Near completion


Developer: Sterling Bay


Architect: Gensler


Office: 555,524 s.f. (51,610 sqm)


Retail: 35,000 s.f. (3,252 sqm)


Floors: 19


29 September:











(@PittsburghPA)


----------



## geoking66

*Wolf Point East* | River North

Official website: https://wolfpointeast.com

Project facts


Address: 313 W Wolf Point Plaza


Status: Topped out


Developer: Hines


Architect: Pelli Clarke Pelli


Residential: 698 units


Height: 679ft (207m)


Floors: 62


September 27:


Chicago | Wolf Point East by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66

*Vista Tower* | Lakeshore East

Official website: http://www.vistatowerchicago.com

Project facts


Address: 375 E Wacker Drive


Status: Topped out


Developer: Wanda


Architect: Studio Gang


Residential: 406 units


Hotel: 210 rooms


Height: 1,188ft (362m)


Floors: 98


September 24:


Vista, in context by YoChicago, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66

*1375 West Fulton Street* | Fulton Market

Project facts


Address: 1375 W Fulton Street


Status: Topped out


Developer: Trammell Crow


Architect: ESG


Office: 300,000 s.f. (27,871 sqm)


Retail: 15,000 s.f. (1,394 sqm)


Floors: 14


September 25:


Chicago | 1375 W Fulton Market by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


----------



## DarkLite

I'm pretty excited about One Chicago. It has quite a few interesting angles to it.


----------



## geoking66

*Cirrus/Cascade* | Lakeshore East

Official website: https://cirruscondos.com

Project facts


Address: 211 N Harbor Drive


Status: Site preparation


Developer: Magellan/Lend Lease


Architect: bKL


Residential: 866 units


Height: 559ft, 452ft (170m, 138ft)


Floors: 47, 37


October 7:


Chicago | Cirrus and Cascade by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Old Town Park (Phase 2)* | Old Town

Official website: http://www.oldtownpark.com

Project facts


Address: 202 W Hill Street


Status: Topped out


Developer: Onni


Architect: Hartshorne Plunkard


Residential: 428 units


Height: 426ft (130m)


Floors: 39


October 8:


Chicago | Old Town Park by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66

*Mondelez HQ* | Fulton Market

Official website: https://905fulton.com

Project facts


Address: 905 W Fulton Street


Status: Near completion


Developer: Thor


Architect: Hartshorne Plunkard


Office: 77,100 s.f. (7,163 sqm)


Retail: 6,150 s.f. (571 sqm)


Height: 72ft (22m)


Floors: 5


October 17:











(@Solar Wind)


----------



## geoking66

*BMO Tower* | West Loop

Project facts


Address: 500 W Van Buren Street


Status: Demolition


Developer: Riverside


Architect: Goettsch


Office: 1,500,000 s.f. (139,355 sqm)


Height: 715ft (218m)


Floors: 50


October 13:











(@gebs)


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Parcel O* | Lakeshore East

Project facts


Address: 195 N Columbus Drive


Status: Approved


Developer: Magellan


Architect: bKL


Residential: 643 units


Hotel: 569 rooms


Retail: 22,867 s.f. (2,124 sqm)


Height: 650ft (198m)


Floors: 54


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*717 South Clark Street* | Printer's Row

Project facts


Address: 717 S Clark Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: CMK


Architect: Hartshorne Plunkard


Residential: 349 units


Height: 315ft (96m)


Floors: 31


October 19:


Chicago | 717 S Clark by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*1000M* | South Loop

Official website: https://1000southmichigan.com

Project facts


Address: 1000 S Michigan Avenue


Status: Site preparation


Developer: JK/Time/Oaks


Architect: Helmut Jahn


Residential: 323 units


Height: 832ft (254m)


Floors: 76

October 24:











(@SolarWind)


Rendering (left):


----------



## geoking66

*167 North Green Street* | Near West Side

Official website: https://www.167greenst.com

Project facts


Address: 167 N Green Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Shapack/Focus


Architect: Gensler


Office: 595,861 s.f. (55,341 sqm)


Height: 290ft (88m)


Floors: 17


October 27:









(@PittsburghPA)


Rendering:


----------



## Axelferis

Could we have the meters of the towers projects?? :dunno:


----------



## geoking66

I always include a metric equivalent...


----------



## geoking66

*One Chicago* | River North

Official website: https://liveonechicago.com

Project facts


Address: 740 N State Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: JDL


Architect: HPA/Goettsch


Residential: 869 units


Office: 40,000 s.f. (3,716 sqm)


Retail: 200,000 s.f. (18,581 sqm)


Height: 969ft, 578ft (295m, 176m)


Floors: 78, 49


October 29:


Chicago | One Chicago by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## Axelferis

geoking66 said:


> I always include a metric equivalent...


My bad! I’m just realizing it :cripes:


----------



## geoking66

*NEMA* | South Loop

Official website: https://www.rentnemachicago.com

Project facts


Address: 1200 S Indiana Avenue


Status: Complete


Developer: Crescent Heights


Architect: Rafael Viñoly


Residential: 792 units


Height: 893ft (272m)


Floors: 80


October 19:


Chicago | NEMA by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66

*320 North Sangamon Street* | Fulton Market

Official website: https://320northsangamon.com

Project facts


Address: 320 N Sangamon Street


Status: Site preparation


Developer: Tishman Speyer


Architect: Solomon Cordwell Buenz


Office: 307,750 s.f. (28,591 sqm)


Retail: 5,000 s.f. (465 sqm)


Height: 169ft (52m)


Floors: 13


October 22:


Chicago | 320 N Sangamon by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Bank of America Tower* | The Loop

Official website: http://www.110northwacker.com

Project facts


Address: 110 N Wacker Drive


Status: Under construction


Developer: Howard Hughes/Riverside


Architect: Goettsch


Office: 1,600,000 s.f. (148,645 sqm)


Height: 814ft (248m)


Floors: 56


November 2:




















(@PittsburghPA)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*2111 South Wabash Avenue* | Near South Side

Project facts


Address: 2111 S Wabash Avenue


Status: Under construction


Developer: Draper & Kramer


Architect: Solomon Cordwell Buenz


Residential: 275 units


Height: 265ft (81m)


Floors: 24


October 25:


Chicago | 2111 S Wabash by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*BMO Tower* | West Loop

Project facts


Address: 500 W Van Buren Street


Status: Demolition


Developer: Riverside


Architect: Goettsch


Office: 1,500,000 s.f. (139,355 sqm)


Height: 715ft (218m)


Floors: 50


November 5:











(@SolarWind)


Renderings:


----------



## Elster

I like it that Chicago is becoming to have distinct buildings looks.
BMO - Bank of America, they look similar yet different in details.
In my opinion similarity makes things of the big picture that would draw us to small details and that's beautiful.
By the way there are others styles with similarities.


----------



## Elster

Yes, I know Both BMO and Bank of America are designed by the same architect, nice .


----------



## geoking66

*800 West Fulton Street* | Fulton Market

Project facts


Address: 800 W Fulton Street


Status: Site preparation


Developer: Thor


Architect: Skidmore, Owings & Merrill


Office: 350,000 s.f. (32,516 sqm)


Retail: 25,000 s.f. (2,323 sqm)


Height: 300ft (91m)


Floors: 19


November 6:


Chicago | 800 W Fulton by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## ushahid

looks like the shorter version of 100 mount street in Sydney.


----------



## geoking66

*Wolf Point East* | River North

Official website: https://wolfpointeast.com

Project facts


Address: 313 W Wolf Point Plaza


Status: Topped out


Developer: Hines


Architect: Pelli Clarke Pelli


Residential: 698 units


Height: 679ft (207m)


Floors: 62


November 6:


Chicago | Wolf Point East by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


----------



## Amrafel

Apart from construction of skyscrapers, is there any significant development of midrises across the city?


----------



## geoking66

*Fulton East* | Fulton Market

Official website: https://claycorp.com/project/fulton-east

Project facts


Address: 215 N Peoria Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Clayco


Architect: LJC


Office: 84,800 s.f. (7,878 sqm)


Retail: 5,000 s.f. (465 sqm)


Floors: 12


November 16:











(@PittsburghPA)


Renderings:


----------



## nomarandlee

Amrafel said:


> Apart from construction of skyscrapers, is there any significant development of midrises across the city?


The West Loop/Fulton Market is a flood of cranes with budding mid-rises at the moment with more proposals in the near future likely adding to the mix.

https://chicago.curbed.com/maps/high-rise-tower-skyscraper-construction-map


----------



## geoking66

*1000M* | South Loop

Official website: https://1000southmichigan.com

Project facts


Address: 1000 S Michigan Avenue


Status: Site preparation


Developer: JK/Time/Oaks


Architect: Helmut Jahn


Residential: 323 units


Height: 832ft (254m)


Floors: 76


November 27:











(@SolarWind)


Rendering (left):


----------



## geoking66

*AMLI 808* | River North

Project facts


Address: 808 N Wells Street


Status: Approved


Developer: AMLI


Architect: Hartshorne Plunkard


Residential: 297 units


Retail: 6,300 s.f. (585 sqm)


Height: 210ft (64m)


Floors: 17


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*300 North Michigan Avenue* | The Loop

Project facts


Address: 300 N Michigan Avenue


Status: Excavation


Developer: Sterling Bay


Architect: bKL


Residential: 290 units


Hotel: 280 units


Retail: 25,000 s.f. (2,323 sqm)


Height: 523ft (159m)


Floors: 47


December 5:











(@SolarWind)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*167 North Green Street* | Near West Side

Official website: https://www.167greenst.com

Project facts


Address: 167 N Green Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Shapack/Focus


Architect: Gensler


Office: 562,775 s.f. (52,282 sqm)


Retail: 31,565 s.f. (2,932 sqm)


Height: 290ft (88m)


Floors: 17


December 6:











(@SolarWind)


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*353 West Grand Avenue* | River North

Project facts


Address: 353 W Grand Avenue


Status: Under construction


Developer: Onni


Architect: Brininstool & Lynch


Residential: 356 units


Retail: 11,500 s.f. (1,068 sqm)


Height: 452ft (138m)


Floors: 38


December 5:











(@SolarWind)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*1000M* | South Loop

Official website: https://1000southmichigan.com

Project facts


Address: 1000 S Michigan Avenue


Status: Site preparation


Developer: JK/Time/Oaks


Architect: Helmut Jahn


Residential: 323 units


Height: 832ft (254m)


Floors: 76


January 13:











(@SolarWind)


Rendering (left):


----------



## geoking66

*800 West Fulton Street* | Fulton Market

Project facts


Address: 800 W Fulton Street


Status: Excavation


Developer: Thor


Architect: Skidmore, Owings & Merrill


Office: 350,000 s.f. (32,516 sqm)


Retail: 25,000 s.f. (2,323 sqm)


Height: 300ft (91m)


Floors: 19


January 10:











(@SolarWind)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*One Chicago* | River North

Official website: https://liveonechicago.com

Project facts


Address: 740 N State Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: JDL


Architect: HPA/Goettsch


Residential: 869 units


Office: 40,000 s.f. (3,716 sqm)


Retail: 200,000 s.f. (18,581 sqm)


Height: 969ft, 578ft (295m, 176m)


Floors: 78, 49


January 16:




















(@SolarWind)


Rendering:


----------



## msquaredb

Well that sprouted quickly!


----------



## geoking66

*400 North Aberdeen Street* | Fulton Market

Project facts


Address: 400 N Aberdeen Street


Status: Approved


Developer: Trammell Crow


Architect: ESG


Office: 395,000 s.f. (36,697 sqm)


Retail: 12,000 s.f. (1,115 sqm)


Floors: 16


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Tribune East* | Magnificent Mile

Project facts


Address: 421 N Michigan Avenue


Status: Proposed


Developer: CIM/Golub


Architect: Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill/Solomon Cordwell Buenz


Residential: 564 units


Retail: 10,700 s.f. (994 sqm)


Height: 1,442ft (440m)


Floors: 113


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*BMO Tower* | West Loop

Project facts


Address: 500 W Van Buren Street


Status: Excavation


Developer: Riverside


Architect: Goettsch


Office: 1,500,000 s.f. (139,355 sqm)


Height: 727ft (222m)


Floors: 50


January 13:











(@SolarWind)


Renderings:


----------



## citysquared

some very high quality designs happening here. So enlightened of Chicago's early fathers to allow that gorgeous Olmsted designed waterfront park.


----------



## geoking66

*Cirrus/Cascade* | Lakeshore East

Official website: https://cirruscondos.com

Project facts


Address: 211 N Harbor Drive


Status: Under construction


Developer: Magellan/Lend Lease


Architect: bKL


Residential: 866 units


Height: 559ft, 452ft (170m, 138ft)


Floors: 47, 37


January 26 (center):











(@spuguy)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*1200 West Carroll Avenue* | Fulton Market

Project facts


Address: 1200 W Carroll Avenue


Status: Proposed


Developer: Sterling Bay


Architect: Gensler


Office: 486,000 s.f. (45,151 sqm)


Height: 227ft (69m)


Floors: 14


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Rivere* | River North

Official website: https://therivere.com

Project facts


Address: 450 N Dearborn Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Friedman


Architect: Goettsch


Office: 624,000 s.f. (57,971 sqm)


Retail: 50,000 s.f. (4,645 sqm)


Floors: 30


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Bank of America Tower* | The Loop

Official website: http://www.110northwacker.com

Project facts


Address: 110 N Wacker Drive


Status: Under construction


Developer: Howard Hughes/Riverside


Architect: Goettsch


Office: 1,600,000 s.f. (148,645 sqm)


Height: 814ft (248m)


Floors: 56


January 18:











(@harryc)


----------



## geoking66

*Old Town Park (Phase 3)* | Old Town

Project facts


Address: 228 W Hill Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Onni


Architect: Hartshorne Plunkard


Residential: 456 units


Height: 447ft (136m)


Floors: 41


February 5:











(@SolarWind)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*1100 West Fulton Street* | Fulton Market

Official website: https://www.fultonstco.com/1100-w-fulton

Project facts


Address: 1100 W Fulton Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Fulton Street Companies


Architect: Hartshorne Plunkard


Office: 32,035 s.f. (2,976 sqm)


Retail: 12,600 s.f. (1,171 sqm)


Height: 66ft 


Floors: 5


February 3:











(@SolarWind)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Optima Lakeview* | Lakeview East

Project facts


Address: 3460 N Broadway


Status: Approved


Developer: Optima


Architect: David Hovey


Residential: 208 units


Retail: 13,814 s.f. (1,283 sqm)


Height: 75ft (23m) 


Floors: 7


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*353 West Grand Avenue* | River North

Project facts


Address: 353 W Grand Avenue


Status: Under construction


Developer: Onni


Architect: Brininstool & Lynch


Residential: 356 units


Retail: 11,500 s.f. (1,068 sqm)


Height: 452ft (138m)


Floors: 38


February 6:


Chicago | 353 W Grand by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Vista Tower* | Lakeshore East

Official website: http://www.vistatowerchicago.com

Project facts


Address: 375 E Wacker Drive


Status: Topped out


Developer: Wanda


Architect: Studio Gang


Residential: 406 units


Hotel: 210 rooms


Height: 1,188ft (362m)


Floors: 98


February 7:


Vista by James Fremont, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66

*167 North Green Street* | Near West Side

Official website: https://www.167greenst.com

Project facts


Address: 167 N Green Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Shapack/Focus


Architect: Gensler


Office: 562,775 s.f. (52,282 sqm)


Retail: 31,565 s.f. (2,932 sqm)


Height: 290ft (88m)


Floors: 17


February 3:











(@SolarWind)


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*450 North LaSalle Street* | River North

Official website: https://therivere.com

Project facts


Address: 450 N LaSalle Street


Status: Site preparation


Developer: Midwest


Architect: Lamar Johnson Collaborative


Office: 186,081 s.f. (17,287 sqm)


Retail: 7,200 s.f. (669 sqm)


Height: 188ft (57m)


Floors: 12


February 6:











(@SolarWind)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Imprint* | Printer's Row

Project facts


Address: 717 S Clark Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: CMK


Architect: Hartshorne Plunkard


Residential: 349 units


Height: 315ft (96m)


Floors: 31


February 12:











(@SolarWind)


----------



## geoking66

*One Chicago* | River North

Official website: https://liveonechicago.com

Project facts


Address: 740 N State Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: JDL


Architect: HPA/Goettsch


Residential: 869 units


Office: 40,000 s.f. (3,716 sqm)


Retail: 200,000 s.f. (18,581 sqm)


Height: 969ft, 578ft (295m, 176m)


Floors: 78, 49


March 10:


Chicago | One Chicago by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## TM_Germany

That's a really nice design. I love the setbacks.


----------



## geoking66

*400 North Lake Shore Drive* | Streeterville

Project facts


Address: 400 N Lake Shore Drive


Status: Proposed


Developer: Related


Architect: Skidmore, Owings & Merrill


Residential: 1,100 units


Height: 875ft, 765ft (267m, 233m)


Floors: _to be determined_


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*320 North Sangamon Street* | Fulton Market

Official website: https://320northsangamon.com

Project facts


Address: 320 N Sangamon Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Tishman Speyer


Architect: Solomon Cordwell Buenz


Office: 262,000 s.f. (24,341 sqm)


Retail: 8,000 s.f. (743 sqm)


Height: 144ft (44m)


Floors: 13


March 12:











(@SolarWind)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*BMO Tower* | West Loop

Project facts


Address: 500 W Van Buren Street


Status: Excavation


Developer: Riverside


Architect: Goettsch


Office: 1,500,000 s.f. (139,355 sqm)


Height: 727ft (222m)


Floors: 50


March 11:











(@SolarWind)


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*167 North Green Street* | Near West Side

Official website: https://www.167greenst.com

Project facts


Address: 167 N Green Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Shapack/Focus


Architect: Gensler


Office: 562,775 s.f. (52,282 sqm)


Retail: 31,565 s.f. (2,932 sqm)


Height: 290ft (88m)


Floors: 17


March 6:


Chicago | 167 N. Green and 170 N. Halsted by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


Renderings:


----------



## ushahid

geoking66 said:


> *400 North Lake Shore Drive* | Streeterville
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Address: 400 N Lake Shore Drive
> 
> 
> Architect: Skidmore, Owings & Merrill
> 
> 
> Height: 875ft, 765ft (267m, 233m)
> 
> 
> Rendering:





chopped by the city or the developer?


----------



## geoking66

*Parkline* | The Loop

Official website: https://parklinechicago.com

Project facts


Address: 50 E Randolph Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Moceri + Roszak


Residential: 214 units


Retail: 6,400 s.f. (595 sqm)


Height: 293ft (89m)


Floors: 25


March 12:


Chicago | ParkView by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


Renderings:


----------



## nomarandlee

ushahid said:


> chopped by the city or the developer?


The city (all powerful ward alderman Reilly) to be precise. He didn't want the hotel component and he drilled them on supposed increased traffic fears.


----------



## geoking66

*Cirrus/Cascade* | Lakeshore East

Official website: https://cirruscondos.com

Project facts


Address: 211 N Harbor Drive


Status: Under construction


Developer: Magellan/Lend Lease


Architect: bKL


Residential: 866 units


Height: 559ft, 452ft (170m, 138ft)


Floors: 47, 37


March 10:




















(@SolarWind)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*306 West Erie street* | River North

Project facts


Address: 306 W Erie Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: North Wells Capital


Architect: NORR


Office: 93,535 s.f. (8,690 sqm)


Floors: 5


March 10:


Chicago | 306 W Erie by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*1000M* | South Loop
Official website: Downtown Chicago Luxury High-Rise Condominiums | 1000M

Project facts

Address: 1000 S Michigan Avenue
Status: Excavation
Developer: JK/Time/Oaks
Architect: Helmut Jahn
Residential: 323 units
Height: 832ft (254m)
Floors: 76

March 27:









(@Le Baron)


Rendering (left):


----------



## spoortje nijverdal

geoking66 said:


> *306 West Erie street* | River North
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Address: 306 W Erie Street
> 
> 
> Status: Under construction
> 
> 
> Developer: North Wells Capital
> 
> 
> Architect: NORR
> 
> 
> Office: 93,535 s.f. (8,690 sqm)
> 
> 
> Floors: 5
> 
> 
> March 10:
> 
> 
> Chicago | 306 W Erie by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Rendering:


Like the " little c " project in Rotterdam


----------



## geoking66

*Tribune East* | Magnificent Mile
Project facts

Address: 421 N Michigan Avenue
Status: Proposed
Developer: CIM/Golub
Architect: Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill/Solomon Cordwell Buenz
Residential: 564 units
Retail: 10,700 s.f. (994 sqm)
Height: 1,442ft (440m)
Floors: 113
Rendering:


----------



## JBsam

Nice and clean


----------



## elliot42

Is this the Chicago Spire site? If so I'm a little sad. Yes, the Spire is dead and gone, but I will always carry a torch for the project. That said, these are nice buildings.




geoking66 said:


> *400 North Lake Shore Drive* | Streeterville
> Project facts
> 
> Address: 400 N Lake Shore Drive
> Status: Proposed
> Developer: Related
> Architect: Skidmore, Owings & Merrill
> Residential: 1,100 units
> Height: 875ft, 765ft (267m, 233m)
> Floors: _to be determined_
> Rendering:


----------



## Mansa Musa

Chicago in 5 years looks amazingly promising. Just lacks the bike lanes and walker friendly streets.


----------



## geoking66

*Salesforce Tower* | River North

Project facts

Address: 343 W Wolf Point Plaza
Status: Excavation
Developer: Hines
Architect: Pelli Clarke Pelli
Office: 1,200,000 s.f. (111,484 sqm)
Height: 835ft (255m)
Floors: 60
August 6:

Chicago | Salesforce Tower by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr

Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Vista Tower* | Lakeshore East

Project facts

Address: 375 E Wacker Drive
Status: Topped out
Developer: Wanda
Architect: Studio Gang
Residential: 406 units
Hotel: 210 rooms
Height: 1,188ft (362m)
Floors: 98
August 19:








(@spyderman83.1)


----------



## geoking66

*Old Town Park (Phase 3)* | Old Town

Project facts

Address: 228 W Hill Street
Status: Topped out
Developer: Onni
Architect: Hartshorne Plunkard
Residential: 456 units
Height: 447ft (136m)
Floors: 41
September 3:








(@rivernorthlurker)


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

Norman Kelley refreshes lobby in postmodern Chicago tower


Norman Kelley used materials such as brass and polished quartz to update the lobby in a 1980s tower designed by John Burgee and Philip Johnson.




www.dezeen.com












































© Kendall McCaugherty Ristau


----------



## MarciuSky2

*The US Government Wants to Destroy These Towers.





*


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Residential Skyscraper Cirrus Opened To Residents In Lakeshore East Last Month.


















*



































Residential Skyscraper Cirrus Now Open to Residents in Lakeshore East - Chicago YIMBY


Now open to residents is the 47-story condominium skyscraper known as Cirrus, situated just west of the lakefront in Chicago’s Lakeshore East.



chicagoyimby.com


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Construction Begins For 360 N Green Street In Fulton Market District.


















*





















































Construction Begins for 360 N Green Street in Fulton Market District - Chicago YIMBY


Construction has begun for Sterling Bay's 24-story mixed-use tower located at 360 N Green Street in Fulton Market District.



chicagoyimby.com


----------



## MarciuSky2

*John Buck Company Proposes Two-Tower Office Development For 655 W Madison Street In West Loop Gate.




































John Buck Company Proposes Two-Tower Office Development for 655 W Madison Street in West Loop Gate - Chicago YIMBY


The John Buck Company has proposed a full-block two-tower office development located at 655 W Madison Street in West Loop Gate.



chicagoyimby.com





*


----------



## MarciuSky2

*ALLY At 1229 W Concord Gets Glassy In Lincoln Yards.



























*


















ALLY at 1229 W Concord Gets Glassy in Lincoln Yards - Chicago YIMBY


Facade installation is making substantial progress for the glassy new life sciences center known as ALLY at 1229 W Concord, located within Lincoln Yards.



chicagoyimby.com


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Salesforce Tower Undergoes Final Glass Installation In River North.*






















































Salesforce Tower Undergoes Final Glass Installation in River North - Chicago YIMBY


Glass installation for Hines' 60-story Salesforce Tower is wrapping up at 333 W Wolf Point Plaza in Chicago's River North neighborhood.



chicagoyimby.com


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Facade Work Begins For 1000M Apartments In South Loop.


















*
















































































Facade Work Begins for 1000M Apartments in South Loop - Chicago YIMBY


Curtain wall glazing has begun installation for the 73-story 1000M apartment tower at 1000 S Michigan Avenue in South Loop.



chicagoyimby.com


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Demolition Permit Issued For 350 N Morgan Street In Fulton Market District.








*



























Demolition Permit Issued for 350 N Morgan Street in Fulton Market District - Chicago YIMBY


A demolition permit has now been issued for Sterling Bay's 18-story mixed-use high rise at 350 N Morgan Street in Fulton Market.



chicagoyimby.com


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Facade Installation Begins At 900 W Randolph Street In Fulton Market District.








*


























































































Facade Installation Begins at 900 W Randolph Street in Fulton Market District - Chicago YIMBY


The long-awaited metal cladding can now be seen along the 43-story 900 W Randolph Street in West Loop’s Fulton Market District.



chicagoyimby.com


----------



## Mansa Musa

Fulton market districts growth in 10 years is astonishing.


----------



## A Chicagoan

MarciuSky2 said:


> Facade Installation Begins At 900 W Randolph Street In Fulton Market District.


Photo by me from 2 weeks ago:


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Bears Reveal Initial Masterplan For Potential Arlington Heights Complex.


















*












































Bears Reveal Initial Masterplan For Potential Arlington Heights Complex - Chicago YIMBY


Initial details have been revealed for the potential sports and entertainment complex for the Chicago Bears at 2200 Euclid Avenue in Arlington Heights.



chicagoyimby.com


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Facade Work Wraps Up For 354 N Union Avenue In Fulton River District.








*








































































Facade Work Wraps Up for 354 N Union Avenue in Fulton River District - Chicago YIMBY


Final exterior work nearing the finish line for Onni's 33-story residential tower at 354 N Union Avenue in Fulton River District.



chicagoyimby.com


----------



## chrissus83

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Facade Installation Begins At 900 W Randolph Street In Fulton Market District.*
> 
> View attachment 3783265
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Facade Installation Begins at 900 W Randolph Street in Fulton Market District - Chicago YIMBY
> 
> 
> The long-awaited metal cladding can now be seen along the 43-story 900 W Randolph Street in West Loop’s Fulton Market District.
> 
> 
> 
> chicagoyimby.com


Is this a concrete building masquerading as a steel building??


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Crown Installed At Salesforce Tower Chicago In River North.








*























































































































Crown Installed at Salesforce Tower Chicago in River North - Chicago YIMBY


Crown installation can be seen for the 60-story Salesforce Tower Chicago situated at 333 W Wolf Point Plaza in River North.



chicagoyimby.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

My photos of Salesforce Tower from late August:


----------



## A Chicagoan

Some lesser seen angles of 1000M by me last month


----------



## MarciuSky2

*42-Story Apartment Tower Proposed For 1234 W Randolph Street In Fulton Market.








*


















42-Story Apartment Tower Proposed for 1234 W Randolph Street in Fulton Market - Chicago YIMBY


In a dramatically busy week, Golub and Azur Holdings have proposed two additional towers for West Loop's Fulton Market neighborhood.



chicagoyimby.com


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Facade Work Advances For 166 N Aberdeen Street In Fulton Market.








*

















































































Facade Work Advances for 166 N Aberdeen Street in Fulton Market - Chicago YIMBY


The new 21-story mixed-use building at 166 N Aberdeen Street in Fulton Market District is rapidly climbing, with facade work rapidly ascending.



chicagoyimby.com


----------



## MarciuSky2

*OMA reveals design for domed innovation centre in South Chicago.








*




































OMA reveals design for domed innovation centre in South Chicago


Dutch architecture studio OMA has unveiled its designs for the headquarters of the American research organisation Discovery Partners Institute.




www.dezeen.com


----------



## tuckervlh

*FAA approves O’Hare expansion plan*
*The decision clears the way for construction to begin on the new terminal*
NOVEMBER 22, 2022, 7:00 | AMLUKAS KUGLER | URBANIZECHICAGO









FAA approves O’Hare expansion plan


Yesterday Transportation Secretary Pete Buttigieg joined Mayor Lori Lightfoot to announce the FAA’s approval of the new O’Hare terminal and satellite concourses. Following a thorough environmental review, The Federal Aviation Administration (FAA) issued its findings that there is “no significant...




chicago.urbanize.city













Yesterday Transportation Secretary Pete Buttigieg joined Mayor Lori Lightfoot to announce the FAA’s approval of the new O’Hare terminal and satellite concourses. Following a thorough environmental review, The Federal Aviation Administration (FAA) issued its findings that there is “no significant impact” to the surrounding environment, emissions should ultimately be decreased by reducing plane taxi times, and the new terminal will not adversely affect the existing historic terminal elements. The FAA decision is a culmination of a required review process that began back in 2018.

“O’Hare is the lifeblood of Chicago’s economy, directly employing tens of thousands of Illinois residents and bringing more than 70 million passengers to and through our city each year,” said Mayor Lightfoot. “The next phase of work will expand O'Hare's capacity to serve travelers and improve the customer experience, transforming it into one of the greatest airports of the 21st century.” 








O'Hare Global TerminalStudio ORD 

The newly announced approval clears the way for new construction to begin. The latest plan calls for the construction of the two satellite concourses and related airfield work to begin first, once the ground thaws this spring. With Skidmore, Owings & Merrill (SOM) leading the design work, the first satellite concourse will be completed in 2027 with the second following with completion in 2028. Once opened, these satellite concourses will deliver approximately 1.3 million square feet of gates and amenity space, dramatically expanding the airport’s flexibility to accommodate both narrow and wide-body planes. Opening these facilities first will allow O’Hare to maintain gate capacity while the new global terminal is constructed.








O'Hare Satellite ConcoursesChicago Department of Aviation

“Chicago’s transportation infrastructure is what makes this city an economic powerhouse of global importance,” said Secretary Buttigieg. “Now, as we prepare to break ground on O’Hare’s newest terminal, Chicago and this entire region will be positioned to grow and create good-paying jobs through the benefits of first-rate infrastructure, beginning with the construction project itself.” 








O'Hare Global TerminalStudio ORD 

Currently O’Hare’s oldest passenger facility, Terminal 2 is slated for demolition in phases after the satellite concourses open. Designed by Studio ORD, the construction of the O’Hare Global Terminal is slated to begin in 2026 with a 2030 completion target. Work on a large tunnel to connect passengers, baggage, and utilities between the O’Hare Global Terminal and the satellite concourses will begin in 2024 with the goal to wrap up by 2030, in line with the main terminal. 








O'Hare Global TerminalStudio ORD

When agreed to in 2018, the cost was expected to run $8.5 billion, but 4 years and inflation later, that number has ballooned to roughly $12.1 billion. Upon its opening, the O’Hare Global Terminal will be one of the most significant terminal developments in America, more than doubling the space of the existing Terminal 2 and allowing for the integration of international and domestic operations for the airport’s two hub carriers.








O'Hare Global TerminalStudio ORD


----------



## cuartango

What is the maximum pax capacity increasing of the airport with this new terminal?.

The interior design reminds me a little bit to Madrid airport.


----------



## tuckervlh

*Plan Commission approves NOMA*
*The first phase will turn the Salvation Army building into a hotel*
OCTOBER 21, 2022, 7:00AM | LUKAS KUGLER | URBANIZECHICAGO









Plan Commission approves NOMA


The Chicago Plan Commission has approved NOMA, a multi-phased development planned for a collection of sites all generally bound by N. Desplaines St, W. Hubbard St., N. Halsted St, and W. Ohio St.




chicago.urbanize.city






The Chicago Plan Commission has approved NOMA, a multi-phased development planned for a collection of sites all generally bound by N. Desplaines St, W. Hubbard St., N. Halsted St, and W. Ohio St. Originally revealed by Urbanize back in June, the multi-tower development surrounding the former Salvation Army building is being developed by Shapack Partners, with Alec and Jennifer Litowitz as capital partners. 








*NOMA*
ODA

With New York-based ODA working on the project, the design calls for four new towers that will join the Salvation Army building. While not currently designed, the towers have been conceptualized to enhance and contribute to the public realm at street level. In response to Committee on Design and DPD feedback, the amount of open public space has been increased with more open-air plazas, reducing the amount of covered area. 








*NOMA*

At the northern site, a covered public plaza will anchor and activate the corner of N. Desplaines St and W. Grand Ave. Heading west on W. Grand Ave, the public realm around the Salvation Army building will be updated and improved for the new hotel planned for the building. Moving south down N. Union Ave, the northern portion of Parcel C will now be allocated as a triangular outdoor plaza with public art planned for the rail embankment. Looking west, a midblock crosswalk will connect pedestrians to the next public space, which will be a covered portion of Mews. Along N. Milwaukee Ave the covered Mews will turn into open air space within Parcel B. At the southwest end, the final property will have a corner plaza that opens up to the intersection of W. Hubbard St and N. Milwaukee Ave 








*NOMA*

Rising above the public realm, the sites will become home to four new towers. Subarea B in the northern Planned Development will see an approximately 625-foot-tall tower that will include office space, roughly 700 rental units, and ground floor retail space. The southern Planned Development will see a combined total of approximately 800 new rental units, with a 500-foot tower slated for Subarea C, a 400-foot tower planned for Subarea B, and a 350-foot tower anticipated for Subarea A. Each building will meet the ground with active retail spaces and residential lobbies. 








*NOMA*

The first phase of the project will adaptively reuse the Salvation Army building at 509 N. Union, turning it into a boutique hotel. Dating back to 1891, the building stands six stories tall and was originally a margarine factory. With one half of the building made of timber framing and the other half a concrete vault structure, architects Eckenhoff Saunders Architects have designed a two-story addition for the southern portion of the building. 








*NOMA*

Rising 111 feet, the 30,000 square foot addition will be setback 10 feet from the front facade on its first floor and another 10 feet on the second floor. Providing 141 hotel rooms, the addition will also allow for a new amenity deck for hotel guests. On the ground floor, a restaurant space has been added that will include space inside a one-story building on the north side that is from the 1960s. The iconic water tower on top of the building will be retained as part of the project. 








*NOMA*

With the overall development expected to build out exclusively rental units, the project will incorporate 20% affordability on-site. Between both Planned Developments, an almost $15 million Neighborhood Opportunity Fund payment is also expected. With approval from the Chicago Plan Commission, the project will go before the Committee on Zoning and City Council to receive its final approvals. The future towers will be subject to site plan approval by DPD and CDOT and they will likely present again before the Plan Commission before beginning work.


----------



## MarciuSky2

*City Fully Approves Bally’s Casino With Revisions In River West.*

Key city approvals have been granted for the upcoming Bally’s Casino at 777 W Chicago Avenue in River West. The approvals came from both City Council and Plan Commission that have now fully cleared the project to move forward within the city, with the last hurdle being the upcoming vote from the Illinois Gaming Board. Rhode Island-based Bally’s famously won the long bidding competition earlier this year and committed to creating their flagship property in the city with local architecture firm SCB working on its design and Site Design Group on landscape.








































































City Fully Approves Bally's Casino With Revisions In River West - Chicago YIMBY


Key city approvals have been granted for the upcoming Bally’s Casino at 777 W Chicago Avenue in River West.



chicagoyimby.com


----------

